# Rate The Last Movie You Saw IV : The Not-a-Drama-Thread-At-All Thread - Part 1



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



I am Canadian Destroyer but Jove's titles are still better than mine.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey in a nutshell


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

>that stunna post

i really didn't expect it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

GOAT opening post

and Detective, I thought you meant in this thread :|


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Here it is again, for those who missed it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >that stunna post
> 
> i really didn't expect it


that was, uh, off-color trolling


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

damn stunna you was an evil kid back in the day

wanting an innocent pregnant lady to get beat up?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo opening up with a class A insult. Perfection.

I also assumed Detective thought of Stunnas first "rate the last" post.
But this one. Damn Stunna. Thats low.


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 2, 2014)

1rd!

Gonna watch Man of Steel 

Hope it's good


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> GOAT opening post
> 
> and Detective, I thought you meant in this thread :|



I did, and that's your challenge. And then I mentioned that your first ever post was horrible, and people asked me to post it, and I did.

Apples and Oranges, Stunna.

Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Man, this thread has seriously changed.

I'm sitting here flipping through pages of the second Rate thread, and there are actually other NF members actively posting, 80% of conversation is film related, there's at least five reviews a page...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> that was, uh, off-color trolling



tch

well

everyone has an edgy phase


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> 1rd!
> 
> Gonna watch Man of Steel
> 
> Hope it's good



It isnt. Its a good action movie that has all the ingredients in it that should make up a great Superman movie. But it just isnt.
I'd say rematch trailer 2 a few times and think about how awesome it was supposed to be.

Just thinking about the movie makes me sad again. 



Stunna said:


> Man, this thread has seriously changed.
> 
> I'm sitting here flipping through pages of the second Rate thread, and there are actually other NF members actively posting, 80% of conversation is film related, there's at least five reviews a page...



Back then. Movies were simply better. Also there was more of them.
Only logical explanation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

ehhh

i thoroughly enjoyed man of steel

i wouldn't go as far as to say it's a good film but it was certainly fun


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ender's Game
2/10*
Havent read the book but this film was pure garbage...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, So I didn't really notice Stunna when he first posted


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ehhh
> 
> i thoroughly enjoyed man of steel
> 
> i wouldn't go as far as to say it's a good film but it was certainly fun



About 7 or 8 threads back i posted a lengthy review showing my disappointment in the film. Now the only things i allow myself to think of are badass Antje Traue and damn hot Amy Adams. And when the female eye candy is the only thing you want to think about thats not a good sign for a movie.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

fuck you Slice 

sure it didn't have a ton of a character depth or plot

but it was still an enjoyable action flick


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Feels pretty empty this week without True Detective


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Man of Steel was that OD trash bruh


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice, try to visit Film Club sometime man


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

way better than that steaming pretentious turd Superman Returns(even though I enjoy some of the shots in that movie too )


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

this forum's search engine chokes on cock


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, So I didn't really notice Stunna when he first posted



Some things never change, Gesy, some things never change.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna with that OD trash opinion bruh 

squat up breh


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, I remember when the movie rating thread used to be like 500 pages long. Before the new limits were set. It would start at the beginning of the year, and last until like October/November before needing a new thread.

How we have evolved since then.

:33


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

blame Tazmo


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> but it was still an enjoyable action flick



It may be. But it wasn't a good Superman film. And i expected one.



TylerDurden said:


> Slice, try to visit Film Club sometime man



I would. But it starts at roughly 1 a.m.

On a saturday this means there are three possibilities:
1 - I am out
2 - I am in bed
3 - I am home early but too tired or wasted to watch a film


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Huey in a nutshell


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

super small gif

just like your penis huey

and your dignity


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Man of Steel was that OD trash bruh



OD           ?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

PSH.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

warudo, what do you think of long.live.A$AP?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

I think in my ever first post in a "rate the last…" thread i actually rated a movie.
And nobody seemed to care… because we never react when people do that. Its why i try to quote and comment on non regulars reviews. Because it might encourage further posts.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

OD means over-dosed, or over-done. 

inb4 pussy on the chainwax


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna and me posting on the same page that destined day can only mean one thing

*Spoiler*: __ 





we were meant to be rivals






TylerDurden said:


> Feels pretty empty this week without True Detective


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2014)

I always knew Stunna was a sociopath, no wonder he's so defensive when someone points out he's not as nice as he claims to be.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Was the thread as active as it is now?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

might as well be, anyway


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo, what do you think of long.live.A$AP?



haven't listened to the album yet but the track is pretty trippy and serene with a nice background bump


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> might as well be, anyway



This page has more reviews than the last 25 pages here combined. 

It even has a long as in depth review by VbD.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> might as well be, anyway





I'm not impressed.

You should've made another controversial post.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

it took you a whole year to get here?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> haven't listened to the album yet but the track is pretty trippy and serene with a nice background bump



listen to PMW

super addictive


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I remember when VBD reviewed movies


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> it took you a whole year to get here?


Before then I hadn't decided to dedicate myself to dat cinephile life. I don't acknowledge my NF life before that post.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

you can all thank me for turning it into a convo


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

> Old Today, 10:21 PM
> Pseudo
> This message has been deleted by Pseudo.



like clockwork


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucbro 

endless reviews with no real discussion beyond the reviewer does a very dull thread make


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

2014

And warudo still haven't listened to Long.Live.A$ap


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't really fucks with Asap


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

> The Departed was Martin Scorsese's greatest Gangster Film.



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> you can all thank me for turning it into a convo



THANK YOU?

WE SHOULD BAN YOU!


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Is is a natural progression for any forum that old.
In the more specialized sections people leave and the newcomers usually stick to the parts that are the heart of the forum (in this case the anime / manga sections).

This leads to the point where most of the section posters know each other so well they have a lot of conversations. These turn off newcomers because they subconsciously feel intimidated and like they don't belong. So the users stay the same.

When more of these old people leave sections die. Already happened to the Music department , literature department and the comic section.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

This section would be dead w/o Marvel and this thread.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT



I was 19.......


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Is is a natural progression for any forum that old.
> In the more specialized sections people leave and the newcomers usually stick to the parts that are the heart of the forum (in this case the anime / manga sections).
> 
> This leads to the point where most of the section posters know each other so well they have a lot of conversations. These turn off newcomers because they subconsciously feel intimidated and like they don't belong. So the users stay the same.
> ...



That's what scared me away from the Blender in my noob years...

But then again, The members in that section were purposely intimdating


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Is is a natural progression for any forum that old.
> In the more specialized sections people leave and the newcomers usually stick to the parts that are the heart of the forum (in this case the anime / manga sections).
> 
> This leads to the point where most of the section posters know each other so well they have a lot of conversations. These turn off newcomers because they subconsciously feel intimidated and like they don't belong. So the users stay the same.
> ...



that got pretty dark

slice, how often do new members become regs in here?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I was 19.......



that's no excuse 

i'm 19 right now


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This section would be dead w/o Marvel and this thread.



No.

Go to the Music and Comic sections to see what a dying section really looks like.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's what scared me away from the Blender in my noob years...
> 
> But then again, The members in that section were purposely intimdating



Blenderites were purposely caustic and had a nonewfags or nofunnypeople allowed stance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> No.
> 
> Go to the Music and Comic sections to see what a dying section really looks like.



The comic section is different from other sections since new threads are rarely made there. The active threads are generalized as Marvel, Ultimate Marvel, DC 52.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

without my troll threads back in 2011 the lounge would have died earlier.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Music section is especially dead 

comic section barely has a pulse


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> nofunnypeople allowed



how do you mean, warudo?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I find it funny how in the Blender they're always complaining about it being dead because everyone's leaving, but then you get ignored or negged if you try to post in there


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Music section is especially dead



it's on para's back now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

yikes                .


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that's no excuse
> 
> i'm 19 right now



dat precociousness


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's what scared me away from the Blender in my noob years...
> 
> But then again, The members in that section were purposely intimdating



The Blender is a special case as the people there even know each other on a first name basis.



Lucaniel said:


> that got pretty dark
> 
> slice, how often do new members become regs in here?



Yeah it sounds hella negative but its mostly a realistic view. Old internet forums actually are a great fertile ground to study group dynamics and group psychology.

Its rare that new people jump in at all. Its either "one post every 50 pages to rate a movie and then vanish" or the people discussing stuff that are always here.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that got pretty dark
> 
> slice, how often do new members become regs in here?



Who are the latest regulars in here? Me and Luca?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

elitism(lol) killed the blender. 

it should have been like this thread. if you fit in, then you'll blend in seamlessly and if you don't you will leave on your own accord.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> might as well be, anyway





Disappointed in you, man.





Slice said:


> I think in my ever first post in a "rate the last?" thread i actually rated a movie.
> And nobody seemed to care? because we never react when people do that. Its why i try to quote and comment on non regulars reviews. Because it might encourage further posts.



LOL, Slice. This thread used to have like 30+ reviews per page, mostly 1 liners. And it was not uncommon to see a 8723827872837 paragraph long thesis on films, or rebuttals.

I like to think I played a huge part in changing the infrastructure of the KT section. You're welcome guys.

Some old lulzy moments:







Dat Yasha quality. 



Dat Flip Flop Rukia.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Blenderites were purposely caustic and had a nonewfags or nofunnypeople allowed stance



Yeah I hear stories of people in there having fun watching how much negs it took to make noobs rep go down to red. Me being a noob with barely 50k didn't want to take chances


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that's no excuse
> 
> i'm 19 right now



I rather not remember my taste in movies when i was that age.
But we also had no easy access to everything because the internet was still an infant back then.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

i was such a horrible poster

i think i was by far the worst in this thread.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yikes                .



Those numbers better be in Para's national currency, the peso. Otherwise, that's messed up.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Disappointed in you, man.


God knows idgaf

I'm disappointed in _you_ for wasting your time like that smh



Pseudo said:


> elitism(lol) killed the blender.
> 
> it should have been like this thread. if you fit in, then you'll blend in seamlessly and if you don't you will leave on your own accord.


I don't think there is such thing as "fitting in" in this thread. Posting regularly enough in here just makes you a regular. Unlike you act like a tool or something.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> i was such a horrible poster
> 
> i think i was by far the worst in this thread.


>was**


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> i was such a horrible poster
> 
> i think i was by far the worst in this thread.



I remember ancient times.

There was a poster named "Psuedo". Terrible posts all over the place. Trolling all day long. I wonder what happened to that guy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >was**



2predictable


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

yeah, that was too easy


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't think there is such thing as "fitting in" in this thread. Posting regularly enough in here just makes you a regular. *Unlike you act like a tool or something*.



And with that everyone watching the thread immediately though of the same person.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> I remember ancient times.
> 
> There was a poster named "Psuedo". Terrible posts all over the place. Trolling all day long. I wonder what happened to that guy.



I was also going to make this post. 


Everyone hated that guy in the lounge

Didn't he make alot of hinata threads or something?


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> i was such a horrible poster
> 
> i think i was by far the worst in this thread.



You used to go by the nom de guerre ThePseudo. Which adds some extra hilarity when you analyze my post more closely.



*P.S:*


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

is that whimsy

i miss whimsy


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> And with that everyone watching the thread immediately though of the same person.


Didn't even have to name drop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Didn't even have to name drop.



I-It's me isn't it?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Let's make bets on who the next regular to jump ship will be.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Let's make bets on who the next regular to jump ship will be.



I vote for this guy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Also predictable


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> I remember ancient times.
> 
> There was a poster named "Psuedo". Terrible posts all over the place. Trolling all day long. I wonder what happened to that guy.



I used to troll in the lounge. My threads did a lot of numbers so I'm not too ashamed.


I stopped trolling after being negged by Zaru(twice), Susano-o and Colors.. I was in the red and I needed rep for sets so I had to stop.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Will be, not should be.

Stop playin', Detective. You'd miss me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> super small gif
> 
> just like your penis huey
> 
> and your dignity


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I stopped trolling after being *negged by Zaru(twice), Susano-o and Colors*.. I was in the red and I needed rep for sets so I had to stop.



Damn.
I don't think it could get a lot worse.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Will be, not should be.
> 
> Stop playin', Detective. You'd miss me.



You and I both know how that would go.

Stunna declares retirement from the KT and NF, in order to focus on important matters IRL. 

Next day, a new poster by the name of Laddy shows up, and starts changing his sets in a suspicious way.

When asked if it was really Stunna, Laddy responds in the negative, but mentions that he heard great things about the user in question, despite only joining a day prior.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

wait why would susano-o even be in the lounge and give a shit about someone trolling there

does he even leave the blender nowadays?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Let's make bets on who the next regular to jump ship will be.



Honestly. I would gladly downgrade myself again if it meant i had actual work to do instead of wasting time on the internet. I kinda miss the times when i was only able to post here in the evening. Stupid bad economy. 

This is one of those places that can really cheer me up in an instant. I'd miss it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> This is incredibly depressing for me... As an actor, Phillip Seymour Hoffman was my biggest inspiration and he is without a doubt my favorite actor of all time.





Ceria said:


> But Heath ledger should've won best supporting actor, instead junkyard millionaire takes all the major awards that show, a movie ten people saw compared that chilling joker performance. Ever since that happened i've lost all respect for the academy.
> 
> I really only remember seeing Seymour in Big Lebowski, he's always kind of creeped me out, so i've never been interested in seeing any of his other work.





Rica_Patin said:


> Heath Ledger can't act though.
> Having one good performance that nobody can explain how he did it (in a very overrated movie) doesn't excuse the fact that all of his other roles were played very woodenly.





White Tiger said:


> Didn't know this thread would turn into a pissing contest about 2 dead actors.
> 
> God I hate fanboys





Rica_Patin said:


> I just can't sit around and let somebody compare my idol to an overrated hack who only gets praise because he died young.
> 
> Hoffman is a legend.
> Ledger was simply a one-hit wonder.



is there ANYTHING nensense can't degrade?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

lol why would I announce my leaving just to make a dupe

abandoning my post count and rep? screw that noise


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

I imagine Detective stays up all night writing his material.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Honestly. I would gladly downgrade myself again if it meant i had actual work to do instead of wasting time on the internet. I kinda miss the times when i was only able to post here in the evening. Stupid bad economy.
> 
> This is one of those places that can really cheer me up in an instant. I'd miss it.



If I ever won the lottery, one of the tasks I will put on my to do list is to try and arrange a way to have the users here meet face to face.

It shall be glorious.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

VBD's already bailed.

Jena's next.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> is there ANYTHING nensense can't degrade?



He seems to have taking a liking to bad mouthing dead people.  

I will continue to simply not read his posts. Its better for my mental health that way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> You and I both know how that would go.
> 
> Stunna declares retirement from the KT and NF, in order to focus on important matters IRL.
> 
> ...



This brings to question, if this place doesn't eventually close down, what legacy will we leave behind?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Grape killed himself too

CMX died

Jena is on the brink

this place is bad for people and we all know our inevitable fates now


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

We should compose a Regular Memorial.

Vonocourt
Grape
CrazyMoronX
ViolentByDesign
MartialHorror
Jena
Chee

for starters


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wait why would susano-o even be in the lounge and give a shit about someone trolling there
> 
> does he even leave the blender nowadays?



got negged in the blender.

he left this ominous neg message in my cp:


*Spoiler*: __ 



""


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> If I ever won the lottery, one of the tasks I will put on my to do list is to try and arrange a way to have the users here meet face to face.
> 
> It shall be glorious.



We should meet at a pub in England and crash at Vaults place.
Stunna can be the driver he isnt allowed to drink anyways and i don't think he would mind.



~Gesy~ said:


> This brings to question, if this place doesn't eventually close down, what legacy will we leave behind,



Thats an interesting question. One of the things i especially like about NF is the ability to talk to people in other countries so easily. I don't care about any online legacy at all but not being able to meet those people would suck.



The World said:


> Grape killed himself too
> 
> CMX died
> 
> ...



Stunna will survive all of us.
Even those without problems will die of old age before him.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> You and I both know how that would go.
> 
> Stunna declares retirement from the KT and NF, in order to focus on important matters IRL.
> 
> ...



LADDY!!??

Detective delivers!


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol why would I announce my leaving just to make a dupe
> 
> abandoning my post count and rep? screw that noise



Stunna confirming that he will be the one to surpass CMX's posting record.

Make me proud, man. Do it for him. 





Danger Doom said:


> I imagine Detective stays up all night writing his material.



Yes, because I am omniscient and omnipotent enough to know exactly what a user is going to say before they say it, have time to prepare the perfect lulzy counter statement and make it look like I'm just sharp and witty enough to make these comments on the fly.





~Gesy~ said:


> This brings to question, if this place doesn't eventually close down, what legacy will we leave behind,



Digital Detective 
Rukia Bot Prime
Golden Asura Yasha


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

oh warudo, nensense is apparently reporting u


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Para will probably be in jail within the next three years.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh warudo, nensense is apparently reporting u



Luc, Warudo just let it go. Not worth it.
He disqualified himself when he started to tell people 10 years older than him to grow up while simultaneously hating on dead people and talking about his "good social skills".

Don't risk a ban because of that guy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> We should meet at a pub in England and crash at Vaults place. Stunna can be the driver he isnt allowed to drink anyways and i don't think he would mind.



That sounds perfect man. I would pay the tab with my lottery winnings, and we could make it a yearly event, carefully planned around everyone's vacation time. 2-3 weeks of hijinx. 

Everyone on NF would wonder what the fuck happened to the KT thread though, during that timespan. Martial would essentially be quadrillion double posting.





Stunna said:


> Para will probably be in jail within the next three years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Luc, Warudo just let it go. Not worth it.
> He disqualified himself when he started to tell people 10 years older than him to grow up while simultaneously hating on dead people and talking about his "good social skills".
> 
> Don't risk a ban because of that guy.



oh i didn't do anything which even be remotely construed as banworthy by even a dread combination of preet, naruko and nesha

just had this brief exchange



Lucaniel said:


> i think philip seymour hoffman was an absolutely fantastic actor, and i think heath ledger was a pretty good one, and i think they deserve to be remembered with a little dignity, so _i'd_ prefer if you don't start a pissing contest about who was better and who was a one-hit-wonder hack, and just show some goddamn...i don't know what. decorum?





Rica_Patin said:


> > i think heath ledger was a pretty good one
> 
> 
> Like always Luca, you are wrong.





Lucaniel said:


> urgh
> 
> god, you're beyond help


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd be angry, but I already knew what happened to Walt at the end of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yuck. Not feelin this anthem.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> That sounds perfect man. I would pay the tab with my lottery winnings, and we could make it a yearly event, carefully planned around everyone's vacation time. 2-3 weeks of hijinx.
> 
> Everyone on NF would wonder what the fuck happened to the KT thread though, during that timespan. Martial would essentially be quadrillion double posting.



Kinda awesome thought but that is not going to happen at all. more than half of the yearly vacation time spent on this. 
Well for most people here at lest. I could easily reach London for <50 euros and a 2 hour flight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

hey stunna

Link removed

lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna confirming that he will be the one to surpass CMX's posting record.
> 
> Make me proud, man. Do it for him.
> 
> ...


Not like you use the same topic for your material over and over


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> *oh i didn't do anything ...*



yet!




Just making sure it doesn't escalate again.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

idgaf about all this romione crap 

I never have cared about any of the HP ships except for Snape x Lily. And by Snape x Lily, I don't mean I wanted Snape to be with Lily. I mean that their relationship (and consequently Lily and James') is the only one that interests me.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey stunna
> 
> Link removed
> 
> lol



People hating on RonXHermione. I always liked that. Felt nice to not have the obvious main character pairing come true for once.
The saddest thing about this story is that JKR feels the need to make this statement now to push herself back into the news. Shippers are so easy to influence.



And with that i am going to bed. See you tomorrow guys.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

not a harry potter fan but i've always shipped harry and hermione


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey stunna
> 
> Link removed
> 
> lol



As I mentioned earlier, anything that Rowling says after the books finished is suspect as fuck. I think she's trying to remain relevant somehow, especially since that other book she released was a bomb.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> People hating on RonXHermione. I always liked that. Felt nice to not have the obvious main character pairing come true for once.
> The saddest thing about this story is that JKR feels the need to make this statement now to push herself back into the news. Shippers are so easy to influence.
> 
> 
> ...



Slice on point, as usual.

Good night, my friend.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Some old lulzy moments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tetra and I used to be on friendly terms until he suddenly attacked me out of nowhere.  

Rukia and I are still cool though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

> So will the Luc Besson and Robert Mark Kamen script shy away from kidnapping in favor of some other variety of taking?  (Candy from a baby, etc.)



might've been predictable but i sniggered


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Turning that movie into a franchise was a greedy decision.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Tough to jeer at Neeson because he's such a cool guy. Might be a bit of a bias on my part especially given his string of mediocre films (He hit a jackpot with The Grey doe) but don't people do that to their favored stars


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

catchphrase?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't understand American Football. 

First time watching the Superbowl. I understood Rugby, and Basketball first time but this..........


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

>this announcer trying to get me hyped for bruno mars

pfft


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll watch the Bruno Mars performance if he does "Treasure". :33


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 2, 2014)

Watched this just now

Check this out, Enno.

something died inside me.... most disturbing movie I ever saw. Oldboy seems to be so normal now


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'll watch the Bruno Mars performance if he does "Treasure". :33



Song of the year 

People hating on Bruno Mars but dude can sing. 

Probably my favorite performer to date for the SB's though I can't remember them all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

stunna, cyphon's agreeing with you

don't ignore the cold fear biting into your heart


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Filth - *B+*

A well-done character study. It was sold out as a shallow, mindless Screwball comedy but what became of the end product was something more layered in narrative. The life of greed and excess Bruce adopted was a mere runaway from the terrible home truths of his reality. The story made a perfect spin on this, the resolution of his character arc deftly avoided every cliche available, while at the same time complimenting the playful outer nature of the plot which worked wonders because when the story shifted its focus never once had the tones felt conflicted. 

The well-measured pacing also helped too. It's a well-rounded production all-around in acting with every member of the cast delivering precisely what was needed from them but this is James McAvoy's show. All-around. Hilarious, uninhibited, and shameless, the beauty of his turn came from the depth he put in his performance which showcased a crack in his seemingly uncaring nature, without making it too revealing until the plot laid his character bare in the third arc. This is his role to remember by.

And maan, no one would have seen that ending comin', no one.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Weak commercials so far. Doritos time machine was ok.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]qJ_phQnNE80[/youtube]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> As I mentioned earlier, anything that Rowling says after the books finished is suspect as fuck. I think she's trying to remain relevant somehow, especially since that other book she released was a bomb.



They still sell well at least.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

The whole "Oops, you got me. Robert Galbraith is actually me, the famous JK Rowling" episode was funny. As if it wasn't her or her publisher who leaked it out.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> As I mentioned earlier, anything that Rowling says after the books finished is suspect as fuck. I think she's trying to remain relevant somehow, especially since that other book she released was a bomb.



She's released 2 books since then. Coincidentally one of them is a detective story 

Did anyone see that Transformers movie commercial  Didn't know they were going the beast wars route. looked like a fucking dinosaur there.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The whole "Oops, you got me. Robert Galbraith is actually me, the famous JK Rowling" episode was funny. As if it wasn't her who leaked it out.



she looks good cause she sued them and only asked for a big charity donation


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

The Cuckoo's Calling wouldn't have sold 0.1% as many copies as it does if it wasn't for the "leak". What is she suing anyone for?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2014)

Holy shit, Transformers 4 looks amazing...Optimus Prime riding a dragon robot and carrying a robot sword....SQUEEEEEEE!

Im sure it will suck though. The Transformers movies make for awesome trailers, but that's it...


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

CC was better than that other shit she put out but neither was that good.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

For leaking it. Maybe she didn't want people to know so she can prove her writing talents without her name being attached to it. 

Every publisher will ride her til she doesn't want to write anymore. She doesn't need to sell tons of books anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F33PCUTWPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Not gonna lie that TF4 trailer did get me excited.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

This superbowl is disappointing. 

Fucking Denver shitting the bed.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2014)

The 3rd one was exactly what I wanted so I will be there for the 4th.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Optimus Prime on a dinosaur. Pretty boss.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2014)

shocking SB so far

Broncos should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

dar Nicola Peltz looks fine in that TF4 teaser


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> dat Nicola Peltz looks fine



Dat the blonde? Didn't know who she was but


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> dar Nicola Peltz looks fine in that TF4 teaser


I agree.

And Transformers 4 looks better than Pacific Rim.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

TF4 > ASM2
Wahlberg > Garfield
Nicola Peltz farts hotter than Emma Stone


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2014)

how is this guy called the GOAT

holy shit


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> how is this guy called the GOAT
> 
> holy shit



In this case I think they are referencing the animal.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2014)

and now for the shitty Bruno Mars RHCP show

not sure gonna stay up now

GG Broncos


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Bruno Mars bout to have the GOAT half time show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone over the age of 18 about to switch the channel; if they haven't already.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i can't tell if this is commemorative or mocking



A little of column a, and a little of column b.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Guys.  This actually looks really fun.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SlILk2WMTI#t=133[/YOUTUBE]

Hopefully it doesn't disappoint like the new X-Men movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2014)

lol thought it already came out last year


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

The first Cap movie was one of the better phase 1 movies.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Nakor said:


> The first Cap movie was one of the better phase 1 movies.



Iron Man > Thor > CA. 

Thor > CA not by much though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

This also looks excellent.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW5u_y27LmQ#t=208[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

looks like it's got an exemplary amount of action and not a single unfunny, try-hard quip

i'm pleased already

edit: that's CA i'm talking about


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Iron Man > Thor > CA.
> 
> Thor > CA not by much though.



No way. The middle part of Thor when they were on Earth was a fucking bore fest.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Nakor said:


> No way. The middle part of Thor when they were on Earth was a fucking bore fest.



The whole of CA was a bore fest. So again, Thor > but not by much. 

I actually liked CA better on my first watch but 2nd time flipped it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> looks like it's got an exemplary amount of action and not a single unfunny, try-hard quip
> 
> i'm pleased already
> 
> edit: that's CA i'm talking about


I know dude.  Captain America 2 and ASM 2 both look really good.  Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> This also looks excellent.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW5u_y27LmQ#t=208[/YOUTUBE]



was electro originally a fanboy/stalker gone wrong?

cos otherwise, that just makes me wince


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

If they didn't show Garfield in the trailers I would be excited for ASM2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

ASM2 looks like a clusterfuck, but maybe it'll be an enjoyable one


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Electro is bad.  There is no defending him.  He doesn't resemble the Electro I know at all.

But the rest of the movie looks like it can salvaged.  And I am banking on that hope.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

rukia, i remember seeing a post from you decrying how comic book movies always tricked you into false hope and then let you down

maybe you should manage expectations


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

*Halftime Show*

Sweet drum solo by Mars and performances were solid, good dance moves. Wanted more of Treasure but oh well. What I really like is how Bruno can make old styles of music sound current and fresh. Don't know much of the Chilli Peppers but they can rock. Only issue I had was that the style change was kind of jarring. Loved the soldier tribute and final song to go along with it.

_B+_


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

cyphon


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

five bucks says ASM2 will be worse than SM3.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

No way Stunna.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I used to troll in the lounge. My threads did a lot of numbers so I'm not too ashamed.
> 
> 
> I stopped trolling after being negged by Zaru(twice), Susano-o and Colors.. I was in the red and I needed rep for sets so I had to stop.



Pfft my rep didn't even go down after the whole plaza neg me


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  This actually looks really fun.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SlILk2WMTI#t=133[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't disappoint like the new X-Men movie.



Pretty good line by Cap at the end, especially given the theme the plot boasts.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Luca, can I get that 150x150, same quality?


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

Too easy 
Oh and good guy Stunna


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

masterrace holy shit


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Just watched the trailer.

CA2 looks > Thor 2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

gimme a min stunna, superbowl and all

tho it's pretty much done, isn't it


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> was electro originally a fanboy/stalker gone wrong?
> 
> cos otherwise, that just makes me wince



He looks like a non-ironic version of Epic Movie's creepy albino guy mockery of the weird monk chasing Tom Hanks around in Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Nicely done Masterpiece.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

>Rica_Patin 
>"Agreed"

yikes


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, Luca.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

is that like, three you owe me now?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >Rica_Patin
> >"Agreed"
> 
> yikes



Agreed.

......


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

pretty sure I repped you for that

but I mean, it's not like I'm ever out of debt for long anyway

having a regular gif maker is bad for my credit


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> He looks like a non-ironic version of Epic Movie's creepy albino guy mockery of the weird monk chasing Tom Hanks around in Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

ohh was that the one that said "my debt is clean... for now"?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah**


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

fair enough, yeah


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

I mean seriously what happened to the parody/gag genre in the film industry? It wasn't that long ago we had classics like SpaceBalls, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, History of the World Part 1, etc...Now its garbage like Disaster Movie, Epic Movie, Date Movie, Meet the Spartans and so on.

What happened?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> I mean seriously what happened to the parody/gag genre in the film industry? It wasn't that long ago we had classics like SpaceBalls, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, History of the World Part 1, etc...Now its garbage like Disaster Movie, Epic Movie, Date Movie, Meet the Spartans and so on.
> 
> What happened?



Scary Movie had 2 good ones. 

I do love the parody genre but it has been pretty bad. 

I see you didn't mention Naked Gun though and that gets a spot at the top.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGUNZRFluCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Too easy
> Oh and good guy Stunna



Masterrace, didn't I leave you a positive rep in the last couple days? It was a picture of some sort that I can't recall for mysterious reasons.

Maybe it was someone else.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I am a good guy, aren't I?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

good guys don't gloat about being good guys

i think jesus said something like that


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> good guys don't gloat about being good guys
> 
> i think jesus said something like that



Luca, maybe it was you who I repped.

Check your UserCP and post if you see a picture rep by me?

I'm pretty sure it was someone, or a couple people from the KT that I repped.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Scary Movie had 2 good ones.
> 
> I do love the parody genre but it has been pretty bad.
> 
> I see you didn't mention Naked Gun though and that gets a spot at the top.



Forgot about it, same with Hot Shots and Space Odyssey parody with Leslie Nelson.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

yeah, detective, i later realised the bespectacled black man with a scarily friendly grin you'd left in my CP was stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

it was friendly...

... because I was with friends


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

i didn't question the reason for it being friendly, stunna, but it creeped me out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

The Stunna toothpick pic is badass.  Someone repped me with that once.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Of course it creeped you out. It creeped me out, and it's my face.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, detective, i later realised the bespectacled black man with a scarily friendly grin you'd left in my CP was stunna



Oh, yeah, now I remember. I randomly rep spammed Stunna's latest picture to a bunch of different users for the lulz.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The Stunna toothpick pic is badass.  Someone repped me with that once.


:amazed

>switches pics


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Masterrace, didn't I leave you a positive rep in the last couple days? It was a picture of some sort that I can't recall for mysterious reasons.
> 
> Maybe it was someone else.



No, you never rep me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Bad Super Bowl?


*Spoiler*: _no worries_ 



ALL NEW KILL LA KILL THIS WEEK!


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No, you never rep me.



It's because your rep is disabled right now.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

You dummies still getting excited for KlK?


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

You can still rep the disabled


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Masterpiece was funny during film club last night.  I think he enjoyed that there were no black people in the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna actually looked quite dashing in that picture.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You can still rep the disabled



It's because your reputation is still racist right now.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2014)

Link removed

EXCITED


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Masterrace, check your UserCP.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stunna actually looked quite dashing in that picture.


Which one?


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Which one?



The photoshop overlay with Taye Diggs, of course.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Masterrace, check your UserCP.



Check yours
Would you want to touch hands with them?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective with dem uncalled for cut downs


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Check yours
> Would you want to touch hands with them?



You bastard. 

I'm more surprised that you spent the time to find that specific picture. What did you search?

_*prepares self for discriminatory answer*_


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Which one?



The one where you were wearing fur hat with ear flaps.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective with dem uncalled for cut downs



Stunna, we all have faith that you're gonna grow up to look like Morris Chestnut.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Morris Chestnut...


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna has a bright smile like Dwight Howard's.

But Dwight stabbed us Magic fans in the back.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> You bastard.
> 
> I'm more surprised that you spent the time to find that specific picture. What did you search?
> 
> _*prepares self for discriminatory answer*_



I take photos of my monkeys in case they ever get lose

But I mean it, don't touch them...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

So what does it take to vanquish Preet?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Power none of us have access to.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]dW5u_y27LmQ[/youtube]

4 minute trailer for Rukia.

4 minutes of pain for us.

CGI/Dubstep: The Movie


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Power none of us have access to.



Yeah, it's looking real bad for the side of good right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck you Detective, if you were really righteous you would spent your energy destroying Preet but you so wash up you stay here and troll the good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2014)

lol, I got bored so I did this...taken from "Man of Tai Chi". 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz0chWIf7Y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

*TMNT season 1 episode 1*

This is the original series btw. Nostalgia aside it really doesn't hold up as well as I had hoped. The theme song is still catchy but definitely corny, the action was lame and the voices of the turtles could be better. Raph especially lacked any actual attitude in his voice or character for that matter. He was basically like Mike. The only thing that held up perfectly is Uncle Phil as Shredder.....RIP 

_C-_


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2014)

Captain Phillips: 7.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I like that it looks like Amazing Spider-man isn't going to try to force the comedy this time around.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Philip Seymour Hoffman was found dead Sunday in a New York City apartment of an apparent drug overdose ... TMZ has learned authorities found a needle in his arm.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... the actor was found Sunday morning inside a Greenwich apartment ... and they're still on scene investigating.

Our sources say ... Hoffman was found in his bathroom in his boxer shorts, with a needle sticking out of his left arm.  We're told police found 10 glassine envelopes -- 2 of the envelopes had heroin ... the others presumably were empty. 

One of the envelopes had "Ace of Spades" written on it, and another had an ace of hearts symbol -- such symbols and words are often markers from people who make heroin -- to brand it.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ...  Hoffman was supposed to pick up his kids at 9 AM Sunday but didn't show -- which was unusual for him.  A playwright and a friend became concerned, came over and found the actor alone in the apartment.

Details surrounding his death are unclear ... but the actor had struggled with drug problems ... most recently checking himself into a rehab facility for heroin back in May.  

TMZ broke the story of Hoffman going to rehab.  We were told he did it as a preventative measure because he was getting close to a major relapse.  A source involved in Hoffman's treatment now tells TMZ ... the actor said at the time he was on the brink of becoming a heroin IV user and wanted to nip it in the bud before that happened.

As we previously reported ... Hoffman had been clean for 23 years but fell off the wagon in 2012.


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

Masterrace - was that some high quality trolling or do you really support SOPA?


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> Masterrace - was that some high quality trolling or do you really support SOPA?





Jena really liked this one


Masterpiece said:


> I raped my sister, but she seemed different like I've never seen her before. It was a bizarre day, everything seemed different. I couldn't recognize anyone, they were completely different, like they're not the same person. I couldn't even recognize the house I was in. It was like I was in a parallel universe.
> It was a really bizarre day, I can hardly remember anything that happened, all I remembered was I force my older sister into the room as my little sister was panicking. I pushed her out the door & locked it. I stripped my older sister as a black pouch was over her head. I anally raped her, I came, it felt great. My parent who I also don't recognize, came home shortly after. She told on me, I denied the accusation, they believed me, I was relieved.
> I got away with raping my sister.


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

I can see where the negs came from then.

SOPA is a terrible thing to discuss civil because while i think something should be done regarding copyright laws the way they proposed is not the right one. If they werent so stuck in their old ways and business models the whole piracy thing would self regulate.

In the late 90s early 00s i never bought video games. Then came Steam and its digital only system as well as a lot of top tier indie titles and suddently you had an option to get affordable games. Globalisation did the rest, why pay 70€ for an xbox game when i can import the UK version for nearly 20€ less - and that includes shipping.  Now i cant even remember when i last pirated a game because i buy everything.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm done with Space Dandy.  I have given it a fair look and it simply hasn't wowed me.  Dropped.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Jack Bauer needs to hang it up.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

Para and Vault, are you guys ok


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got my phone call. My Kawasaki Ninja pre-order has arrived.

I'll pick it up tomorrow because it's late.

I hope the dealer is closed by. It's been a while since i've been there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

what colour is it?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Damn that ass whooping doe


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

para take that set off, it's just embarrassing now


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

ps this is all because you wouldn't put his forehead on your back

well, that and preet's ultimate jinx


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

I blame preet 

I want to but I'm not on a comp atm


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what colour is it?



Silver.

10char


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

"I am not interrested in any more Transformers movies, they have all been terrible so far and..."
*OPTIMUS PRIME, SWORD IN HAND, RIDING A GIANT MECHANICAL T-REX OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE*

I can already feel the money leaving my pocket.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

I am actually surprised so many of you are into the trailer. Giant robots riding a dinosaur isn't really much cooler than giant robots kicking ass.

And the first Transformers was a fun movie. I remember hating 2 and thinking 3 was an improvement but not as good as 1. Only see the 2nd and 3rd once though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Space Dandy eps.5 -* B*

First foray of the series into the dramatic route. It's refreshing since i felt the series might have been too carried away with its screwball comedy it forgot to inject some depth. There was a good intention behind the plot of this episode and i'm a sucker for this style of dramedy but its ambition might have been too much for his own good. This type of a story desperately needed to be longer.

Now i don't know about any other anime-watching regulars here but Hanazawa Kana needs to take a major step back. She's too ubiquitous in the industry. I'm worn out of her voice.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I am actually surprised so many of you are into the trailer. Giant robots riding a dinosaur isn't really much cooler than giant robots kicking ass.
> 
> And the first Transformers was a fun movie. I remember hating 2 and thinking 3 was an improvement but not as good as 1. Only see the 2nd and 3rd once though.



i think people on here put too much stock in superficially cool premises. not sure if premises is even the right word - just _stuff_, really


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Preet was funny as fuck yesturday

*Spoiler*: __ 






Dream said:


> Prediction time, Broncos to win by 15 points.





Parallax said:


> Fuck you Preet
> 
> Fuck you





Vice said:


> Fucking Preet. Goddammit.





Danger Doom said:


> Fucking Preet , for Fuck sake.





Suzuku said:


> fuck off preet ruining Peyton's legacy






Dream said:


> Well shit.  It isn't pleasant to come back from work and see the Seahawks winning.  Still, I have complete faith in the Broncos ability to win this game.





Danger Doom said:


> Fuck off Preet





Vice said:


> Hang yourself Preet.





Lucaniel said:


> that was a lovely float
> 
> preet is genuinely satanic






Platinum said:


> Damn Preet you are fucking relentless.






Dream said:


> The Broncos are putting all their fans through a trial to see who will still believe in them even in these difficult times.  I for one won't lose hope until the very end. :33





Mael said:


> Preet you got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Danger Doom said:


> Serious we need to burn Preet at the stake.






Dream said:


> Don't give up guys, there is quite a bit of time for the Broncos to make a comeback.






Dream said:


> Still not worried, plenty of time left.





Dream said:


> Comeback in five minutes.





Dream said:


> My faith in the Broncos is still unshakeable.





Danger Doom said:


> Preet better go under witness protection .





Vice said:


> Seriously Preet, just do the honorable thing and go away and never return.





? said:


> _OH MY GOD, I'M CRYING
> 
> I'M CRYING_





Platinum said:


> Preet plz stahp.








Dream said:


> I don't even have words for this travesty.  Never expected the second football team that I would ever root for would disappoint me so badly.  Seriously fuck this shit.  I think that I'll just stick to rooting for the Giants.





Vice said:


> Giants will never make a Super Bowl again.







I don't know who paid him off to do this though.


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think people on here put too much stock in superficially cool premises. not sure if premises is even the right word - just _stuff_, really



Guilty as charged.

Its why i get excited for every new Superhero movie coming out even though 75% of them disappoint me.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think people on here put too much stock in superficially cool premises. not sure if premises is even the right word - just _stuff_, really



What makes me laugh is when people use liking something fun to try and discredit people. It seems odd that enjoying something entertaining from the entertainment industry would be scoffed at.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Preet was funny as fuck yesturday



vice and i were saying peyton should be given his address

he legitimately deserves to know his tormentor


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> What makes me laugh is when people use liking something fun to try and discredit people. It seems odd that enjoying something entertaining from the entertainment industry would be scoffed at.



are you mentioning that off-hand or do you think i'm doing that right now?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

If there's ever a jimmy-rustling business around Preet will make a dime


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> "I am not interrested in any more Transformers movies, they have all been terrible so far and..."
> *OPTIMUS PRIME, SWORD IN HAND, RIDING A GIANT MECHANICAL T-REX OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE*
> 
> I can already feel the money leaving my pocket.



Maaaaaaaaan, As long as this involves Giant robots beating the crap out of each other, they'll have my money, I'm not even going to pay attention to the story at this point, just wake me up when Optimus is on screen.


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to feel sorry for the guy. Nobody should defy statistics as much as he does when betting on a team.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> I have to feel sorry for the guy. Nobody should defy statistics as much as he does when betting on a team.



oh please

i bet preet bet on the seahawks


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

Its still impressive. By averages he should at least sometimes pick the right team to cheer for.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> are you mentioning that off-hand or do you think i'm doing that right now?



Off-hand. 

You triggered it when you said people put too much stock into something. It reminded me if the times when I saw people discredit other peoples posts because they like something like Transformers. It is similar to how Rica gauges everyone based off of Naruto.

It happened to me personally with Martryn. I don't like LotR and he took it personally and has me ignored. We may agree on 99/100 things but he based everything about off of 1 series 

Not that I am interested in being taken off of ignore but just to give an example.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Off-hand.
> 
> You triggered it when you said people put too much stock into something. It reminded me if the times when I saw people discredit other peoples posts because they like something like Transformers. It is similar to how Rica gauges everyone based off of Naruto.
> 
> ...



i have a strain of elitism running through me, too. it's not even close to being as bad as what nensense has, though  

the rule of thumb i use when deciding whether people should be taken seriously - when talking about films - if they're a fan of a lot of things i consider crap, is whether they treat them as guilty pleasures/acknowledge their crapness and simply enjoy them nevertheless, or if they actually think these films are _good_

if it's the latter, then albeit i'm well past the point of picking them up on that sort of thing, i'll probably quietly discount their opinion from then on


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Adding someone on your ignore list because opinions aren't shared is immature as fuck.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

That was Preets fault he kept flip flopping on each team on each game the Heat or Spurs lost


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> That was Preets fault he kept flip flopping on each team on each game the Heat or Spurs lost



His powers is almost demonic in a way.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

Where do you guys go to watch trailers for all the upcoming 2014 shit?

Used to have Front Row but Mac is gay not and got rid of it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

There is no greater guarantee of a win, that Preet betting against your team


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Preet prayed duncan made that last-second shot 

so he failed


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't know Tyler was a Spurs fan :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Where do you guys go to watch trailers for all the upcoming 2014 shit?
> 
> Used to have Front Row but Mac is gay not and got rid of it.



I just wikipedia upcoming movies and search them on youtube, tbh


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2014)

check it brahs


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> check it brahs



>berserk, tags: pls more raep pls

er

okay then


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

Preet is hilarious, his super troll powers are only seen once in a lifetime.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Peyton's legacy  

All those choking jokes are going to return with a vengeance


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2014)

To exist, to reach equilibrium, life seeks to multiply...and vary constantly, at times giving up its life. Cells continue the process of death and regeneration, being, constantly reborn as they age. And when it comes to die, all the data is possesses is lost...Leaving behind only its genes and its offspring. All defense against catastrophic failure of an inflexible system.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

vaulto, what's your prediction for tonight's game?


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Chelsea  

But we might get blitzed :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Peyton's legacy
> 
> All those choking jokes are going to return with a vengeance



Sad part is he' s in the final phase of his career, I don't think he' s going to get another chance.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2014)

Kojiro is haxxed. He hasn't fought a master swordsman yet though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I am actually surprised so many of you are into the trailer. Giant robots riding a dinosaur isn't really much cooler than giant robots kicking ass.


What? It totally is.



Lucaniel said:


> the rule of thumb i use when deciding whether people should be taken seriously - when talking about films - if they're a fan of a lot of things i consider crap, is whether they treat them as guilty pleasures/acknowledge their crapness and simply enjoy them nevertheless, or if they actually think these films are _good_
> 
> if it's the latter, then albeit i'm well past the point of picking them up on that sort of thing, i'll probably quietly discount their opinion from then on


I'm generally the same, except it doesn't matter to me _what_ people like so much as _why._ I'm pretty sure that's how Taleran gets away with publicly praising movies like Transformers 3 and Lone Ranger while still having his opinions respected.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

i dunno, sometimes people's reasons for liking things or justifying their preference for things are fucking stupid 

case in point: the 'female empowerment' reading of KlK's fanservice


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Kojiro is haxxed. He hasn't fought a master swordsman yet though.



Keep on reading dawg


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, yeah, there are dumb reasons too.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno, sometimes people's reasons for liking things or justifying their preference for things are fucking stupid
> 
> case in point: the 'female empowerment' reading of KlK's fanservice



tbh the costumes are why I haven't checked out KLK even though everyone's been hyping it up


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Completely understandable. I have a rule of avoiding anime I'd be ashamed to share with other people, and the only reason I made an exception for KlK is because of TTGL.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Jena said:


> tbh the costumes are why I haven't checked out KLK even though everyone's been hyping it up



me too...

Which is weird for me because a few years ago the costumes would actually be my main reason for checking it out. I might be slowly, but surely, maturing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Jena said:


> tbh the costumes are why I haven't checked out KLK even though everyone's been hyping it up



the costumes are the reason i didn't get past ep 1 for like a month and have still not finished ep 3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

Also the downfall of belnder has been a joy, that group of weeabo cunts were asking for it for years.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

What happened Enno lol


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Completely understandable. I have a rule of avoiding anime I'd be ashamed to share with other people, and the only reason I made an exception for KlK is because of TTGL.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I think my school's censoring that image.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

4-8 inches of snow in my area -__-


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> What happened Enno lol



When I first joined I hated them so much lol, minus afew members the blender was a cesspool of cunts and sycophants, jesus starting a "popular" group of bullies on an anime board, you really couldn't make this shit up. Also their shit again that Yakuto girl (I can't remember her name), whatever her name was what they did to her was disgusting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

i dunno

KY is the only person i've ever heard of who was so obnoxious in her victimisation that the entire staff gave up trying to help her


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> 4-8 inches of snow in my area -__-



The North remembers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

The Blender is a snobbish Country Club....on an Anime Forum


.....heh




TittyNipple said:


> The North remembers.



The North would rather gain ignorance. 

These snow days are causing my teachers to slam a bunch of work on me to make up for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

Blender lot are like the WASP. Lauded their so called status over everyone, revenge negged people to scare em (like a weeabo virgin mafia) and now that noone gives a fuck about em, they talk about their heydays, like a pile of shit ever has a heyday, it's shit when it comes out of the ass.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Tell us how you really feel, Enno.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

You sound like one of their victims, Enno.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Never posted in Blender but most of them were already on my ignore list. Been here long enough to know they're shitty posters from the beginning.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

I made a thread in there once.

Most of the responses I got were mostly " Who the fuck are you"" Get out of here noob"


Now I know how Rica felt


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

that's not accurate tho is it

you people were way more tolerant of nensense


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

We were telling him to leave ever since he first posted here.

Only the mellowest of members could muster up enough will to atleast attempt to ignore him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

ehhhh

i dunno about before i turned up, but it was only when he got really bad that you lot told him to leave. tho i ripped on him near-continuously


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Like me :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

vaulto!

ivanovic!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know, this place has been pretty open to newbies, I mean we've even accepted Huey as one of our own

Has rica called it quits?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

what a shot

he's got a foot like a traction engine :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

lol mods are spying on us?

why is ☻☻☻☻☻☻☻ censored?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

> You sound like one of their victims, Enno.



Nah I never really visited the lounge, back then I just stayed in the HxH thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Like me :33



Cause of all that weed , Para

Pass over dat California kush


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

BBC: "Phillip Seymour Hoffman, the star of Hunger games has died" 

Rolling in his grave.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

"Philip Seymour Hoffman death will not derail The Hunger Games: Mockingjay"

BBC troll game is up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Philip Seymour Hoffman's Legacy:


Hunger Games


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

i guess it's inevitable since most of his roles were in less well-known movies

but considering he won an oscar for one, they could at least put oscar-winning actor rather than star of the hunger games


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

That's the first movie my friend brought up yesterday too 

We all let him have it afterwards


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

I need someone with better memory. When we had that talk about comics recently didn't some of you recommend Sweet Tooth? Or was that something else. The first 5 TPB popped up in my "This could interest you" list on Amazon (#6 isnt out in german yet).
Thinking about buying it if its good.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Cross bar!!!


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

as far as the ultimate offense v ultimate (ish) defence matchups go, this isn't quite as onesided as the SB yet, but it could be


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

man eto'o is really good all of a sudden

and demichelis is a liability


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman, the star of Along came Polly had met his end.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> man eto'o is really good all of a sudden
> 
> and demichelis is a liability



Demichelis in midfield  he is using in defence as it is.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Im still afraid. City tend to crank the rape after the break


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I didn't know Tyler was a Spurs fan :33



That makes you Lakers faget my enemy doe 

I also used to be a pistons fan during those goat heydays  in 2003-2009 

good times 

dat GOAT Ben - Rasheed Wallace combination in defense and offense 

I'm still keeping an eye on them every now and then but yea there's no hope

I'm on spurs side now


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault playing dat Mourinho psy-game 

good first half


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Man fuck that Pistons team


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

Executive Decision

This is will always be special, only because Seagal dies  Also David Sutchet as an arab terrorist is hilarious. Not as bad as Russian terrorist Gary Oldman in that other plane hijack movie though. Hollywood needs to stop doing this shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

oh shit, forgot about the match

Chelsea leading? cool

in before jinx


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> but considering he won an oscar for one, they could at least put oscar-winning actor rather than star of the hunger games



yea It's more reasonable calling him an oscar winner


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

stay butthurt para 

even after ten years 

man what the fuck happened to us


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2014)

Should have been 3-0 to chelsea. I can't believe it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2014)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman, the man you might remember from Twister, has died.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> stay butthurt para
> 
> even after ten years



That's the series that ruined Shaq and Kobe


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay, I can see it now. 



Ennoea said:


> I don't know, this place has been pretty open to newbies, I mean we've even accepted Huey as one of our own
> 
> Has rica called it quits?


Yeah, Rica's called it quits. 

VBD, too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought Rica got section banned..


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

he hasn't called it quits to my knowledge, is he not still section banned?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't know he was section banned. What for, specifically?


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2014)

He got a one week ban from Jove afaik.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Making light of CMX's departure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

holy fuck chelsea are _savaging_ city 

this is like broncos v. seahawks all over again 

hazard is amazing


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Hazard styling on City


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

guess this shows how important fernandinho is


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh. He'll def' be back then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

oh shit, that was close. probs not the best comparison, city showing a lot more bite than broncos


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> He got a one week ban from Jove afaik.



Just one week?


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah he got one week  

Post again


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

chelsea could legit be 3-0 up right now, wow


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

vaulto how shit was the luiz free kick in the first half


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah well, Every good thread need a mascot.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

We need to score another City you feel will score eventually.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm the mascot, bruh


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

hearing all the chances Chelsea wastes I hope City won't punish them for it


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Hazard


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

fuck me, the post again?!


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Post again 

That's 3 times now


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

lol dzeko

this is why you're the second string


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm the mascot, bruh



Correction, Used to be.

your role in here is not what it used to be.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

ramires isn't playing that well


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

pffffft toure gets a close range free kick for fucking up a turn and falling over his own arse


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

whipping boy =/= mascot

And Rica can't be mascot -- he's not a regular


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

you guys watching a futbol match?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

yea luca matic is covering for ramires in the game


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

the fact that chelsea are only one up is hilarious

city must have sacrificed an orphan or two at half-time


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

GTAV selling over 30mill without next-gen or PC versions....

Housers the James Cameron of the gaming industry confirmed

them or Blizzard


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> whipping boy =/= mascot
> 
> And Rica can't be mascot -- he's not a regular



Depends on what mascot we're talking here. People walking around in Mouse Costumes in Chuckee Cheese have do occasionally get their fair share abuse.


And, yesterday you said membership can be forced here if you post regularly .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

pfffft luiz


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

nensense is not a mascot

what a terrible notion

would you put a dog's rotting corpse on your flag?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Hazard can surpass prime robben one day real talk


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I said unless you act like a tool. Pretty sure Rica was unanimously black listed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

jovetic just got #rekt by ivan


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Oscar coming on  Mourinho ain't shutting up shop


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Hazard can surpass prime robben one day real talk



i can believe it


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Oscar coming on  Mourinho ain't shutting up shop



well he's replacing a striker with a CM so he sorta is, just not all the way


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Also the downfall of belnder has been a joy, that group of weeabo cunts were asking for it for years.



You aren't very bright.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Won't stop him from coming in here making a fool of himself in a couple days..


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Blender lot are like the WASP. Lauded their so called status over everyone, revenge negged people to scare em (like a weeabo virgin mafia) and now that noone gives a fuck about em, they talk about their heydays, like a pile of shit ever has a heyday, it's shit when it comes out of the ass.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

That should be a red. Wtf


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

City getting the decisions again?

what a surprise


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

that was a stone cold red, he pulled oscar down, for fuck's sake


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

is this is the best possible result from an arsenal perspective?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

shots    fired


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

YIKES!

cech, thank god


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

it sure is, Luc :ignoramus


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

good one cech good one


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

All we do is win 

Bossed the fucking game


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> it sure is, Luc :ignoramus



only wish we could've defended like this when we went there 

but this is gonna be heartening when we host city


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

good

back on top, City down on Earth again

now to survive the upcoming months


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

chelsea keeping city at bay the whole time 

City didn't feel like they were playing at home

classic mourinho

matic was sturdy as fuck maybe the unsung hero of the game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Enno better Squat up!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah, squat up


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

stunna, please don't use lbj

i would make this appeal forum-wide but for now, i just want to request that of you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna, please don't use lbj
> 
> i would make this appeal forum-wide but for now, i just want to request that of you



 >


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective.  You need to go to Vampire Academy quick dude.  I don't think it will be in theaters for long!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

why do you not like lbj


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  You need to go to Vampire Academy quick dude.  I don't think it will be in theaters for long!



Classic Rukia


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Luc what are you still doing posting in the Cafe


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> why do you not like lbj



it's so ubiquitous in a section of the obd (which we created to cordon off all the match-ups we were sick of seeing) that at times, you might see one in every post for like 20 posts in a row 

it's also terrible


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Fang said:


> Luc what are you still doing posting in the Cafe



didn't you post in the cafe recently about some "racist" japanese airline ad?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

People use the lbj pic?


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Problem?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it's so ubiquitous in a section of the obd (which we created to cordon off all the match-ups we were sick of seeing) that at times, you might see one in every post for like 20 posts in a row
> 
> it's also terrible



though it's not a thread, look at this



this is typical


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

And sorry about Peyton guys.  One bad performance doesn't take away from what has been a great career.  I hate that the trolls have so much ammunition today.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

I shoyld use it now that i know Luc doesn't like it  

Also I've never understood why he's called that, it's not like his name is Le Bron James


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> though it's not a thread, look at this
> 
> 
> 
> this is typical


**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Problem?



Luc has no idea what he has just done


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Most clutch player of all time deserves it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

>these rubes thinking they've caught me out

i just didn't want to adblock it and therefore slightly misinterpret lbj-containing posts from here on out by not seeing it

i can adblock it any time i want


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> didn't you post in the cafe recently about some "racist" japanese airline ad?



that was like the only time in years since I've posted in there


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Nowitzki is more clutch than James 

He's also the only one whose undefeated against him in the finals


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Fang said:


> that was like the only time in years since I've posted in there



well, i even still post in the library sometimes

i'll post anywhere


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Luca you are a bro still


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well, i even still post in the library sometimes
> 
> i'll post anywhere



>posting in the Library

Do you want cancer? Or just masochistic?


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Luca,  you good bro


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca,  you good bro



i can't see it anymore


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

Fang said:


> >posting in the Library
> 
> Do you want cancer? Or just masochistic?



nah, just feel like stirring up the idiots from time to time like i used to before i got nesha sufficiently ass-devastated to put that ban request button on a hair trigger


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

I still remember when Durant had his momma console him after they lost game 4 or 5

commentator was like "smh bro"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I still remember when Durant had his momma console him after they lost game 4 or 5
> 
> commentator was like "smh bro"



Made me realize Durant is still a kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

Fucking Christ the Hawks fans wouldn't shut the fuck up on base today.


I hope a piano lands on the jinx


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Durant is shit.
> 
> Free throws everywhere.


I agree with this.  Durant is Bonzi Wells without the refs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

The guy is carrying his team on his back

Doesn't Lebron have a trend called lebroning where you fake a foul?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwyE-SJTqOw[/YOUTUBE]

Why yes, Yes he do.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Lebron is a top 10 all time player what is Gesy talking about overrated o.O

I dont even like him, or Durant 

Durant better enjoy his time as no.1 cause Davis is comin


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Durant can't do much in the playoffs without Westbrook.  Durant is Robin.  Westbrook is Batman.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Nah man try take away Durants points at the line.  his averages plummet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys don't want any part of me in a basketball discussion.  I'm the guy that correctly predicted the demise of the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Durant can't do much in the playoffs without Westbrook.  Durant is Robin.  Westbrook is Batman.



Exactly, Durant scores shit loads without GOATbrook but that doesn't equate to more wins. Look how he collapsed last season in the playoffs.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Durant's game is like a fucked up fusion of Ginobili and Nowitzki only without the Euro step or the Euro


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

I would betray Cleveland for less than rings.  That city sucks.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

People gonna remember the rings long after Cleveland gesy


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Gesy hating as if Cleveland ever had a relevant sports franchise :ho


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2014)

The bamba is always the closest thing to Jordan ... 

*The Counselor
6.5/10*
Its literature on screen, the problem is ..... Ridley Scott has fucking lost it and he cant keep up with the genius of Cormac Macarthy...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

It would have made more impact, if he stuck around and worked to make them great.



Parallax said:


> People gonna remember the rings long after Cleveland gesy



I agree, but still


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

*Ratatouille* 

I normally don't talk about visuals much because I expect them to be good in most big releases. However, everything here was so crisp and....Right. So easy on the eye and engaging that it stands out even compared to all of the other good looking movies. I didn't find many of the characters all that interesting on their own but their relationships and interactions were always well done which made up for it some. Anton Ego does stand out though, and the character and voice actor provided what was easily the best run of the movie when he tasted ratatouille and we got the flashback and later the review which was delivered to perfection. 

The plot was interesting enough but for me nothing ever fully clicked to provide a complete sell on the movie until the end and by then it wasn't enough for this to become one of my favorites. It is a good movie I would watch again but wouldn't bump anything from my top 10.

3.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm disgusted that Beware the Batman got canceled.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

lol, that didn't look like a long running show to me


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

VBD is a punk


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia that hurt.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Rest in peace, Beware the Batman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

I just liked having a show like that to watch.  Now we are stuck with nothing.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Guys,

I hope you won't think less of me for doing this, but I'm looking for some advice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've been having an extremely hard time sleeping/concentrating lately, and by lately, I mean over the last couple of months. It's come to the point where I can only sleep a maximum of 3-4 hours a night on week days(sometimes less), and sporadically(a.k.a interrupted sleep, sleep 2 hours, lay awake for a couple hours, then fall back to sleep again for another couple) on weekends. I've been trying to go to sleep earlier, drink warm milk, exercise, listen to music, etc. but to no avail, and it's causing me extreme headaches. Most nights I just lay awake, shower once the sun comes up, change, and go to work. Once I get home, it seems to be more of a countdown till I need to get up again, and the process repeats itself. 

This has happened before in the past, but not to these extremes. I'm also losing a ton of motivation that I previously had. My mind appears to be as sharp as ever, and my creative side is intact, but I've started just not giving a shit or feeling apathetic about things in general. Like I know their important, but I don't have any sort of reaction/urgency towards certain things. I initially thought it was simply boredom or an extreme loss of inspiration at work, but I think it's more than that. The day seems to drag, and I know I seem to be getting by just based on my intellect/memory alone, and not any actual effort. The only time I feel relaxed is when I'm on my own at home, drowning out any outside interference with some music playing on my headsets, and learning new knowledge(I read a ton, both articles, books, and internet subjects of discussion. etc), watching some sort of sports game/show or interacting on the different forums I frequent. The rest of the time, I'm extremely tired/stressed.

I've tried speaking to my family about this, but I don't think they understand at all and have lost faith in them ever understanding. Essentially they know I'm at a very good place in my career for my age(even though this is not the field I initially wanted to be a part of, circumstances led me to it, and I ended up doing well), making a great salary with benefits and perks, want me to settle down eventually, etc, so they don't see whats wrong with me. I've considered switching fields, but they think I'm crazy for considering it, especially in this economy where its extremely difficult getting a comparable salary after being promoted very quickly up the ladder at work. The constant comparison is that I don't see how well I am versus how the vast majority are living. There is also a lot of religious discussion that comes up whenever we try to speak.

The other factor weighing me down is that I support them financially. Like completely. Both my parents, and my youngest sister have strong health issues, and I know they can't get by on their own. My parents worked their asses off when my sisters and I were young to give us a comfortable life(sacrificing a lot), and time has taken its toll on them both. I feel that if I was more selfish, I could just say fuck it, quit my job, and just take some time exploring different avenues to see if I can find some solace or new direction/inspiration, but I know if I do that, they won't be able to last long on their own, despite them making comments to the contrary(they have a lot of pride). Especially with regards to my younger sister, who has a disability, and because I can take care of the financial needs comfortably, my parents can focus on looking after her. 

So you see, I'm at an impasse, and need some suggestions on how to proceed. The whole CMX situation last week affected me closely, and before you even think about it, no, I'm not saying I'm in the same boat. Quite the contrary, because my mind sees no logic in those avenues of thoughts. And I know that if I took an illogical route like that, my family would seriously suffer.  Mainly, I'm just contemplating how I can change my life while still maintaining the level of responsibility I have.  I know I can't sustain this effort for a longer period of time than I currently have(the majority of my 20's) because my body will probably give out from the lack of sleep/stress and overall sense of wariness, but I'm at a loss. I am considering getting a doctor's opinion, but I'm kind of worried at what they will suggest.

Sincerely,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

School of Rock

A+


Possible the best performance of Black career.


A nice tribute to classic Rock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll find time to come back to make fun of your situation Detective.


Sorry but you love to dish it, I am just returning the favor. Nothing to lose sleep over.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

I liked School of Rock.:ignoramus


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

i had the same problem last year when i went a long span of time going to sleep at 2 and waking up at like 6 and my body got too used to it to the point where i couldn't go to sleep when i wanted. what i did was stay up 24+ hours until i was dead tired, went to sleep at 10pm, and got my internal clock back at normal-ishh hours. After that you have to be committed to going asleep around that time for a while until your body gets acclimated to it again. To stop yourself from waking up i (no joke) masturbated before going to sleep to make sure i wouldn't be distracted that way, stayed off the internet for 2+ hours before going to sleep, and always worked out about an hour before going to sleep so i would be tired.

Drinking beer a lot until you pass out also helps, but that should be a last resort. a better alternative is smoke a blunt which will make you sleepy.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

I think the first question you need to answer is are you not sleeping because of your situation or is the lack of sleep causing your feelings towards the situation. Maybe I didn't read you right but I didn't see a clear answer and each one has different solutions.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> School of Rock
> 
> A+
> 
> ...





~Gesy~ said:


> I liked School of Rock.:ignoramus



It is good, worth a re-watch.

Didn't know you like my set, Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't have any experience/advice for your situation, Detective, but I wish you well.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> i had the same problem last year when i went a long span of time going to sleep at 2 and waking up at like 6 and my body got too used to it to the point where i couldn't go to sleep when i wanted. what i did was stay up 24+ hours until i was dead tired, went to sleep at 10pm, and got my internal clock back at normal-ishh hours. After that you have to be committed to going asleep around that time for a while until your body gets acclimated to it again. To stop yourself from waking up i (no joke) masturbated before going to sleep to make sure i wouldn't be distracted that way, stayed off the internet for 2+ hours before going to sleep, and always worked out about an hour before going to sleep so i would be tired.
> 
> Drinking beer a lot until you pass out also helps, but that should be a last resort. a better alternative is smoke a blunt which will make you sleepy.



Appreciate the words, Suzu. I know the sleep issue is a huge problem, but I am wondering if the apathy is directly related to it, or a separate byproduct of something else. I've also looked into research regarding what you suggested about inducing a forced rest by staying up 24+ hours. It hasn't helped much, because I seem to be stuck in a rhythm of getting up after exactly 2 hours from the time I finally dose off. My mind is extremely detail oriented, and with the ability I have with my memory, it's in constant overdrive with regards to thought processing, so you can see how that doesn't exactly help me wind down.



Cyphon said:


> I think the first question you need to answer is are you not sleeping because of your situation or is the lack of sleep causing your feelings towards the situation. Maybe I didn't read you right but I didn't see a clear answer and each one has different solutions.



Thanks, Cyphon. I think it's more the former, but is also compounded by the latter, which allows me to reflect upon it because of the extra hours I am still awake as a result. Similar to multitasking, I think I have one feeding off the other.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

> I am considering getting a doctor's opinion, but I'm kind of worried at what they will suggest.



that's what i'd recommend


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Dude's banned again? :[


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

He's been teasing Bioness I think lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

When keeping it real goes wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

What does "He's been Bioness" even mean

Para, do you know what happened to Luca?


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Guys,
> 
> I hope you won't think less of me for doing this, but I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> ...



. It talks about what some possible causes for waking up in the middle of the night are (if you can figure out exactly what is making you wake up, it'll help you figure out how to combat it).

I've never had issues waking up in the middle of the night so I can't say for sure, but I have a relatively strict bedtime schedule that I follow to help me get to sleep. If I want to go to bed by 10:30, I wash my face/brush my teeth at 8. Then I read on the computer or my kindle until 9 while drinking warm tea, and then I read a paperback book until 10:30. It also helps me to have a nightlight that I only turn on when I'm doing my reading at night, and I try to avoid lounging in my bed as much as possible during the day (it helps to fall asleep if you make your bed a sleep-only area, not a general lounging area). I found that having a normal bedtime routine has really helped ? my body "knows" now when to go to sleep. I'm a huge night owl, so I used to have a lot of problems falling asleep before like 2am. The routine helps me with that aspect. My mom swears by melatonin, but it never really worked for me. Worth a try though if you've never used it.

Good luck! Losing sleep is no fun, and it makes it really hard to concentrate. If worst comes to worst and nothing is helping, I'd strongly recommend talking to a doctor or a psychologist or something if you can afford it. Sounds like stress might be causing your insomnia.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that's what i'd recommend



Good night sweet prince .


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Appreciate the words, Suzu. I know the sleep issue is a huge problem, but I am wondering if the apathy is directly related to it, or a separate byproduct of something else. I've also looked into research regarding what you suggested about inducing a forced rest by staying up 24+ hours. It hasn't helped much, because I seem to be stuck in a rhythm of getting up after exactly 2 hours from the time I finally dose off. My mind is extremely detail oriented, and with the ability I have with my memory, it's in constant overdrive with regards to thought processing, so you can see how that doesn't exactly help me wind down.


well i have the same problems with feeling apathetic to things so that could definitely be connected to it. you know going to sleep/sleeping for 8 hours is important but subconsciously you just don't give a darn. i'd really suggest just trying to get yourself really tired, go to sleep, and see what happens. if staying up for 24+ hours doesn't work then run until you're really tired, do sit ups and push ups, just push your body until you're really tired, lay down, and go to sleep. if that doesn't work then using weed really can help with sleep problems. I used weed back when i was having the problems and it always gave me a nice long laul after hotboxing just one blunt.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What does "He's been Bioness" even mean
> 
> Para, do you know what happened to Luca?



I make mistakes typing.

Gotta refresh around me I'm afraid.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

another thing i noticed is that i never wanted to go to sleep because of shit on the computer as well, whether it be looking at updates for certain things, twitter/fb, or forum shit. you interested in anything online that could be keeping you distracted from sleeping?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

All you have to do is run a search on his post Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Because you can definitely pinpoint which posts get people banned (assuming they aren't deleted).


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What does "He's been Bioness" even mean
> 
> Para, do you know what happened to Luca?



All I will say is I dont agree with why he was banned, he'll be back in the near future 

I'm sorry Detective i cant give you any advice, i certainly dont think any less of you.  I hope your visit with your doctor is a success


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

He flamed Bioness I think.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2014)

that is all


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2014)

A month long ban for this


Is not "near future" para


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

It's better than a perma ban :|


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> It's better than a perma ban :|



So is sex, but no one is blowing me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

A whole month?

And Rica only got a week?

Where's the justice


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

I did say I dont agree with a ban in the first place, let alone length of


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen and lady for taking the time to respond. I'm going to incorporate the suggestions incrementally and see if it leads to any results. I think at this point, with how it's affecting my concentration and focus, I'm going to have to see a specialist to see if they can help eliminate it altogether or not.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

i think Bioness is trying too hard to be a mod honestly


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Thank you gentlemen and lady for taking the time to respond. I'm going to incorporate the suggestions incrementally and see if it leads to any results. I think at this point, with how it's affecting my concentration and focus, I'm going to have to see a specialist to see if they can help eliminate it altogether or not.


i went to a doctor about it that didn't really help me much honestly. hopefully it's different for you


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

If I could I'd ban Suzuku in place of Luc 

I hope it goes well, Detective


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

I like how all the stalkers of this thread suddenly post


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

of course you'd rather have the people who agree with you free, nazi


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Para is kind of a Nazi, tho


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

Para denying being a nazi after repeatedly slinging racial mud at me and refusing to change headers for no reason


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Because you can definitely pinpoint which posts get people banned (assuming they aren't deleted).



to be fair, you'd have to go back a few years to find a post legitimately worth banning over from him

Remember kids, mod ban trouble, not terrible


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

If that's the post Luc got in trouble for, I'd delete it too but discuss it in PM's tbh.

Banning for that seems a harsh sentence.

I'd be hard pushed to ban people unless they really overstep the mark.

Admin on a small site and I hardly do anything bar edit posts and move threads lol.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Say no more


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

how do you into futbol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

Why you guys equate banning someone like it's the end of the world 


Get out more for fuck sake.


I'll support Para axis cause. As long as when he gets to power he gives me a bigger avi rights.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault talking shit even after a loss


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm really not have you seen the sports section if I was a nazi 99.999999999% of that section would have been banned



I think only Kuya would be the last man standing. Because he's relaxed as fuck, being a native Hawaiian and all. 

We truly are a special bunch of hooligans.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vault talking shit even after a loss



What is this rube talking about?


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Say no more


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm just gonna point out that it's not like Luc can put bioness on ignore

>Since someone made him a mod


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Why you guys equate banning someone like it's the end of the world
> 
> 
> Get out more for fuck sake.
> ...



You used to be a pro at bannings in your day weren't you, Huey?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

bans aren't even that serious bruh will probably just make a dupe to troll with for the next month

>supporting para

let's see how that works out for you when he gets to the top and starts adminfucking the forum with his shitty mexican music


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Guys,
> 
> I hope you won't think less of me for doing this, but I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> What is this rube talking about?



Didnt Chelsea beat M City today?

I thought you were a City fan?


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Didnt Chelsea beat M City today?
> 
> I thought you were a City fan?



Have you looked at my avatar rube  smh para


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I'm just gonna point out that it's not like Luc can put bioness on ignore
> >Since someone made him a mod



Bioness is a mod o.O when the fuck did this happeb


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I'm just gonna point out that it's not like Luc can put bioness on ignore
> 
> >Since someone made him a mod



How did these turn of events occur? Since Bioness doesn't have emboldened and green font to their username, obviously the powers bestowed are limited if anything. I just noticed that Bioness Outlet section the other day. When was that created?

And who signed off on that. I can only imagine the shenanigans that have occurred since it's inception.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Have you looked at my avatar rube  smh para



I have avatars and sigs shut off


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> How did these turn of events occur? Since Bioness doesn't have emboldened and green font to their username, obviously the powers bestowed are limited if anything. I just noticed that Bioness Outlet section the other day. When was that created?
> 
> And who signed off on that. I can only imagine the shenanigans that have occurred since it's inception.



It's the reward for Kira's 100k contest


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You used to be a pro at bannings in your day weren't you, Huey?



I piss off the OBD I got section Banned several times.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You used to be a pro at bannings in your day weren't you, Huey?



One could equate Huey with the title of Peyton Manning of Bannings. And other similar comparisons to the man from yesterday's SB.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Speedy, who's that in your avatar?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> One could equate Huey with the title of Peyton Manning of Bannings. And other similar comparisons to the man from yesterday's SB.


5 time MVP


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> 5 time MVP



Can you recall each of your 5(or more) bannings, Huey?

The who, the what, and the where?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

So Hoffman had 50 bags of heroin at his place. This dude really fell off the wagon.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

That Manning dig cut deep, Detective


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Speedy, who's that in your avatar?



Jung Eun-ji, if my analysis is correct?


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> That Manning dig cut deep, Detective



I was pretty shocked at how it all went down yesterday man.

Seriously, you can't script of a worse chain of events in a SB.

God damn, Preet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> One could equate Huey with the title of Peyton Manning of Bannings. And other similar comparisons to the man from yesterday's SB.



Man, I've been here for almost a decade and I've yet to experience a ban, not because i'm a goodie twoshoes, i've just always been excellent at keeping a low profile.


The best crimes are the ones no one hears about.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective on point.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, I've been here for almost a decade and I've yet to experience a ban, not because i'm a goodie twoshoes, i've just always been excellent at keeping a low profile.



Same here. I've actually not kept a low profile, but have understood the rules of NF well enough to know exactly what buttons to press, even on purpose, and still get away with things, mainly because of loopholes that exist.



> The best crimes are the ones no one hears about.



Indeed. All you have to know is that you pulled it off, and that should be enough hubris to last a lifetime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna's set at a rare level of quality right now..


watch him change it in 15 minutes


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Hiroshi(t) lol banned me for no reason once.  bitch


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Guys,
> 
> I hope you won't think less of me for doing this, but I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> ...



Stress and anxiety about life priorities/dilemmas (ideals vs. realities, personal goal vs family responsibility, etc.).

Minus the sleep disorder part, I can relate to how you feel. I am also working in a field I didn't choose myself. I applied for it because my parents wanted me to, and the salary & benefits are quite good to be honest. But as I get closer to 30 (which I consider as a point of no return for some reason, as in free-diving, beyond which you can only go forward because you don't have sufficient oxygen to turn back), the anxiety piles on me to make the decision on whether I should switch field or stick with this one till retirement (which is a very vague point in future I can't see clearly). I have to constantly weigh the pros (I only get to live once as me. Will I look back and be filled with regrets in my 50s if I don't make the change right now?) and cons (family, economic factors, fear of making the "wrong" decision). There is hardly a week gone by when I don't spend some time having the two sides fight it out in my mind, with the clock ticking. 

Obviously, there is no one generic solution for that. You will have to be the one to make the call and live with the consequences. My best suggestions to you is this: Take a break from work. At least a week or two. Use this period to think about if there is a best way of compromise to partially satisfy both needs. For example, you may find new motivations to your current job and see it in new light (currently I see my job as a source of income to sponsor my trip around the world). Or you could think about how to make use of your extra time to find alternative sources of income (online business offers some good opportunity - flexible hour, relatively low financial risk). Start small, and then you can think of how to grow it into a sustainable income that can replace your full-time job and free up your time to pursue your own goals while also supporting your family financially.

Just my two cents. Obviously I am still figuring it out myself. All the best to us both 85'ers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Can you recall each of your 5(or more) bannings, Huey?
> 
> The who, the what, and the where?



Flaming In the OBD
Flaming Tetra
Flaming  Tetra
Flaming  debate section
Mocking/ spoilers Library


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Huey getting banned for being Huey.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Hiroshi(t) lol banned me for no reason once.  bitch



SMH.

All the mods aside from Para, Fitz, Kenneth, SaiST, Yakushi Kabuto and Jove seem to like asshole clones to me. 

Do you know one called Dragonus Nesha? That person appears to have a nuclear class submarine up their ass. At least from the reaction posts I've seen.

That, and they didn't like it when I utilized other Mods to make changes in their section.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> You do think there will come a time when you create a set that purely defines the Stunna persona, Tyler?
> 
> As in, like your calling card.


Maybe. I can't say I'm sure what that could be, though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> SMH.
> 
> All the mods aside from Para, Fitz, Kenneth, SaiST, Yakushi Kabuto and Jove seem to like asshole clones to me.
> 
> ...




Detctive using powers that don't belong to him.


Honestly, you've always seemed like a well connected man.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

yo, Gesy

you got somethin' brown on your nose, cuz'


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stress and anxiety about life priorities/dilemmas (ideals vs. realities, personal goal vs family responsibility, etc.).
> 
> Minus the sleep disorder part, I can relate to how you feel. I am also working in a field I didn't choose myself. I applied for it because my parents wanted me to, and the salary & benefits are quite good to be honest. But as I get closer to 30 (which I consider as a point of no return for some reason, as in free-diving, beyond which you can only go forward because you don't have sufficient oxygen to turn back), the anxiety piles on me to make the decision on whether I should switch field or stick with this one till retirement (which is a very vague point in future I can't see clearly). I have to constantly weigh the pros (I only get to live once as me. Will I look back and be filled with regrets in my 50s if I don't make the change right now?) and cons (family, economic factors, fear of making the "wrong" decision). There is hardly a week gone by when I don't spend some time having the two sides fight it out in my mind, with the clock ticking.



I knew you could relate, Bro. I know exactly what you mean. The job itself is basically a no brainer in terms of salary and benefits, and similar to yourself, family played a huge role in selecting it. Technically I am about 10-15 years or more younger than people in a similar position. And am close to MD or higher status if I ride it out a while longer, but the apathy is becoming stronger, and I don't want to get to 30 and not have had a choice to make a turn around. Biggest deciding factor from walking away is my family and the support I provide them.

The field of study I want to be in is more investigative, and science related. It would take at least 2-4 years of hard work, but I know I would have the kickass determination to get it done.



> Obviously, there is no one generic solution for that. You will have to be the one to make the call and live with the consequences. My best suggestions to you is this: Take a break from work. At least a week or two. Use this period to think about if there is a best way of compromise to partially satisfy both needs. For example, you may find new motivations to your current job and see it in new light (currently I see my job as a source of income to sponsor my trip around the world). Or you could think about how to make use of your extra time to find alternative sources of income (online business offers some good opportunity - flexible hour, relatively low financial risk). Start small, and then you can think of how to grow it into a sustainable income that can replace your full-time job and free up your time to pursue your own goals while also supporting your family financially.
> 
> My two cents. It's also a dilemma I'm working out myself. Let's fight together.



We shall indeed fight together. 

And you make a great point with the online business option. It would be fantastic to find something I can utilize to control my own financial future, on my own time, and allow me the freedom to explore further avenues of development. 

 x


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Speedy, who's that in your avatar?





Detective said:


> Jung Eun-ji, if my analysis is correct?



Detective breh, when did you change names? 

Yeah that's right, didn't think you'd like her tho.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yo, Gesy
> 
> you got somethin' brown on your nose, cuz'



yo, Stunna

you got somethin' white on your nose, cuz'



.....


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> SMH.
> 
> All the mods aside from Para, Fitz, Kenneth, SaiST, Yakushi Kabuto and Jove seem to like asshole clones to me.
> 
> ...



Hiiroshite and Nesha are the same person I'm convinced. Tried to pull a huey and name change thinking people wouldn't notice  arghhhh I really dislike her detective


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Detective breh, when did you change names?
> 
> Yeah that's right, didn't think you'd like her tho.



She was gangsta in Reply 1997.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Gesy your set stays winning.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

eh

it's 'aight


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Hiiroshite and Nesha are the same person I'm convinced. Tried to pull a huey and name change thinking people wouldn't notice  arghhhh I really dislike her detective



I think you're onto something, Vaulto. Either that, or there was some strong as fuck internet nepotism going on when both got made into Mods.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Gesy on point  

Your taste in white women proves your blackness 

#racim #dohoho


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Gesy your set stays winning.



I really like that black and white set of hers that Gesy wore recently. She looked magical.

:33


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

You forgot Boskov on that mod list Detective, he's good people :33


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Halfhearted is also good people. :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Para shouldn't be on that list -- he doesn't do anything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault.  You been keeping up with Blacklist dude?  I don't know why Redd has that African bodyguard.  He likes to do his own dirty work.  He has killed a lot of people recently!


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Doesn't take away the fact he's good people! Got your back dawg


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> eh
> 
> it's 'aight


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah

he lazy asf, but he good people


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna keeps going after me thinking he'll get a rise out of me


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Vault.  You been keeping up with Blacklist dude?  I don't know why Redd has that African bodyguard.  He likes to do his own dirty work.  He has killed a lot of people recently!



On that return episode he did go on a spree all by himself  Dembe must be haxxed as fuck then lol


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

your set lacks stylistic consistency

a bordered avi and a sig w/no border?

tacky


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Going after Para is a waste of time.  I have probably known the guy for 5 years.  Never seen him get angry.  He just laughs off all of his humiliations.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Para shouldn't be on that list -- he doesn't do anything.



_Exactly._

Para just sits back and eats popcorn while watching.

The matters usually resolve itself.

I believe I once said that we basically apply justice for ourselves, through mockery and witty putdowns.

History is written by the victors.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> your set lacks stylistic consistency
> 
> a bordered avi and a sig w/no border?
> 
> tacky



His body wasn't ready for that burn.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> On that return episode he did go on a spree all by himself  Dembe must be haxxed as fuck then lol


Redd is a businessman first a killer/assassin second.  Hard to conduct business if you have to be on your guard all the time.

That's my take anyway.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> your set lacks stylistic consistency
> 
> a bordered avi and a sig w/no border?
> 
> tacky



Queer eye for the straight poster?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> your set lacks stylistic consistency
> 
> a bordered avi and a sig w/no border?
> 
> tacky



I'm return to form stunna.

It's only a matter of time before your sets are a thing of the past.


I was actually deciding if I should add the border or not

Decided against it.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> I knew you could relate, Bro. I know exactly what you mean. The job itself is basically a no brainer in terms of salary and benefits, and similar to yourself, family played a huge role in selecting it. Technically I am about 10-15 years or more younger than people in a similar position. And am close to MD or higher status if I ride it out a while longer, but the apathy is becoming stronger, and I don't want to get to 30 and not have had a choice to make a turn around. Biggest deciding factor from walking away is my family and the support I provide them.
> 
> The field of study I want to be in is more investigative, and science related. It would take at least 2-4 years of hard work, but I know I would have the kickass determination to get it done.



My passion lies in the field of theoretical physics, but I ended up with a degree in Engineering, which is a highly practical field. They are like the exact opposite in the spectrum of science. But come to think of it, I might have romanticized the work of a theoretical physicist. I am sure I would enjoy the sleepless nights working feverishly on a solution to an arcane problem or exploring a new radical idea, but I'm not sure I could stand the administrative work or the bureucracy.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Redd is a businessman first a killer/assassin second.  Hard to conduct business if you have to be on your guard all the time.
> 
> That's my take anyway.



After how efficient he is I'm not so sure man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna has nice sets

Of bad material 

So it evens out


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm return to form stunna.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before your sets are a thing of the past.
> 
> ...



Good call. Lawrence's amazing symmetry pulls it off


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Electrical Engineering is not my passion.  But it's a living.  I spent all day today soldering capacitors onto circuit boards.  Fun!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna has nice sets
> 
> Of bad material
> 
> So it evens out


Pseudo-tier trolling



Vault said:


> Good call. Lawrence's amazing symmetry pulls it off


don't listen to Vault; he's a serial bad set wearer


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna level: Getting mad

But not getting even


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna taking shots against Chelsea, Black Adder, and Wuxia.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys are something else


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

see, now, Detective just proved that despite mastering the science of deduction, he doesn't know jack all about sets, despite currently wearing a good one.

your set can have good material and still suck


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna taking shots against Chelsea, Black Adder, and Wuxia.



The audacity right?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

and here comes Vault, proving my point


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna has nice sets
> 
> Of bad material
> 
> So it evens out



Maybe its just me, but there seems to be a common trend/pattern to Stunna's sets.

Disney
Elementary
Miyazaki
Doctor Who
Sherlock
Whatever show is currently popular
Princesses


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective spent three days repping everyone on this board with various Stunna images.  Now that shit was funny.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Maybe its just me, but there seems to be a common trend/pattern to Stunna's sets.
> 
> Disney
> Elementary
> ...


1) you left out quite a few

2) Princesses would go into Disney, would it not?

3) "whatever show is currently popular" is a dumb one


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective spent three days repping everyone on this board with various Stunna images.  Now that shit was funny.



  

I was waiting for your response.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna i literally take like 2 mins with my sets

You're not gonna get me rustled over that topic 

Except from my recently retired Manning set, for different reasons


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Electrical Engineering is not my passion.  But it's a living.  I spent all day today soldering capacitors onto circuit boards.  Fun!



My work requires me to look at printed circuit board layouts and schematics all days. Thrilling!


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective you forgot Avatar. That gets decent rotation


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

hey, it's good to be comfortable in what you wear

do you


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

I miss the good old days when Stunna wore nothing but Fate/Zero sets.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

I also look at schematics.  Usually to determine where we are losing the amperage.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha trying really hard to claim his most boring title  I don't think Rukia was trying to win it off you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 1) you left out quite a few *-* *It's based on frequency of usage. There are certain sets that even I cannot remember because you wore them for 0.0000000001 seconds before changing again.*
> 
> 2) Princesses would go into Disney, would it not? *- We all remember your Princess Diana phase, Stunna.*
> 
> 3) "whatever show is currently popular" is a dumb one *- And yet, you follow the script to a T.*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna had a KLK ava, Nonon I think.

Putting that under 'whatever show is currently popular' coz


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> your set can have good material and still suck



True. I always appreciate the aesthetic value of your set, even though I am not a fan of the source.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna occasionally hits gold with his sets; and he wins my approval in the process.  Those successes however are fleeting as he abandons the great sets hours after displaying them.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective you forgot Avatar. That gets decent rotation



I purposely left out that abomination of a show. At least the second series. Also, falls under the whatever is popular for unknown reasons category.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I also look at schematics.  Usually to determine where we are losing the amperage.



Schematics are the easy part. I can usually take care of those in a couple of hours. Layout is the nightmare. Tens of thousands of components. Hundreds of design rules.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha really pushing now :ho


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a shame.  I liked the first Avatar series.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Hold on guys

brainwave

lets all agree

one day in a week

stunna wears a set we all agree on

he has to wear it for 24 hours

give him quality we can all remember


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunnas best sets tend to strangely be around the shortest


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yasha trying really hard to claim his most boring title  I don't think Rukia was trying to win it off you.



Enjoy the next 40 years doing bookkeeping you pleb.

(Although I probably would have liked that, because I love numbers)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha.  You could quit, move to the US, and work at In N Out like Para.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna occasionally hits gold with his sets; and he wins my approval in the process.  Those successes however are fleeting as he abandons the great sets hours after displaying them.


Like what. Fan favorites always get priority in the reuse cycle. :33



Detective said:


> I purposely left out that abomination of a show. At least the second series. Also, falls under the whatever is popular for unknown reasons category.


Detective confirmed for crap taste in television.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunnas best sets tend to strangely be around the shortest



Gone in 60 seconds or less.

:niccage


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

This made me laugh. I dunno if I should feel bad or not but damn.....


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha rustled  

Nah brah I ain't accounting :ho


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunnas best sets tend to strangely be around the shortest


like what, like what?


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Like what. Fan favorites always get priority in the reuse cycle. :33



Remember that True Detective pic I repped you and everyone else here with? You should definitely wear that for a day.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  You could quit, move to the US, and work at In N Out like Para.



Wow, I didn't know that.

Sorry, Para. We shouldn't complain about our jobs in front of you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Speedy, check your UserCP.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't get repped with a TD pic


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna surely you have a cloud folder, you have worn some really good sets but like everyone says, they don't last.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I keep my sets, yes.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

We shall call it Stunna Saturdays 

Actually whats your favourite day stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

btw, 80% of my sets are good.

but which ones specifically


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna surely you have a cloud folder, you have worn some really good sets but like everyone says, they don't last.



And it's usually switched for a set of poorer qaulity


SMH


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Speedy, check your UserCP.



Shit 

If Stunna wears that as a set for the day

He will have all my respect


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yasha rustled
> 
> Nah brah I ain't accounting :ho



Not racist or anything, but I have never met a black man who is good at numbers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Kill la Kill or Moriarty for starters.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Stop saying that my good sets are short lived and tell me which ones you guys mean


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2014)

*Dredd* - 8/10

I tried watching this when it first came out but I didn't like it for some reason. Decided to give it another chance. That was a good choice.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

No-one does Ryu without my permission tho

NO-ONE


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not currently employed Yasha 

Rukia just mad as fuck that even if I did work at In n Out I'd still be better than cold as fuck Oklahoma


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Not racist or anything, but I have never met a black man who is good at numbers.



My brother's black and he's a math prodigy, Always called him a human calculator, and he's studying to be an accountant.

You two should meet sometime


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Stop saying that my good sets are short lived and tell me which ones you guys mean



1. Cowboy Bebop set.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I didn't get repped with a TD pic









It was as worthy as a rep, if you had testosterone in your veins that fateful day.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Not racist or anything, but I have never met a black man who is good at numbers.



Well you finally met one. Hi how are you doing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Stop saying that my good sets are short lived and tell me which ones you guys mean



We don't keep logs!


Let's start with this one and take notes on the next three you switch to tomorrow.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Stop saying that my good sets are short lived and tell me which ones you guys mean



This is like your worst set in recent memories


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

oh yeah

that one


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> This is like your worst set in recent memories


bad opinion


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> This is like your worst set in recent memories



Let me guess, the colour of the dress and the people opening the doors were to your level of expectations, but everything else was a blasphemy?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Can I google+ you, stunna :33

(Detective, he still doesn't know yet  )


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> My brother's black and he's a math prodigy, Always called him a human calculator, and he's studying to be an accountant.
> 
> You two should meet sometime



A waste to be an accountant if he's a prodigy. Why not be a mathematician?

Pure mathematicians are fascinating people. I am sure Para knows a few in his workplace.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Are there black people where you even live Yasha  I've met lots of blacks who were very good at math (and the hard sciences


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Let me guess, the colour of the dress and the people opening the doors were to your level of expectations, but everything else was a blasphemy?



The chick is the wrong color.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Not enough Eva sets in this thread.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha fascinating? ck 

You steal popcorn dawg


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> oh yeah
> 
> that one



The CB one destroys this and all your disney sets

real talk


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I've met lots of blacks who were very good at math (and the hard sciences



Para, NGL man, there is just something off with the way you phrased the latter portion of your sentence.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The chick is the wrong color.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad I convinced gesy to watch the Cowboy Bebop movie.  I'm such a bro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> A waste to be an accountant if he's a prodigy. Why not be a mathematician?
> 
> Pure mathematicians are fascinating people. I am sure Para knows a few in his workplace.



Keep telling him that's a shit idea and he should go for engineering. it opens a branch to the best careers in the states without being too stressful.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> The CB one destroys this and all your disney sets
> 
> real talk


That was a great set.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Para be saying black man be promoting sex ed in biology


all 12 inches deep son


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault, don't watch EoE alone

let's watch it in Film Club


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Well you finally met one. Hi how are you doing?



Show me what you can do. 




Parallax said:


> Are there black people where you even live Yasha  I've met lots of blacks who were very good at math (and the hard sciences



Good point. I probably had met less than a handful in 29 years.




Vault said:


> Yasha fascinating? ck
> 
> You steal popcorn dawg



I merely shared the calories.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

lol, Para.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm up for that. I was planning on watching it with Durden but the more the merrier.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Yasha I hate maths

As Para would say, into the 'hard science'


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Keep telling him that's a shit idea and he should go for engineering. it opens a branch to the best careers in the states without being too stressful.



Or statistics/actuarial science. That's where good money is.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault can't even count his beer. Always drink a bottle too many.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Vault can't even count his beer. Always drink a bottle too many.



Oh shit. 

Shots fired.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Or statistics/actuarial science. That's where good money is.



Any other fields of interest where the money is rather above average, but doesn't take 928928928 years to achieve the qualifications?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh shit 

Para, you got the link to the draft

totally forgot about it


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know what you mean man, Physics is a known rapist.



Angle of entry, indeed.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Vault can't even count his beer. Always drink a bottle too many.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Angle of entry, indeed.



serial killers surely?

Multiple ways of killing the theory of gravity

and dark matter


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Physics is the "purest" form of science. Chemistry is derived from physics, and biology is derived from chemistry.




Detective said:


> Any other fields of interest where the money is rather above average, but doesn't take 928928928 years to achieve the qualifications?



Economics.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I was gonna wear the Spike set, Speedy...

but I can't find the sig


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Physics is also boring as fuck, real talk

loved it as a kid and still do to some degree but the excess maths sometimes kills it


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Physics is also boring as fuck, real talk
> 
> loved it as a kid and still do to some degree but the excess maths sometimes kills it



Read Richard Feynman's lectures. The old man explained physics in such clarity and simplicity it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Let me guess, the colour of the dress and the people opening the doors were to your level of expectations, but everything else was a blasphemy?



What's blasphemy is that poor dress being worn by her. And those "people" should only be opening doors for my people.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Physics is a dead subject, the amount of support it has on the university level has really fallen.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Biology has taken over.

Especially Genetics, big interest of mine.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Biology has taken over.
> 
> Especially Genetics, big interest of mine.



I like Genetics too but only the pure kind.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

chemistry is pretty cool,Not a fan of the mathematics behind it,but i've always enjoyed mixing chemicals to form something new.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2014)

Masterrace, how do you feel about the eventual demise of the Caucasian population of the world? Statistics strongly indicate that eventually, they will mix/blend in with the rising ethnic population.

Hell, 2/3 of the world's people are Asian/South Asian.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Physics is a dead subject, the amount of support it has on the university level has really fallen.



Not dead. But modern physics require super-advanced math to access and ultra-expensive experimental tools such as particle collider to verify the theories (if they are verifiable at all).




Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Biology has taken over.
> 
> Especially Genetics, big interest of mine.



Genetics is my favourite biological branch, followed by evolution.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Darwinian evolution and Mendelian Genetics are the true fathers man

No worries detective, Masterrace gonna clone himself

keeping that white pseudo gene alive


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha just mad he can't hold his booze.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Darwinian evolution seems so self-explanatory in retrospect it's surprising it took humans so long to understand/discover it. Even more ludicrous is that it's still being disputed by religious groups.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Masterrace, how do you feel about the eventual demise of the Caucasian population of the world? Statistics strongly indicate that eventually, they will mix/blend in with the rising ethnic population.
> 
> Hell, 2/3 of the world's people are Asian/South Asian.



Out of the three major races Caucasian would be the largest group occupying about 4/7 billion humans.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Species cannot stay static without evolution from a common ancestor to a present form.

Films always kill science, but GATTACA and Sixth Day give it a go.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

The whole world will never be mixed. There will always be more people who procreate within their race. Even if you try to take part of the mixing, there's no guaranteed that your succeeding generation will continue it. Whatever they identify themselves as and where they live will be a major factor


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

science and math talk


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> Masterrace, how do you feel about the eventual demise of the Caucasian population of the world? Statistics strongly indicate that eventually, they will mix/blend in with the rising ethnic population.
> 
> Hell, 2/3 of the world's people are Asian/South Asian.



Overpopulation is the mother of all problems - energy crisis, starvation, deforestation, pollution, animal extinction, global warming, crime, war.

Sometimes, I wonder if a deadly global outbreak of pandemic disease is really an undesirable thing, or it's a necessary evil, a nature's way of restoring the balance so to speak, for the sake of long term sustainability.

I should probably keep dangerous thought like this to myself.




Stunna said:


> science and math talk



Hard science


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> science and math talk



I used to be beast at science, then they introduced numbers and formulas...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Masterrace scared as fucked at how mixed races are gonna wipe out the white man


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah. I miss studying animals and dinosaurs and stuff.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> science and math talk



Their is no topic that is off-topic in the Rate the Movie thread


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

you mean black out para


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunna,  now that's a great set.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, Vault.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

You'd be surprised how people think like you Yasha

after all, humans are just a disease....

[YOUTUBE]aAGXSEZ1xWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

I fumbled that speedy, but fixed it. Good looking out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Yasha's ruthless


Aren't we just going to make Mars, Earth 2?


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Para work your magic and accelerate Luc's freedom

I ask you this as a brother in arms


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Masterrace scared as fucked at how mixed races are gonna white out the white man



Neither of my post regarding the topic shows any indication I'm scared. If anything, I trust that my fellow man to keep our genetics clean. As a half man myself, I can choose to kill off one half for generation to come.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna,  now that's a great set.



I suggested this was one of his best ones he should go back to.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I had to use a different sig, but I prefer this one anyway.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, this is my favorite set of yours.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha's ruthless
> 
> 
> Aren't we just going to make Mars, Earth 2?



[YOUTUBE]WFMLGEHdIjE[/YOUTUBE]

fuck the remake


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Masterrace forgetting the white man cant turn down his conquering gene and get with minority women, thus inadvertently wiping out his own race 

Probably not Fang, once a ruling has been cast I usualky cant do much about it save for maybe if it was in my section


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Para too lazy to help Luca smh


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

How long is Luca B& for?


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Probably not Fang, once a ruling has been cast I usualky cant do much about it save for maybe if it was in my section



You disappoint me more  often then George Lucas had in 2002.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

The Plaza ruling and plaza mods are out of my control 

With my sections at least i can talk with Jove

But that section, i ain't got no pull there


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha's ruthless
> 
> 
> Aren't we just going to make Mars, Earth 2?



Terraforming (making Mars habitable for life) alone will take thousands of years. Many natural resources won't last that long.

It's the only logical solution if you think about it. For example, if the rabbits you raise multiply like crazy and you can't afford to keep them, what do you do? You either give them away or kill them. Replace rabbits with humans and your house with Earth, that eliminates the first option in the foreseeable future, leaving us with one solution. The question is of course should we pursue it actively (aka genocide) or passively (wait till the nature "cleanse" itself)?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 3, 2014)

Para will spin any yarn to get out of work.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

At least, at least for the love of God delete that awful excuse for a Chatterbox successor. Delete the Outlet.

Please.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Jove confirming Para's laziness lmao


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Jove

Free Luc


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> With my sections at least i can talk with Jove



Why they modded you in the first place? xD


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

How long is he out for anyway?


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2014)

Last time Luc was banned for 6 months, its going to be that or a year length one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

Para shared his weed


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a month, at the moment.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Hey Jove
> 
> Free Luc






Luc's gone for a month, as it stands now.


I fear that this Bioness vs. OBD battle is a Wars of Religion/French Revolution type scenario where no household is safe. No one knows I'm a mod, so I might be able to sneak out the back gate before my head ends up on a pike.


Bio's Outlet officially ends the 28th, I believe.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Fuck sake, this month is crucial he has to be here .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2014)

I wanna slap the mess out of this Kyary girl


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2014)

Jove can't you just section ban him from there instead? Bioness getting power hungry, oh no, not another one


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2014)

Para, how many usernotes I have and can you PM/VM them to me?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 3, 2014)

Luc was definitely picking a fight with him. That may be talked down. Why is this month crucial?


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Para, how many usernotes I have and can you PM/VM them to me?



I want to know this too.
I try to stay clean and only act up whenever I'm bored. I've only been banned once for accidentally spoiling, so I imagine it won't be much.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

It's football related


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I fear that this Bioness vs. OBD battle is a Wars of Religion/French Revolution type scenario where no household is safe. No one knows I'm a mod, so I might be able to sneak out the back gate before my head ends up on a pike.
> 
> 
> Bio's Outlet officially ends the 28th, I believe.



Its not. He's a deplorable poster with very "weird" standards, he's gay yet he supports eugenics and racial purgues of the "mentally ill" and the "unneeded" like Grandmaster Kane of old. He's established pretty much a complete pariah status in both the OBD and Blender, and thinks he's special as result of winning that contest or whatever.

Its just pure hatred for him.

Nothing more, nothing less. The fact that Lucaniel can constantly pick him apart for this is really fuel for the fire given his history in the OBD.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> It's football related



I only watch Eredivisie. 



We're debating ways to best mollify this whole thing. It's pretty clear that self-regulation isn't gonna work.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think it would be ridiculous if we can get Luc grounded to just this section and the sports thread 

about the user notes, fuck off I ain't sharing shit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

>requesting Para do something


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I don't think it would be ridiculous if we can get Luc grounded to just this section and the sports thread
> 
> about the user notes, fuck off I ain't sharing shit



How many notes are there?



Fang said:


> Its not. He's a deplorable poster with very "weird" standards, he's gay yet he supports eugenics and racial purgues of the "mentally ill" and the "unneeded" like Grandmaster Kane of old. He's established pretty much a complete pariah status in both the OBD and Blender, and thinks he's special as result of winning that contest or whatever.
> 
> Its just pure hatred for him.
> 
> Nothing more, nothing less. The fact that Lucaniel can constantly pick him apart for this is really fuel for the fire given his history in the OBD.



Bioness is a great poster


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

has anyone reviewed a single movie in this thread lol


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I only watch Eredivisie.
> 
> 
> 
> We're debating ways to best mollify this whole thing. It's pretty clear that self-regulation isn't gonna work.



You love everything Dutch don't you? 

I feel he was given too much power. If he could just section ban from his corner, fine. But a forum wide ban seems harsh  but what do I know.


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Bioness is a great poster



You havin' a giggle m8?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

Para, I know you are busy with the In N Out and all, but if you would be so kind as to take a few seconds to do me the favour.

I think I had some notes left by QuoNina and Sho. I miss them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Masterrace's opinions can't be trusted. He thinks it's cool to call people ^ (use bro).


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

man for that In N Out insult

no :|


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

Fine. I will just die not knowing. =/


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Para do me the favour dawg, I expect the PM when I wake up


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyway, almost finished with Backadder the 4th.

Last episode: "Goodbye"

I don't think I'm ready to finish it yet...


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2014)

Fang said:


> You havin' a giggle m8?


I didn't even know he supported eugenics & racial purges. That just made him a greater person than he already is.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

The good thing about Blackadder is the sheer replay value. Never get bored of it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

I want a PM, too


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

There's a movie too isn't there?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Unfortunately no even though Rowan is still keen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> You love everything Dutch don't you?
> 
> I feel he was given too much power. If he could just section ban from his corner, fine. But a forum wide ban seems harsh  but what do I know.




Yes, I do. Though I've watched more EPL because NBC's coverage has been brilliant. It's hard for me to find the time to find other leagues. When ESPN3 was in it's prime in 2011-2012, they had Eredivisie, La Liga, Bundesliga, Serie A, EPL... it was glorious. Now its a scattered mess...


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Unfortunately no even though Rowan is still keen.



Was it a TV special or something? Where he time travels to like Waterloo and accidentally kills the main Brit General?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Psv fan aren't you?  you seem like one haha here it's always the EPL and La liga however Serie A.is starting to get more coverage.

So did you watch how we styled on City today?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Not once I have seen this support to free a regular here.



Fuck you all


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Fang said:


> Was it a TV special or something? Where he time travels to like Waterloo and accidentally kills the main Brit General?



Yes it had a few TV specials. About 3 or 4 I'm not sure however one of those was an original pilot episode. There are some differences to what eventually became.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Last time Willy banned me for personal reason Jove did not section banned me instead just reduce my month to two weeks. 

But Mods proving once again being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a choice.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally took my Kawasaki Ninja home 

It will be awhile till i can put it on the streets since it's an import, The license plate and registration will take 2 months to get made.

But my neighborhood is huge i can ride around here at least.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 4, 2014)

Watched Kick-Ass 2 earlier. It was ok. Nothing to write home about, but a good movie to kill time with.

Very bloody though. Also the effects of the sick stick, while humorous, was wildly unnecessary and not for the faint of stomach.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Enjoy the next 40 years doing bookkeeping you pleb.






But really It's not something that i'd like doing either, despite the major i'm taking


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Yes, I do. Though I've watched more EPL because NBC's coverage has been brilliant. It's hard for me to find the time to find other leagues. When ESPN3 was in it's prime in 2011-2012, they had Eredivisie, La Liga, Bundesliga, Serie A, EPL... it was glorious. Now its a scattered mess...



yea wtf ESPN and Fox Sports dropping EPL is a major joke 

And i would trade Eredivisie for France's Ligue 1 to be honest

And i wouldn't mind coverage of Bundesliga tbh just because of the sheer quality of their HD channel (I've already got it locally)

Well i stillat least  get my Grand Slam fill


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> has anyone reviewed a single movie in this thread lol



I reviewed Filth 

Check it out. It features McAvoy's career-best turn.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Overpopulation is the mother of all problems - energy crisis, starvation, deforestation, pollution, animal extinction, global warming, crime, war.
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder if a deadly global outbreak of pandemic disease is really an undesirable thing, or it's a necessary evil, a nature's way of restoring the balance so to speak, for the sake of long term sustainability.
> 
> I should probably keep dangerous thought like this to myself.



Yasha morphing into the lite version of Rust


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> But really It's not something that i'd like doing either, despite the major i'm taking



I was rustling Vaulto. I know accounting is more than bookkeeping. 

I wouldn't mind doing bookkeeping for a living though. I often play with numbers inside my head. It's fun.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2014)

Luc out for this crucial month smh


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I reviewed Filth
> 
> Check it out. It features McAvoy's career-best turn.



I reviewed Ratatouille just recently IIRC.


What happened to Luc?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I was rustling Vaulto. I know accounting is more than bookkeeping.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing bookkeeping for a living though. I often play with numbers inside my head. It's fun.



You've got the right stuff for that Yasha. Accounting is probably the one major where you indispensably have got to have the bent for. The talent for that usually comes naturally. If you think you can scrape by simply by hardwork you're fucked. 

I make basic calculations pretty fast. I often showed that off in high school. In fact the biggest reason i got into accounting was because of my parents' obsession with that. They even tried to make sure i got to the best university in the country for the major no matter what, even by bribery (And i did).


----------



## Slice (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> has anyone reviewed a single movie in this thread lol



Cyphon reviewed Rattatouile
Tyler reviewed Filth
Jena Reviewed Dredd
Huey reviewed School of Rock


I am spoilertagging the following because of the wall of text (and also because it gets a bit personal)

Detective - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly that sounds like a light depression to me (these come in various forms). A good friend of mine is a psychologist so i hear about stuff like that quite often. Usually it fixes itself but getting some help may be a good idea. Best case scenario is when you know someone that works in that field but even when not,  no shame in talking to someone professional. She always tells me that a lot more people should speak to a professional but most dont because they think psychologists are only for freaks and weirdos.
Also its preferable to a "normal" doctor that probably will only tell you to take it easy and get some pills for it.



Yasha & Detective - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know the problems you are talking about regarding job choices very well.
While i dont have  to support family there are now other problems coming up.

I was trained (is that the correct term?) to be a lab assistant (specialized in physics) in a big company that then proceeded to not hire me. Working in a small factory now where i was hired as lab assistant but a lot of  staff changes ended up with me taking care of a lot of  production scheduling and supervisor duties.

Now business is bad. Like real bad. And we are currently fighting to keep the company alive because of that. Doesnt help that a new competitor has shown up that somehow manages to undercut everyones (product) prices.

So if this firm goes down there are three problems:
- I was trained as a lab assistant but have little working experience in that field because i have worked in administration so long. So who will hire a lab assistant like that?
- I was not officially tranied for administration - so why pick me above someone that actually was
- I have passed the "break point" of 30+ years already so switching field of work in general is basically impossible






EDIT - That sounded _way_ more negative than expected.  I am the kind of guy who tends to solve problems the moment they arrive so all of this is a "worst case scenario". No reason to not have fun anymore.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Cyphon reviewed Rattatouile
> Tyler reviewed Filth
> Jena Reviewed Dredd
> Huey reviewed School of Rock
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



(check the bold part) Tell me about it. Unlike in America, in here (or in every other country probably) when you consult a professional people consider you sick. In there they think you're getting better. I've been thinking to try to get treatment for my OCD to no luck. The level of care and attention to that is surprisingly very low especially given the usually huge amount of stress in Third-World countries. The range of services in the psychological field in the country is also very limited. 

I could live with that in the end but that wasn't with a fair amount of struggle. And i sure as hell know not a lot of people are as lucky as i am.

Detective good luck man


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh yeah. Forgot those four reviews.


----------



## Slice (Feb 4, 2014)

Wait a second. Am i reading this correctly: Luc got a FORUM WIDE ban because Bioness used the powers that are supposed to be IN HIS SECTION only?


Free Luc.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you imagine?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

Who is Luc?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

/Rukia**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

Suzuku said:


>


That sort of reminds me of Tetra.  Tetra would call 7-8 different people the worst people on the board within like a 24 hour window.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Calling people autistic as a mockery is stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know if retarded is much better.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukia in fine form today.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

O yea i forgot retardation was a condition 

EDIT : i edited it out of respect, sorry for the offended


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

At least you didn't delete.  

/Pseudo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

A lot of you guys are probably worried about Para after what happened to Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Allow me to put your minds at ease.  Para is definitely a stoner.  No doubt about it.  But he follows the no nose, no needles philosophy.  No ace of spades baggies in his pantry.  He's gonna make it.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Cyphon reviewed Rattatouile
> Tyler reviewed Filth
> Jena Reviewed Dredd
> Huey reviewed School of Rock



I reviewed Tokyo Story. :33

Alright. I _ranted_ about it.




> Yasha & Detective -
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Few jobs are secure right now. Even Japanese companies are laying off people. It shows how bad the economy is and worse is yet to come. But no point worrying about things before they happen. One step at a time. There is always a way.




TylerDurden said:


> You've got the right stuff for that Yasha. Accounting is probably the one major where you indispensably have got to have the bent for. The talent for that usually comes naturally. If you think you can scrape by simply by hardwork you're fucked.
> 
> I make basic calculations pretty fast. I often showed that off in high school. In fact the biggest reason i got into accounting was because of my parents' obsession with that. They even tried to make sure i got to the best university in the country for the major no matter what, even by bribery (And i did).



You need to have number sense and a penchant for arithmetics.




Rukia said:


> That sort of reminds me of Tetra.  Tetra would call 7-8 different people the worst people on the board within like a 24 hour window.



I thought I was special.


----------



## Slice (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> But no point worrying about things before they happen. One step at a time. There is always a way.



Thats some 2014 Enno level words!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2014)

Is Rukia high again?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukia just killed Para in the paint.  R.I.P


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukia said:


> A lot of you guys are probably worried about Para after what happened to Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Allow me to put your minds at ease.  Para is definitely a stoner.  No doubt about it.  But he follows the no nose, no needles philosophy.  No ace of spades baggies in his pantry.  He's gonna make it.



Can't believe Stunna once said Para was going to jail in three years for that. Pretty out-of-line for a friend if you ask me


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> O yea i forgot retardation was a condition
> 
> EDIT : i edited it out of respect, sorry for the offended



Don't worry, retards wouldn't know to be offended anyway.




Kidding 


Para just needs to make sure he doesn't end up with that laced shit.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I reviewed Tokyo Story. :33
> 
> Alright. I _ranted_ about it.
> 
> ...



Yea especially in later subjects like Cost Accounting or Advanced Financial Accounting. You also gotta have a good memory to remember the accounts when making Journals.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2014)

Is anyone else randomly getting stat dealtime links off specific text on here? Like for example someone writes Luthor and it links to this stat dealtime site.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Can't believe Stunna once said Para was going to jail in three years for that. Pretty out-of-line for a friend if you ask me


Stunna told me that I'm going to hell.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Is anyone else randomly getting stat dealtime links off specific text on here? Like for example someone writes Luthor and it links to this stat dealtime site.



Happens on my phone a lot. And welcome back 007 :33


----------



## Shivers (Feb 4, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Is anyone else randomly getting stat dealtime links off specific text on here? Like for example someone writes Luthor and it links to this stat dealtime site.


If it's viglink doing it, then you can opt out.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Happens on my phone a lot. And welcome back 007 :33


Thanks, I got seriously addicted to Hearthstone 


Shivers said:


> If it's viglink doing it, then you can opt out.


Hmm one of the links is viglink, I'll try that link because my virus scans and malwarebytes scan came back with 0 shit found.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> At least you didn't delete.
> 
> /Pseudo



I like Pseudo's trolling schtick.

Para's also so impressed he claimed he got more laugh out of him than Rukia's.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna told me that I'm going to hell.



Just hit him with this Rukia

"Therefore you have no excuse, O man, every one of you who judges. For in passing judgment on another you condemn yourself, because you, the judge, practice the very same things."


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukia said:


> A lot of you guys are probably worried about Para after what happened to Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Allow me to put your minds at ease.  Para is definitely a stoner.  No doubt about it.  But he follows the no nose, no needles philosophy.  No ace of spades baggies in his pantry.  He's gonna make it.



This post I liked :33

But yeah i don't fuck with any of that stuff under any circumstance, only herbal for me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

I just believe they are better ways to kill yourself than being caught with a needle in your arm. Because I do believe the people who indulge in the hard drugs border the same symptoms as a suicidal person.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> This post I liked :33
> 
> But yeah i don't fuck with any of that stuff under any circumstance, only herbal for me



Fixed for cool accuracy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]GEkVNUqVPp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2014)

someone drop down locked up remix

akon and styles p

old shit be fly son


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Pleb taste Speedy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Matoi is so funny when using ebonics

This does bring to question what tracks Para tend to get high to.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

I like how my recreational drug use has reached parody level


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Pleb taste Speedy



dis woz on the playlist way back when

erry' day

granted i liked ghostface and the clan more

OH SHIT GRAVEL PIT


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2014)

*Justice League War* 6/10
There are things that are great about it (Wonder Woman for example, coolest and funniest character in the movie) but I'd call this one of the weaker animated DC movies. A lot of my issues come from it being a New 52 story, everything else is really good but all those New 52 elements like Superman's attitude, Cyborg being a founding member of the Justice League and the forced Superman/Wonder Woman romance really drag the movie down for me.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/YOUTUBE]



gesy 

O yeaa fuck i think durant got ridiculed yesterday by the convo 

don't worry gesy i ain't hating


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

No one ridiculed him Tyler


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2014)

So I _finally_ have a full day off and I was going to go see Her. Got all excited.

Aaaaand....it's not playing at any of the theaters near here. Closest theater it's playing at is 30 minutes away.

So now I have to make a choice: go see Wolf of Wall Street (which I'm not really that interested in seeing) at the theater 10 minutes away (that also has $5 tuesday movies) or drive out to the city and shell out extra money to see a movie that I _really_ wanted to see.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

With wolf's length it's going to completely negate the distance. Go see Her.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought i heard someone bring up durant's crying doe 


yesterday


----------



## Slice (Feb 4, 2014)

Gaiash said:


> *Justice League War* 6/10
> There are things that are great about it (Wonder Woman for example, coolest and funniest character in the movie) but I'd call this one of the weaker animated DC movies. A lot of my issues come from it being a New 52 story, everything else is really good but all those New 52 elements like Superman's attitude, Cyborg being a founding member of the Justice League and the forced Superman/Wonder Woman romance really drag the movie down for me.



Worst thing was the lack of Aquaman.


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> With wolf's length it's going to completely negate the distance. Go see Her.



I just looked it up. 3 hours?? Yeah, no.

I also have no interest in seeing that movie, I think it looks boring as shit from the trailer and it's not the kind of movie I like. People have been praising it though so I thought I'd give it a chance since Her requires a drive + significantly more money. Grrrr. 

I was waiting to watch Her in theaters because it looks like it has good visuals, but I might cave and just watch it online and try to see something else today. Local theater has discounted tuesdays, meaning that I'd be paying $5/ticket versus $16/ticket at Hipster Multiplex.

And looking at the list of movies...I'm realizing that I've somehow already seen everything I wanted to see even though I haven't been to the theater in like 2 months. What even.

EDIT: Also local theater is not showing Dallas Buyer's Club


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Your local theater sounds turrible Jena


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Your local theater sounds turrible Jena



It's nice because they have the discounted Tuesdays and those rad super-comfy reclining chairs, but they typically don't show _any_ indie-ish movies. They've also refused to show some "controversial" movies over the years, but they've loosened up recently. 

But they require you to choose your seat now when you buy tickets, which I think is stupid as shit. This isn't the fucking opera, let me sit wherever I please and change seats if I get stuck behind a giraffe or a hippo.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

of course you've got to choose your seat when you buy the ticket 

ain't that the system 

what you say makes us theatres seem fun doe


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2014)

It's the only movie theater where I have to choose a seat before you go in 

Usually you just go in and sit wherever. I think they instituted the rule to cut down on people sneaking in. I remember from my wild youth that this theater is easy as shit to sneak into since they don't take tickets if you go in the back or side entrances.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Assigned seating in movie theaters sounds like a good idea on paper but Jenas right, shit sucks


----------



## Slice (Feb 4, 2014)

I remember there being a cinema here that didn't have assigned seats. They changed that about 7 or 8 years ago when they modernized their building.
I can only imagine the chaos when you are a group of like 6 people and need to find free seats.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Assigned seats always have its own share of inconveniences and i've had troubles with it but i usually can brush it off or make do with the compromise, because i never thought there was any other way.

Jena broadened my horizon a bit.


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2014)

> IN WHICH I WRITE A VERY LONG POST ABOUT WHY MIYAZAKI IS NOT WRONG AND I APPARENTLY CAN’T INSERT A READ MORE BREAK SO SUCK IT IN THAT REGARD TOO, I GUESS
> 
> tl;dr:
> 
> ...



A++ tumblr rant

(and this is somewhat related to the KLK costume discussion yesterday)


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Daaaayyyyuuuuum 

Talk about going hard in the fucking paint 

That rant is the equivalent of that one time Shaq dunked on a team


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

yea with Space Dandy bombing in ratings it's kinda obvious this otaku shit has turned into a cancer


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2014)

hopefully can watch Her this week



TylerDurden said:


> I thought i heard someone bring up durant's crying doe
> 
> 
> yesterday



I brought up when his momma consoled him and the commentator went "smh"

don't remember him crying though


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Hmm one of the links is viglink, I'll try that link because my virus scans and malwarebytes scan came back with 0 shit found.



Get NoScript for Firefox, 007. You can set custom filters to make sure what you're allowing in your browser is clean. I didn't know the name of the script until the post stating vigilink. Instead of using that possibly very unsafe opt-out link, I just searched for vigilink in my NoScript add-on, and banned it.

Like magic, the words with the links within them disappeared.

I'm gonna randomly post some, just to test this.

Batman

Samsung

Ipad

Amazon


.... yep, it worked. Success!


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

*Shrek*

I was never as into this as everyone else but I decided to give it another go. It is certainly fun and has some interesting concepts and uses of established characters but I never can fully immerse myself in the story. The humor is hit or miss with Donkey being the funniest albeit slightly overbearing at times. The voice acting was well done but I can't decide if I like Murphy better (who was a perfect choice for Donkey) or John Lithgow as Lord Farquaad. The music choices were also hit or miss. I do like that this movie wasn't afraid to aim at a more adult audience. Good bit of cussing, bird killing and baby bird cooking, waterboarding etc...In any case, I like it but think it is somewhat overrated. I believe I like 2 better and that is another I will be watching at some point.

3.5/5


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Jena said:


> EDIT: Also local theater is not showing Dallas Buyer's Club



Jena,

Do you want me to hook you up with some quality Her and DBC links?

Let me know.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2014)

Para you read the last volume?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> of course you've got to choose your seat when you buy the ticket
> 
> ain't that the system
> 
> what you say makes us theatres seem fun doe



In the United States most theaters you just walk in and sit where you want. You do not reserve a seat.

But certain theaters are changing that. I think AMC theaters might be doing it across the board, not sure though. I know one of my movie theaters near me now require you to pick where you will sit when you purchase your ticket.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

Also, I think most sensible people would agree with the Otaku rant from Miyuzaki and the blogger. I doubt the anime industry will ever properly recover.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

Jena said:


> So I _finally_ have a full day off and I was going to go see Her. Got all excited.
> 
> Aaaaand....it's not playing at any of the theaters near here. Closest theater it's playing at is 30 minutes away.
> 
> So now I have to make a choice: go see Wolf of Wall Street (which I'm not really that interested in seeing) at the theater 10 minutes away (that also has $5 tuesday movies) or drive out to the city and shell out extra money to see a movie that I _really_ wanted to see.



Tell me about it. I drove an hour to see Her because the small theatre in my town hates good movies. It was worth the time and money though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Did someone say Otaku?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Huey, VBD just blocked the shit out of you in the KT Draft thread man.

No matter your feelings on the cockblocking, you have to admit it was an impressive show of defensive capability and timing.

Holy shit, VBD.

He was like:



Amazing.

KT Draft and the league will be amazing. Rivalries and grudges already being formed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Why are you implying I will be drafted? I already saw the trolling downfield pass against myself long ago.


If I was a captain I would have set up one of the most ignorant team imaginable.


We would be section banned within the week.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Tell me about it. I drove an hour to see Her because the small theatre in my town hates good movies. It was worth the time and money though.



Yasha thinks driving an hour is a struggle 

The first time i watched Gravity i drove 3,5 hours  to reach one of the only two IMAX theatres in the country.


I rode on a bike to the next time i saw it, it's not like it did me any good anyway


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a struggle when the traffic is heavy. The theatre is on a small island (Penang) where it's usually congested on weekends. The upside is it's inside a shopping mall with a decent bookstore which I could visit after the movies.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

You have no idea what a traffic nightmare Jakarta is

Place feels like a mini Beijing, not to mention the pollution

Even worse my Sedan is one greedy piece of metal in fuel consumption, i remember having to spend extra 30-40 Dollars on fuel 

The great thing about bookstores at the centre of the city is they sell international books, and as i usually can't buy them online it feels like a godsend

Most of the time I was too broke to buy any though


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha, does your country get the Gravity's IMAX re-release treatment?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't think so. The only IMAX theatres are in KL and I don't see it played there anymore.

Most South East Asian countries have terrible traffic except Singapore.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Why are you implying I will be drafted? I already saw the trolling downfield pass against myself long ago.



I'm sure someone will select you, Huey. I just don't know who.

Chin up, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Did someone say Otaku?


I like Vault.  I really do.  Anyone that has seen the two of us interact can attest to that.  We get along really well.

But it is a fucking challenge to get that kid to quit once he starts talking about anime and idols.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I like Vault.  I really do.  Anyone that has seen the two of us interact can attest to that.  We get along really well.
> 
> But it is a fucking challenge to get that kid to quit once he starts talking about anime and idols.



Now that I know what Vault's voice sounds like courtesy of vocaroo, it adds another dimension to the experience because I read his anime/idol opinions in his own south cockney/northern welsh/irish tinted accent.

Just imagine.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

I miss Malaysia. I still pride on having visited the tallest tower in Southeast Asia in KL. Yasha's story makes me really wanna go back.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2014)

Not another teen movie, 8/10.

Good, solid, Comedy. Best part when a guy called Jake tries to impress a girl by stripping and covering his nipples, dick, and ass with whipped cream. The girl replied " I don't like Sundays" he the replies "Oh it's not a Sunday, it's a banana split!" I pissed myself laughing.... It didn't end there, when she rejected him, he walks and his ass had whipped cream on it with a banana stuck to it.!


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Larcher said:


> Not another teen movie, 8/10.
> 
> Good, solid, Comedy. Best part when a guy called Jake tries to impress a girl by stripping and covering his nipples, dick, and ass with whipped cream. The girl replied " I don't like Sundays" he the replies "Oh it's not a Sunday, it's a banana split!" I pissed myself laughing.... It didn't end there, when she rejected him, he walks and his ass had whipped cream on it with a banana stuck to it.!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Of all the scenes in Not Another Teen Movie to like...that was the he chose. 

Not the musical number right before the prom.
Not the naked foreign chick.
Not Molly Ringwald breaking the 4th wall.

But the dude with a banana stuck up his ass.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Wtf is Ghost doin in this thread


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Para you read the last volume?



Not yet i was going to then my school work and social life avalanched my free time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

I for one Welcome Ghost.


His mere presence rustle so many jimmies


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Of all the scenes in Not Another Teen Movie to like...that was the he chose.
> 
> Not the musical number right before the prom.
> Not the naked foreign chick.
> ...



There were many other funny moments, some of which you pointed out... That seen happened to be my favourite.... It's just a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

If Ghost started posting here he'd probably devour Stunna in this thread


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Just hit him with this Rukia
> 
> "Therefore you have no excuse, O man, every one of you who judges. For in passing judgment on another you condemn yourself, because you, the judge, practice the very same things."


I never told Rukia he's going to Hell. 



Parallax said:


> I like how my recreational drug use has reached parody level


We've all suffered flanderization.



Violent By Design said:


> Also, I think most sensible people would agree with the Otaku rant from Miyuzaki and the blogger. I doubt the anime industry will ever properly recover.


Yeah, that was a good read.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Exactly


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> If Ghost started posting here he'd probably devour Stunna in this thread


What makes you say that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, what makes you say that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Your bodyguard is away Stunna. Time to play


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, what makes you say that?



You need to be here a week and you'll see.


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2014)

Get back to rassling Ghost!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

I've got more threads than a sewing machine.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost acting like an innocent bystander


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I never told Rukia he's going to Hell.



So now he _is_ going to hell for lying


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Your bodyguard is away Stunna. Time to play


k**


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Para nervously watching, waiting for me to suddenly start another debate about the greatness of Top Gun.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Para nervously watching, waiting for me to suddenly start another debate about the greatness of Top Gun.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

If I don't keep Para in check, he'll start talking about old Mexican lucha libre movies.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Para seem a bit sore ? Something tells me he been bullied in the NBA section



Para can take it. It's a right of passage in the NBA section. The forum's only other subforum with no Mod presence.

Justice is served through mockery and endless putdowns.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

And it's not a coincidence it's a retro indie film


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Para can take it. It's a right of passage in the NBA section. The forum's only other subforum with no Mod presence.
> 
> Justice is served through mockery and endless putdowns.



If the Bulls ever make it anywhere I shall make my presence known.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If I don't keep Para in check, he'll start talking about old Mexican lucha libre movies.



And hipster punk music. Let's not forget about that. 

Also, Nacho Libre is considered a national treasure by Para, a reminder of his strong roots and heritage in the masked wrestling circuits of the old country.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost acting like he doesn't love lucha libre


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Para, when are you going to eventually select the Antonio Banderas trilogy for Film Club?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Para did you have a Quincea?era?


What flavor was the cake?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Para says that, while wearing a vintage 1964 El Santo lucha mask from that movie, three scarves, and four pairs of black rimmed glasses typing  from a small coffee shop.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Para, when are you going to eventually select the Antonio Banderas trilogy for Film Club?



I do wonder. I'm sure he put Desperado in his top 10. I remember him raving about it non-stop one time. 

It was quite a twist


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

With a latte in hand


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

It seems to me that Para is a Mexican't and not a MexiCAN.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I do wonder. I'm sure he put Desperado in his top 10. I remember him raving about it non-stop one time.



I was actually talking about Assassins, Spy Kids and Puss in Boots, but you make a relevant point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Classic racism

And don't worry Huey, you have a better chance of being picked than I do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Para is not use to flour products, but corn products on the other hand.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Yo real talk i think my uncle had that movie 

Also I've decided on another film for my filn club choice, Detective :33


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Yo real talk i think my uncle had that movie
> 
> Also I've decided on another film for my filn club choice, Detective :33



Stunna's too young to be exposed to Y Tu Mama Tambien, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Will we need subtitles and a Spanish-English dictionary ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Para wouldn't choose Y Tu Mama Tambien. Shit's too mainstream for him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2014)

The Reef: B

Pretty solid killer shark movie. My next review.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Para wouldn't choose Y Tu Mama Tambien. Shit's too mainstream for him.



Para confirmed for picking:


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck you guys I like Y Tu Mama Tambien 

My pick is actually Asian Detective :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Typical Mexican jump borders to another race.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

This Hispanic on Hispanic crime has to stop.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Says the guy with the Asian wife


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Classic racism
> 
> And don't worry Huey, you have a better chance of being picked than I do.



maan i'd pick you gesy 




if i can


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, everyone would pick Gesy first lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks bro


Team Indian Sensation


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

oh     

okay


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2014)

If Rica wasn't DOA I'd be last pick lol


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

What, Gesy is Indian?

Mind blown.

All this time, I thought he was an African American dude.

Wow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, everyone would pick Gesy first lol


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Your detector's busted

I was being serious


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Says the guy with the Asian wife



That's a business venture and investment.


Don't be mad I invest in my stocks properly.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Though tbf, I did phrase it funny, I suppose


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

The only reason Stunna is going to get pick is because he is a captain.

In a battle of retorts Stunna is his own team weak link.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

inb4 Huey becomes a cuckold


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> That's a business venture and investment.
> 
> 
> Don't be mad I invest in my stocks properly.



Is this your way of admitting that a tiny Asian girl was the only way you could feel big about yourself man?

A self-confidence investment?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

That's why he wants Jena because she the only one who can carry his fat ass through this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Is this your way of admitting that a tiny Asian girl was the only way you could feel big about yourself man?
> 
> A self-confidence investment?



Dick jokes?


Warudo is that you ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> What, Gesy is Indian?
> 
> Mind blown.
> 
> ...



I'm just giving my support since most in this thread deemed Indian women unattractive

Why does everyone think that when I say Indian Sensation? When stunna brings up Asian Sensation, he's still black


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought Gesy was black


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Gesy rarely posts in the NBA of course he isn't black.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm just giving my support since most in this thread deemed Indian women unattractive
> 
> Why does everyone think that when I say Indian Sensation? When stunna brings up Asian Sensation, he's still black



I don't think Stunna was ever black in the eyes of the majority of this thread.

I mean, we all saw his pics, but I don't think anyone has gotten over his faux white guy phase during his initial year on NF.

We will always remember him by it.

Especially Rukia.

Dat False Hope Mode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Gesy rarely posts in the NBA of course he isn't black.



I'm more of an NFL guy 

I'll get back into NBA next season.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

lol Gesy isn't black


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2014)

Not watched NBA in years


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2014)

*Her* - 9/10
Yeah, I decided to drive out to the city theater. And it was worth it. Fucking great movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

I am the one not  getting pick. It's rigged to be so. This is Jovie Mac style of booking. The main event is already hyped to be so.


I am just waiting to be a solo act and fuck shit up.


My greatest Act is about happen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a set of a blond Haired, blue eyed, white woman. It really couldn't get any blacker than this folks.




Detective said:


> I don't think Stunna was ever black in the eyes of the majority of this thread.
> 
> I mean, we all saw his pics, but I don't think anyone has gotten over his faux white guy phase during his initial year on NF.
> 
> ...





Yeah,why did you pretend to be white Stunna


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Pretend?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

If you believe anything Rukia says about me, you should feel ashamed.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm just giving my support since most in this thread deemed Indian women unattractive



Those fools are insane if they honestly think that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

See I told you Gesy was black

That white woman set guaranteed it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

For once, I'm in a thread and I'm not the cause of an argument about race


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna never actually said he was white 

Stunna, you may suck but I got yo back on this one


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Those fools are insane if they honestly think that.



dat thickness


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

You suck too, Para


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dat Corrupt Official.
> 
> I'm so proud of you right now man.
> 
> I made the right choice.


>VBD slows everyone down
>no penalizing

you corrupt, bro?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there a penalty for a captain acting like a little bitch?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Huey

you tryin' too hard, man

I know you're trying to compensate for not gettin' at me in a while, but you're gonna have to be more subtle.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna calling you lazy Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Not as hard as you trying to get Jena.


It's like you and Yasha have a bet to see who can make her blink first.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Para with dat instigation


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Huey, couldn't insult Stunna when Luc was around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

If Stunna was this dedicated at getting a woman in his life he wouldn't be running away from tits that's not his mom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Titties are titties.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

I appreciated your display of basic human decency, Huey. :33


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dat Corrupt Official.
> 
> I'm so proud of you right now man.
> 
> I made the right choice.



I have Gesy to thank for that. Never thought i could use my trait of corruption and the infamy of my ever-changing opinions to good use for the sake of good. 

he gave me that chance


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Too late Stunna. 

That's the last act of kindness from me Stunna, you see why Rukia suggest you should apologize .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

lolwut

you admitted yourself that Luca's absence is why you're bringing the hammer down


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Titties are titties.



couldn't be more wrong man.

Titties come in different shapes, sizes, and feels.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Huey

why can't we just be bros? 

like old times


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey
> 
> why can't we just be bros?
> 
> like old times


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

That chin tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> couldn't be more wrong man.
> 
> Titties come in different shapes, sizes, and feels.



Like a bag of sand.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That chin tho



Can wipe his face and ass at the same time.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEC7tPPKAXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Like a bag of sand.



This man knows


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

That chin  I'm telling you guys. Soon to be chiseled as fuck. 

And Stunna were you called Barney because of the chin? I always wondered?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

lol no, I've never been called Barney


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Nope Stunna you called me scared. I have to step my trolling up. I am sorry dude it won't be limited to this section.

I can't let you step on my street Cred like that.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

I remember people calling you Barney before man


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

I can photoshop Barney and Stunna pic somehow


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Nope Stunna you called me scared. I have to step my trolling up. I am sorry dude it won't be limited to this section.
> 
> I can't let you step on my street Cred like that.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFOGCZipimI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Nope Stunna you called me scared. I have to step my trolling up. I am sorry dude it won't be limited to this section.
> 
> I can't let you step on my street Cred like that.





> I can't let you step on my street Cred like that





> I can't let you step on my street Cred like that





> I can't let you step on my street Cred like that





> I can't let you step on my street Cred like that



Huey, this is an internet forum based on a orange wearing white ninja.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna be like..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

You have the audacity to use a Naruto opening song to try start peace negotiations ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey, this is an internet forum based on a orange wearing white ninja.



.











You **


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom and Stunna will become nakama and a new golden age in the movie thread will follow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey, this is an internet forum based on a orange wearing white ninja.



Post of the day, I swear


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Negotiate? That implies compromise. 

Our inevitably revived friendship will be one that transcends our petty differences.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Danger Doom and Stunna will become nakama and a new golden age in the movie thread will follow.


Ghost knows what's up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll sooner skin you alive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna should pick up Huey :ignoramus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Go fuck yourself Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

What better way for you two to bond then in the heat of battle?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger being tsundere as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Huey and Stunna should totally Skype each other one day.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Danger being tsundere as fuck.



B-B-Baka! I-I-I'm not paying any special attention to Stunna-kun. H-He just keeps appearing in front of me, damn it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Danger being tsundere as fuck.



"It's not like I like you or anything, idiot" 	


EDIT:Lol great minds


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Why is Vault obsessed with Stunnas chin


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost spot on as fuck


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Para


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFOGCZipimI[/YOUTUBE]






It's objective to conjecture who's forging ahead in this quibble but this is today's peak right here.

Good move, for once.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost you're not suppose to troll me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger thinking he was safe from my trolling. 

How noob can you get.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Why did you have to edit in that "for once", Durden?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Why would Huey think hes immune


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

You got a friend in me, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

bruh, you two-faced too


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Ghost you're not suppose to troll me



Huey confirmed for tapped out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Meeks got injures Ghost hes out of the game  

Dat tanking doe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost was suppose to distract you fucks .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> bruh, you two-faced too



I'm the realest poster here.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah, Gesy

you a real phony 

just like Durden, Rukia, Detective, etc


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't agree with me Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

What is Stunna on about this time


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

dat Bollywood hate 

at least i know huey is real


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

I repped you only to come back and find you talkin trash

that's beat up, man :[


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna going omnidirectional.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> dat Bollywood hate
> 
> at least i know huey is real



Huey's racist against brown people

He called Enno Indian a couple days ago


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

You called?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Cyphon's real -- check.

Gesy, gtfo


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Gesy


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Yo Stunna did you hear about the Bill Nye/Ken Ham debate? Thought you might be interested.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

I heard. Don't feel like watching it, really. Heard Ham's making an arse of himself.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Para has had enough. His trying to get on Stunna's good side


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I heard. Don't feel like watching it, really. Heard Ham's making an arse of himself.



I watched a little. Ham has no charisma. Nye is definitely more interesting to listen to.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna is beefing Durden? Lmao what happened


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I watched a little. Ham has no charisma. Nye is definitely more interesting to listen to.


What's he arguing, anyway?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

I always knew Durden was the back stabbing type  Detective realised this that he made him the  KT debate judge.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

I watched like 5 minutes of Nye vs Ham, was boring. Did not understand what Ham was talking about at all.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What's he arguing, anyway?



The overall debate topic is if Creationism is viable in modern science or what have you. 

I think Hams problem was that he needed to keep it more science but he got preachy. You will lose everyone on the opposing side in a second if you do that. Not a good look.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

I heard Ham got preachy, yeah.

I don't get how you can really have a substantial debate with Creationism being argued as a science.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I heard Ham got preachy, yeah.
> 
> I don't get how you can really have a substantial debate with Creationism being argued as a science.



When he did use science it seemed reasonable enough but he kept getting way from it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Vaulto, Person of Interest returns tonight.

:33

Dat True Detective

Reese to my Finch. Finch to my Reese.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> When he did use science it seemed reasonable enough but he kept getting way from it.


Was he anti-evolution?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I heard Ham got preachy, yeah.
> 
> I don't get how you can really have a substantial debate with Creationism being argued as a science.



You can't. Just about anyone would have looked silly arguing Ham's points.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> All dat friendship man


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> All dat friendship man



*Tyler:* 1 *Stunna:*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Technically it'd be 1-1 since he was still talkin trash


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


>



Stunna, be realistic, this is more your style:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna is beefing Durden? Lmao what happened



What did I do though?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

you tried to make me a meme to look cool in front of your friends


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

To look cool?

I cracked a joke, if people jump in, I can't be blamed for that.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> To look cool?
> 
> I cracked a joke, if people jump in, I can't be blamed for that.



Stunna's softer than Charmin, Gesy. We have to be careful about the strength of the shits we take on him. Sometimes, it's just too much for him to handle.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

evidently not since I'm still here


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> evidently not since I'm still here



Some people are into stuff like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna's softer than Charmin, Gesy. We have to be careful about the strength of the shits we take on him. Sometimes, it's just too much for him to handle.



I guess I miscalculated how sensitive Stunna can be.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2014)

I got Stunna's back.  We are on the same debate team.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

Her

10/10


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> That rube huey can't even spell Arab right
> 
> I'm half-arabic half-Indonesian btw so yea



This forum must be on NSA watch list too many terrorists in this section alone.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 4, 2014)

huey if you jelly of that arabic oil money tell me


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have the amount of free time that I used to, so I don't frequent this website anymore... however, I do tend to reappear every so often. I did a search on my name to see if people had been posting about me--and one post in particular caught  my eye... this one: 



> Oh Tetra? He did rustle me a few times in debate terms (pretty much just the "does District 9 have apartheid themes" argument we'd have every few months or w/e because he'd try to argue objectively that it in no way did since the creator never explicitly said it did). I have an issue when people pull authorial intent like its the word of god.
> 
> The fat comments didn't bother me, because the fact that he resorted to calling me fat/ugly was the point when I realized that he couldn't really back his shit up. And I'm not even remotely fat IRL so it just made me laugh. I think I broke him because I would turn his jokes around. He actually messaged me one time saying that he appreciated that I could "take a joke and handle insults"
> 
> (Although I did think it was kind of telling that when he insulted everyone else he called them idiots/assholes but when he insulted me he would insult my appearance. And then after I posted in one of the pic threads he pulled a 180 and complemented my looks.)



This is incredibly amusing. It's so inaccurate on so many levels, but I suppose that's what happens when retarded cunts like Jena attempt to save face over past humiliations when I'm not here to correct them on a consistent basis.

1.) I *NEVER* denied that 'District 9' was a metaphor to Apartheid you stupid bitch. The argument was if Neill Blomkamp were attempting to nail home a 'message' to the viewer by using the allegory for a sci-fi fable. You'd think with how caught up you are in the past--constantly looking at rearview mirrors--that you'd actually try to convey some sense of truth from that discussion. But... then again, I do have to consider who I'm addressing.

2.) The fat jokes were just that... jokes. Just like any other joke. But similar to your inferiority complex when it comes to trivial debates, you also have this  glaring misconception about how I perceive your physical attributes, or rather, lack thereof. I onlu complimented your looks--halfassed I should point out--because a user in here that shall not be named wanted to see if I could bait you into taking nude photos of yourself. The reality is is that I backed off because 1.) This user was fucking weird--and 2.) Because you are legitimately fucking ugly. You have a weird looking nose, your teeth are yellow, and you look like a Librarian with aids.

And don't bother responding to this. It  will be a waste of text. I won't even read it. By the time I post this I will already be back at work.

Just had to come back and correct daft cunts that are so salty over forgettable online interactions from like 2 fucking years ago. Get over it. Get a damn life.

Or just set yourself on fire. That'd probably be the most accomplished feat you'll ever achieve in life, you worthless twatwaffle.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Completely unrelated but: that dock... 
This has like every single default software still in it. 




TetraVaal said:


> I don't have the amount of free time that I used to, so I don't frequent this website anymore... however, I do tend to reappear every so often. I did a search on my name to see if people had been posting about me--



So, did you see the part where Yasha convinced Nensense you are female and that he should PM you for nudes?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

so Seth Gordon will direct Uncharted

take that as you will


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Tetra driving in the paint, shake the whole defense and just polarize Jena with a slam dunk.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

> because a user in here that shall not be named wanted to see if I could bait you into taking nude photos of yourself. The reality is is that I backed off because 1.) This user was fucking weird--and
> and



Man, that's mean as fuck. Who is this judas amongst us?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

It's obvious Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not surprised at all to read that.  Tetra was flirtatious with Jena for like a two week stretch.  It was a major fucking shift.  He started treating her nicely.  And I always thought it was Tetra setting her up for something.  We never saw the outcome and I always assumed it was because tetra lost interest in the ruse or just decided it was too much work.

Nice to be right.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

But Tetra finds Yasha completely insufferable


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah.  Yasha is the most likely.  But Tetra has disliked him for a long time.  He would have come with something stronger than "weird" if it were him.

So allow me to dangle another name.  MartialHorror.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

That is beat up. :/

Detective, investigate.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

I like plane movies and Liam so I am in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiHDJ19A3dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Completely unrelated but: that dock...
> This has like every single default software still in it.



MAC OS is pretty unreliable when it comes to software library that's why i stock my collection up on my Toshiba


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Taking my first one for the team in 2014. I was asked to see Robocop tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo wtf @ tetra post

Thats terrible


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Para, who cares?

Do you really?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2014)

Nope, it wasn't me. Anyone who knows me on this board long enough would find it ridiculous to even consider that possibility. Either Tetra put that in to frame me (which was clever), or there is a real creep amongst us.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

Tetra, I know this is a long shot but: calm yo tits. Believe it or not you can have disagreements with someone based on films and _not_ turn it into a creepy personal vendetta. 



TetraVaal said:


> 1.) I *NEVER* denied that 'District 9' was a metaphor to Apartheid you stupid bitch. The argument was if Neill Blomkamp were attempting to nail home a 'message' to the viewer by using the allegory for a sci-fi fable. You'd think with how caught up you are in the past--constantly looking at rearview mirrors--that you'd actually try to convey some sense of truth from that discussion. But... then again, I do have to consider who I'm addressing.



Yes, I am very obsessed with the past. I wrote one whole silly sentence about a discussion we had before. Should I lie and say that the conversation didn't get heated? Because it did. I don't have anything against you Tetra ? in fact, I actually agree with you a lot ? but someone asked if I ever got "rustled" in a debate with you so I answered truthfully.



> I onlu complimented your looks--halfassed I should point out--because a user in here that shall not be named wanted to see if I could bait you into taking nude photos of yourself. The reality is is that I backed off because 1.) This user was fucking weird--and 2.) Because you are legitimately fucking ugly. You have a weird looking nose, your teeth are yellow, and you look like a Librarian with aids.



Is it petty to say this is proving my point? Because it is, but whatever. I don't care if I'm an ugly shitlord, I wouldn't post pictures of myself if I did. The fact that you feel the need to describe my hideous appearance in attempts to get me to flip out while everyone else gets a friendly "your mother should've swallowed you" or "kill yourself, asshole" is telling enough.



> Just had to come back and correct daft cunts that are so salty over forgettable online interactions from like 2 fucking years ago. Get over it. Get a damn life.
> 
> Or just set yourself on fire. That'd probably be the most accomplished feat you'll ever achieve in life, you worthless twatwaffle.


You keep saying that I'm obsessed with something that happened in the past, but one person posted a calm, nostalgic response when prompted (people were asking me if you ever "rustled" me, it's not like I just barfed this up because I spend all my nights thinking about discussions I had online years ago) and one person came in here and slapped together a ranty post complete with personal attacks. 

And if you're going to be petty, I'll match petty with petty: at least I don't look like Keanu Reeves' stuntdouble after a take gone wrong.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> at least I don't look like Keanu Reeves' stuntdouble after a take gone wrong.



DAAAAAAAMN!

What say you Tetra? She said you got hit too hard in The Replacements


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena going hard in the paint.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

DENIED!!!!

Jena be like not in my house!


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

If I am keeping it real Jena is winning here. She was just posting some memories whereas Tetra came in salty as fuck because he could never get them nudes from Jena in the past. So....Go Jena!



Now I am definitely on my way to getting those nudes


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

That Keanu Reeves return. 

Now i can never unsee that.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Now I am definitely on my way to getting those nudes



Says the married man.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2014)

Para, my user note......


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Says the married man.



Married policy is look but don't touch.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

Do girls actually give you their nudes if you're nice to them online? Is that a thing?

And if tetra really was trying to get nudes for this totally real member, you'd think he would've messaged me more. I used to have to insult an indie filmmaker to get him to talk to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Do girls actually give you their nudes if you're nice to them online? Is that a thing?



Apparently its not just girls. I heard nensense really posted nudes into the bathhouse when VBD demanded potential recruits for his team need to have a big dick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

People need to stop referring to him by name.



Slice said:


> Apparently its not just girls. I heard nensense really posted nudes into the bathhouse when VBD demanded potential recruits for his team need to have a big dick.



Nensense does not belong in the same consensus as normal human beings.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Do girls actually give you their nudes if you're nice to them online? Is that a thing?



Well lots of girls in the BH have posted nudes and are willing to PM them as well. It really isn't that hard to see girls naked IRL either. Just have to go to beaches and shit during spring break, senior week or summer and have some beads on you. 

Hell, you really don't even have to be that nice.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Actually, it as the saying

_treat them mean_

_keep getting nudes_


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

A friend of mine once was really annoyed by this one guy demanding her nudes. She one day agreed to send him some and then sent him a link to a zip file containing like 50 pictures of nude massively obese women.

Some guys really are desperate, as if its so hard nowadays to find stuff on the internet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

I've successfully asked for nudes in the past..

But that was pretty low of him to put her on the spot like that because of an opinion.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Gesy confirmed thirsty creature


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

They Came Back

6/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Gesy confirmed thirsty creature



We're all thirsty creatures, Speedy.

Some more than others


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Apparently its not just girls. I heard nensense really posted nudes into the bathhouse when VBD demanded potential recruits for his team need to have a big dick.



Speaking of which, how big is your junk slice


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

> because a user in here that shall not be named wanted to see if I could bait you into taking nude photos of yourself.



Really? Which one of you is such a thirsty fuck

Enno's suspects:

Stunna is too virgin to do this
Para is too lazy
Vault is dat Gentleman
Detective is too logical to do such a mere pleb thing
Huey would get beat on by his ninja waifu
Yasha might be odd at times but he's not that low, not to mention he's attracted to Jena's intellect
Warudo only has thirst for Asians

Sorry Rukia but by simple deduction only you would troll Tetra in to such a task. The fact he took your bait seriously is hilarious, as is his failure.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> I used to have to insult an indie filmmaker to get him to talk to me.



* the sound of Yasha's heart breaking*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

I also suspect Rukia, actually.


That guy is quite the opportunist.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

We're all agreed it's Rukia

He's capable of something like this 

Back to his trolling best


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia does tend to control the lower tier trolls quite well. He's like the Don.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia doing this for trolling reasons is a possibility. But Tetra wouldnt take him serious and actually go through with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Getting girls to give nudes is such a white person thing to do as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

The Darth Sidious to Tetra's Vader .


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Rukia doing this for trolling reasons is a possibility. But Tetra wouldnt take him serious and actually go through with it.



The trolls would do anything that Rukia says. Rukia has befriended all of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

> But Tetra wouldnt take him serious and actually go through with it.



Tetra thinks him and rukia are besties so he probably would. White people.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Eno be spitting some truth


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

This feels like a game of 'Would I Lie To You?'


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know why people still trust Rukia. The guy is clearly a sociopath.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

I now imagine Rukia sitting in a comfy chair at a large table managing an army of lesser trolls.
Godfather style.

Only except for a cat he has a pet raptor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Tetra thinks him and rukia are besties so he probably would. White people.



Yeah, Rukia, was someone he most respected (atleast from what i've seen). They both seem like people who would do this for shits and giggles.

Ruuk's the Prime Suspect.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Everyone's throwing Rukia under the bus


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Thing is Rukia knows Jena well enough to know this endeavor would end in utter failure, the fact Tetra still tried is kinda sad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Thinking Rukia is a sociopath. Pffft...it's even worse.

He's from Oklahoma.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thinking Rukia is a sociopath. Pffft...it's even worse.
> 
> He's from Oklahoma.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

I want to study Rukia's social circle


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective what did I do to you that you repped me with a pic of Stunna? Did I ever treat you so badly that I have to be subjected to see his grin everytime I go in my CP. Ice cold man.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

At least you can adblock it away, he repped me with a youtube video a few months back that is stretching my user cp.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective what did I do to you that you repped me with a pic of Stunna? Did I ever treat you so badly that I have to be subjected to see his grin everytime I go in my CP. Ice cold man.



I share this settlement, I avoid my CP whenever I can now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm not surprised at all to read that.  Tetra was flirtatious with Jena for like a two week stretch.  It was a major fucking shift.  He started treating her nicely.  And I always thought it was Tetra setting her up for something.  We never saw the outcome and I always assumed it was because tetra lost interest in the ruse or just decided it was too much work.
> 
> Nice to be right.



Nail on the head.

I'm never going to out the perp... no matter how much I am tempted. Jena is ugly as fuck--it made me uncomfortable trying to bend my personality and lower my standards to try and see if I could whore out some ugly skank for the benefit of a user who had a creepy obsession with her. I eventually told the user that I wouldn't go through with it and promised to keep my mouth shut on the matter as long as they stayed the fuck out my way on the forum, to which they obliged. That's basically the jist of it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Yasha or Stunna are prime suspects

Wait he said "they"..as in, this was a group project..You guys are sick!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective playing mindgames.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

So cheap as well as gutless Tetra, trying to throw Yasha under the bus. Nice try.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia being thrown under the bus  to be fair he did seem to suss out Tetra's intentions months and months ago  it's like he already knew


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Rukia being thrown under the bus  to be fair he did seem to suss out Tetra's intentions months and months ago  it's like he already knew



 what is your signature about?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vaulto likes to throw Nensense under a bus

again and again


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Actually just noticed

Enno's niceness aura is slipping

don't fall into temptation E


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault really dislikes Rica, it's weird how much though


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I think the 1 week ban ends today actually


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> what is your signature about?



He pissed me off one day so i relentlessly attacked him to the point he got his feathers ruffled, acted like he was sorry on the replies here but secretly negged me with that :ho


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh shit I just realized VBD missed the whole Rica fiasco


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

>Tetravaal

I remember him getting victimized in the Blender, he was a regular here?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucky him


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah Fang he was a regular here


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Moral compass, you Stunna, no


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Luc is unbanned.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca's back!


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca  He better behave for this month at least


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

wait lemme catch up on all the drama


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

my thread and Blue's involvement might've played a small roll in this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Moral compass, you Stunna, no





> There are certain posters I'd do anything to secure.
> 
> _Anything_.



Moral Compass over here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Not once I have seen this support to free a regular here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you all


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Moral Compass over here.


So you're a backstabber and you're as bad as Enno when it comes to joke/post comprehension.

not a good look, Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Take that back Stunna

I'm a man of honor!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna please, you wait till anyone comes to pick a fight with a regular and sit behind them taking pot shots. You get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i think enno is making a slow metamorphosis back to normal 

i don't know how i feel about this because the short-lived 2014 enno was quite a comic creation


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Gesy, your set man


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective what did I do to you that you repped me with a pic of Stunna? Did I ever treat you so badly that I have to be subjected to see his grin everytime I go in my CP. Ice cold man.





Slice said:


> At least you can adblock it away, he repped me with a youtube video a few months back that is stretching my user cp.





Violent By Design said:


> Detective works in mysterious ways.



Indeed, VBD, indeed. There are actually a countless number of random users around NF who have the same picture left in their UserCP. They were all WTF when responding back to me in positive reps, but have no clue who that creepy smiling guy is. 



Stunna said:


> That is beat up. :/
> 
> Detective, investigate.



Ok, Stunna.



TetraVaal said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> I'm never going to out the perp... no matter how much I am tempted. Jena is ugly as fuck--it made me uncomfortable trying to bend my personality and lower my standards to try and see if I could whore out some ugly skank for the benefit of a user who had a creepy obsession with her. I eventually told the user that I wouldn't go through with it and promised to keep my mouth shut on the matter as long as they stayed the fuck out my way on the forum, to which they obliged. That's basically the jist of it.



Based on this response, and the infrequency of his posts due to outside responsibilities, I deduce that this is yet another elaborate ruse initiated by Tetra, in order to fester suspicion amongst the regulars. 

You see, rather than immediately outing a traitorous fiend amongst us, which would lead to an intense but ultimately fast end result, Tetra is looking into the long game here. Also, if the user in question is undoubtedly creepy to Tetra, and has annoyed him to the point where they supposedly had an agreement to keep out of each others way on a fucking internet forum, like this was a matter of principle, he would have not cared to uphold said agreement because being blunt about his feelings on a subject(whether a concept or an actual person) has been Tetra's M.O since Day 1. He's very straight forward, yet sharp, like that.  He wouldn't compromise himself to anyone, and making an agreement with someone would indicate that he is conceding in some way that their presence, no matter how trivial, rustled him in some way. 

If Tetra can take the time, months and months after the fact, to come back and spill his true feelings against Jena in such a transparent way, I doubt he would have any qualms about not taking a shot a the creepy obsessed poster either, as a fuck you in a way.  

So in conclusion, this is a seed of misdirection as part of a hoax to incite chatter and suspicion. Tetra is not an idiot, far from it, he knows exactly what he is doing. Well played.

And if I am wrong, Rukia is too much of an obvious suspect. While he is a masterclass troll and bastion of mind games similar to myself, I doubt he has any underlying obsession towards Jena. Yasha is too obvious in this sense as well, he does have a creepy style to him, but it's a lulzy type which is exaggerated to cartoonish levels to match his internet persona.

Where I would start looking in terms of possible suspects, is Huey and Martial. Huey because to this day, there seems to be an extra level of commentary to his interactions with Jena, every time, without fail. The misdirect I mentioned earlier about a user who Tetra said he wanted to be kept out of his way, could be a ruse to mask Huey, because apparently they have an agreement of cordiality amongst themselves now, with Stunna hate being the common thread. MartialHorror is my other possible unsub. Why you ask? He fronts an obsession with Stunna, but I doubt its anything more than a charade, and he is very much heterosexual(and repressed at that). As he only frequents within the KT, Jena would make an excellent silent target for him. And Tetra has been known to make his feelings clear on how people like MH annoy him in the past, because their film opinions aren't worth shit.

That's my report on the situation at hand. Granted, I may be wrong, but I'm just using some logical analysis to apply to the scenario we have in front of ourselves.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna please, you wait till anyone comes to pick a fight with a regular and sit behind them taking pot shots. You get no sympathy from me.


What? Are you saying I'm scared of getting into it with any of you alone? Because I have with all of you _at least_ once. Better get out of here with that BS.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca please man February is important


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca please man February is important



i promise to toe the line like i'm obsessive-compulsive


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Everyone playing checkers while Detective is playing chess.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry detective but MH wants Stunna's black ass.

Also what long game, you're giving him too much credit, he tried and failed and then called Jena ugly and other stuff, he's a low level playground bitch.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Well done, Detective.

It'd be interesting though if this wasn't really a ruse on Tetra's behalf. If the Moriarty to Detective's Holmes has made his first move.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy shit, is Tetra vs Enno next  

But i completely agree with Enno on this though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Obviously, Tetra is just a red herring to distract everyone from the second man on the grassy knoll.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Also Detective getting lazy, taking the path of least resistance by claiming this gambit by Tetra, just doesnt wanna face the fact that we may have a creeper amongst us


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, someone tell me who this Ghost of Gashir is

I'm flummoxed


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost is a chuunin level troll from the sports section  NBA thread mostly


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

longtime user in the sports section

what's to be flummoxed about?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Chunnin level. Yeah, I'll go with that story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Holy shit, is Tetra vs Enno next
> 
> But i completely agree with Enno on this though



It's fun  to stir the pot, but yeah, He does come across as butthurt.


If otherwise, he should squat up and tell us who it is. Why mention it if he wanted to honor his secret with the perp?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Not been facetious lol just forgot where he's from


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Also what long game, you're giving him too much credit, he tried and failed and then called Jena ugly and other stuff, he's a low level playground bitch.



It's not a long game in the traditional sense, Enno. It's more of an act to draw out further reaction, not matter how small, or plant seeds of doubt amongst the population, that one of us could be perpetrating some unhealthy urges.

Of course, I'm not saying it's a genius plan. No, that's not it at all. But it's a long term plant, because if he couldn't incite a reaction or result from Jena after the initial nude pic fiasco, and won't respond to her most recent rebuttal, then impacting the level of camaraderie amongst her inner circle of NF friends is an alternative fuck you.

The only place where he made a potential misstep is, that now that I have been talking about this hypothetical possibility, everyone will subconsciously forget this scenario in a very short period of time, as a way of showing support to Jena and taking a shot back at Tetra.

Like I said earlier, I could be wrong dude, but I just don't think it was merely something we should take at face value, regarding the creepy agreement user. 

But as a backup, I did provide 2 further suspects.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia makes sense, he is protecting his bro  The evidence is there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Not been facetious lol just forgot where he's from



Where I've been, you don't wanna know. I've seen things, man.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome back Luc. Y banned?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chunnin level. Yeah, I'll go with that story.



I wouldn't deny this story Ghost, and just roll with it as well. Then no one would suspect that your really mustache guy Geppeto level. You know that old man from the initial Genin exams. We all know what his true power level was. 

He was just masking it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

It's too early to reveal anything, Detective. Tetra isn't the only one with a long game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective with a more fraudulent claim than Wade's weight loss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's too early to reveal anything, Detective. Tetra isn't the only one with a long game.



Pause:amazed


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Love is stronger than fear. But it's obvious by now that neither Tetra nor Rukia are capable of loving another human being. 

So maybe it isn't Rukia Tetra's protecting. It's someone he fears to rat out...

Moriarty.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Love is stronger than fear. But it's obvious by now that neither Tetra nor Rukia are capable of loving another human being.
> 
> So maybe it isn't Rukia Tetra's protecting. It's someone he fears to rat out...
> 
> Moriarty.



Hate is a form of love.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Everything Rukia does is for his personal lulz


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Where I've been, you don't wanna know. I've seen things, man.



I've seen your name once or twice but forgot the context :/

My bad memory

what have you seen?


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Luc is unbanned! 

And Steam just informed me that the next episode of the Fables video game is out.


Also i found some coupons for my local cinema so i won't have to spent a single € tomorrow to see Robocop.



Good day so far.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective with a more fraudulent claim than Wade's weight loss.



You got anymore salt with your beef? 



Vault said:


> Everything Rukia does is for his personal lulz



I'm starting to think the sociopath suggestion someone made earlier is making more sense


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

hey para if i post the screencap of the post [he who must not be named] deleted to explain why i got b&, does that constitute agitation, should i show anyone who asks some other way?



Cyphon said:


> Welcome back Luc. Y banned?



i'll explain when para answers


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pause:amazed



This isn't even Ghost's final form, man.

It's all a genjutsu for now. 

Watch out.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey para if i post the screencap of the post [he who must not be named] deleted to explain why i got b&, does that constitute agitation, should i show anyone who asks some other way?
> 
> 
> 
> i'll explain when para answers



If not just PM.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> You got anymore salt with your beef?



I heard Denver has had a real surplus in this commodity recently.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca, PM him for now, its safer


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't really play checkers or chess, anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Was it a gay slur, Luc?



Detective said:


> This isn't even Ghost's final form, man.
> 
> It's all a genjutsu for now.
> 
> Watch out.



I lurk the sports section, I've seen his work


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy shit.
I just found out that Robocop is rated "Ages 12+" here.

How can you make a Robocop movie without excessive violence? I expected at least a 16+ and hoped for 18+.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I don't really play checkers or chess, anymore.



Old age has forced Jove to join his local retirement center's shuffleboard and professional bingo league.

Aim for the top, my friend.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> I heard Denver has had a real surplus in this commodity recently.



Beef Stragonoffs are out then.

Those Denver folks gotta get healthier

before it's too late


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Holy shit.
> I just found out that Robocop is rated "Ages 12+" here.
> 
> How can you make a Robocop movie without excessive violence? I expected at least a 16+ and hoped for 18+.



It isn't going to be good dude, don't waste your coupon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was it a gay slur, Luc?



Seriously, PM.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Those Denver folks gotta get healthier



True true. Poor Peyton is going to need another neck surgery from hanging his head so much.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Of course it isnt going to be good. No one else took that bullet so far so i will.
All for the team.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was it a gay slur, Luc?



of course it wasn't. i wouldn't antagonise a user based on their belonging to a minority in seriousness. even on here, i only do it while messing with friends in the obd


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Old age has forced Jove to join his local retirement center's shuffleboard and professional bingo league.
> 
> Aim for the top, my friend.



Like Henry VII interrogating a spy in his Privy Chamber, I shall get to the bottom of this in the courts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon must be proud that Bruno Mars had more time on the Field than Peyton.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> what have you seen?



I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Mathematicians on fire off the shoulder of the OBD. I watched andoliveira glitter in the dark near the Golden Byakugam FC. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears... in... rain. 



> This isn't even Ghost's final form, man.
> 
> It's all a genjutsu for now.
> 
> Watch out.



I'm just here to talk about movies, man.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice  what a bro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

fine, speedy, cyphon


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Luc, let it go you're free.  Don't get banned again you rube 

Lol speedy asking why Ghost is posting here


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

So there is a thread on another forum where they talk about scary monster designs. Oh god, Freaks looks so disturbing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8NvkfMdlbE[/YOUTUBE]



Ms. Jove said:


> I don't really play checkers or chess, anymore.



what's with you and this emote?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

yo luca howdy


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cyphon must be proud that Bruno Mars had more time on the Field than Peyton.



Hell yeah. Bruno tore that shit up. Might go see him in DC.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

sup tyler

i saw a post from you about huey being jealous of that arab oil money

i found that super ironic cos you support united and everyone there is v jealous of that arab oil money


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

slice with dat bro sacrifice


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm glad you're free Luc :33


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome back luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc, let it go you're free.  Don't get banned again you rube



PMs it is

also para i've been listening to the beat happening album and to new plastic ideas and enjoyed them both very much. i def love unwound now


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

I remember my couple of bans and stirring shit up about it 

Also Jena if you are feeling down I just want you to know that I would do you over Tetra. But I would need to be single again to do either of you.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc, let it go you're free.  Don't get banned again you rube
> 
> Lol speedy asking why Ghost is posting here



Lol Para trying to paint me 

I was wondering who he was doofus

I've got bad memory 

Also going to PM you about your work


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah Unwound is my jam, glad you liked Luc :33


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> that *I would do you over Tetra*. But I would need to be single again to do either of you.



But you could claim you got together with that dude from the matrix movies. That would surely make you popular with the girls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I remember my couple of bans and stirring shit up about it
> 
> Also Jena if you are feeling down I just want you to know that I would do you over Tetra. But I would need to be single again to do either of you.



Not much of a Keenu fan,huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Dammit slice

You guys always stealing my thunder


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

One totally random question.
What is the general opinion on the new Eminem record? I'm browsing iTunes atm looking for new album(s) to buy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Like Henry VII interrogating a spy in his Privy Chamber, I shall get to the bottom of this in the courts.



And like Axel Foley in Beverly Hills Cop 1, 2 & 3, I hope you find your end results while on a coffee break.





αshɘs said:


> what's with you and this emote?



Jove got mad as fuck that I had the  and  allowed to be created for use, in addition to , which was actually stolen by another mod, and never had a chance to have it's real name alternatives used(:caseclosed or :vigilante), that he created the first thing that came to mind.

A stupid fucking horse that prances.

It suits him well.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> But you could claim you got together with that dude from the matrix movies. That would surely make you popular with the girls.





~Gesy~ said:


> Not much of a Keenu fan,huh?



Maybe, but this is just the stunt double who got wrecked in some scenes. That's lower than an extra.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not much of a Keenu fan,huh?



Point Break is pretty much the best movie of the 90s.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sup tyler
> 
> i saw a post from you about huey being jealous of that arab oil money
> 
> i found that super ironic cos you support united and everyone there is v jealous of that arab oil money



i also want dat arab money


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Whose choosing the next movie in film club?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Maybe, but this is just the stunt double who got wrecked in some scenes. That's lower than an extra.



  

:rofl


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Point Break is pretty much the best movie of the 90s.



Dude, I am still waiting for an unnecessary opportunity to shoot my gun randomly up in the air without a chance of getting taken out in flurry of bullets shortly afterwards.

It's bucket list material.

I also would like to break a glass bottle over a random persons head, and take a chair to their back during an act of betrayal.

The WWF during the 90's has molded my mind to have certain goals achieved.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I want Rica to read that Ghost post


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

That reminds me, I don't think anyone I've spoken to hates Grosse Pointe Blank.

Great movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Para  Why?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> That reminds me, I don't think anyone I've spoken too hates Grosse Pointe Blank.
> 
> Great movie.



How did we go from Point Break to Grosse Pointe Blank?

The two are nothing alike.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Nobody?



Slice said:


> One totally random question.
> What is the general opinion on the new Eminem record? I'm browsing iTunes atm looking for new album(s) to buy.



Or any other recommendations on good recent albums? Don't really care about the genre.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i wouldn't say it's great, but i did enjoy it


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> How did we go from Point Break to Grosse Pointe Blank?
> 
> The two are nothing alike.



Both have similar words in the title. And you call yourself a detective


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Grosse Point Break should've been the sequel where Bodi survived the tidal wave and floated to New Zealand.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> How did we go from Point Break to Grosse Pointe Blank?
> 
> The two are nothing alike.



I have a problem. 

lol I think it's an odd connection because it's probably just to do with 'Point(e) 

I do that sometimes 

Don't judge me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Speaking of 90's Keanu...

Bill and Ted may get a sequel.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Both have similar words in the title. And you call yourself a detective



You can't go from Prime Swayze to Cusack man, it's just not done.

That kind of transitioning would be the equivalent of teleporting because you never saw a clear line of movement to show how you got to the final destination.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Bill and Ted already had an excellent adventure and a bogus journey. They can't have a meh vacation.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Grosse Point Break should've been the sequel where Bodi survived the tidal wave and floated to New Zealand.



.... what do you mean survived the tidal wave, Ghost? Of course he did.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Nobody?
> 
> Or any other recommendations on good recent albums? Don't really care about the genre.



Mate i got you 

Julia Holter - Loud City Song 
Laura Marling - I was once an eagle 
David Bowie - The Next Day 
Mikal Cronin - MCII
MBV - MBV 

Pick one


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective has legit killed off my casual film-going enthusiasm


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

^still more bearable gesy than Ed Helms doing that naked gun remake


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i've always liked jon cusack

i think he's got a screen presence that lets him retain likeability regardless of the details of each character he plays

oh, i watched mulholland drive

GOAT lesbian sex


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

The sequel to Dumb & Dumber, entitled Dumb & Dumber To, is going to be a potential Exxon Valdez level disaster.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Nobody can replace Leslie Nielsen. Ed Helms ain't even close but it can't be done anyway.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> The sequel to Dumb & Dumber, entitled Dumb & Dumber To, is going to be a potential Exxon Valdez level disaster.



Should at least be better than that other shit they put out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

If only someone remade Kindergarden Cop.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of 90's Keanu...
> 
> Bill and Ted may get a sequel.



Sequels made years after the original are always quality.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If only someone remade Kindergarden Cop.



Or Stop or My Mom Will Shoot.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

The original is perfect Ghost why would you want an inferior version


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i've always liked jon cusack
> 
> i think he's got a screen presence that lets him retain likeability regardless of the details of each character he plays



Serendipity

Say Anything


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bill and Ted already had an excellent adventure and a bogus journey. They can't have a meh vacation.





TylerDurden said:


> ^still more bearable gesy than Ed Helms doing that naked gun remake





Detective said:


> The sequel to Dumb & Dumber, entitled Dumb & Dumber To, is going to be a potential Exxon Valdez level disaster.



Our childhood films isn't safe from the clutches of Hollywood.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

Which speaking of...who is going to see that Robocop remake?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Leslie Nielsen or Steve Martin?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Leslie Nielsen or Steve Martin?



Nielsen with ease but Martin ain't bad.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Detective has legit killed off my casual film-going enthusiasm



I was preparing you in order to stop you from the horrors of casually watching the Robocop remake.

If I have a chance to save a life, I will take it, 3 times out of 10, guaranteed.



*P.S:* Your enthusiasm will be revived when True Detective airs again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Serendipity
> 
> Say Anything



are you mentioning them because you think he's unlikeable there?

i'd have to watch 'em to know

the cusack films i've seen are high fidelity, pushing tin, grosse point blank, hot tub time machine, and he was in thin red line and con air too (tho i wouldn't qualify them as cusack films)


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Serendipity



I would watch Kate Beckinsale in absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Which speaking of...who is going to see that Robocop remake?



Not me.

I've not bothered with the shitty Total Recall remake.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

The new Robocop will probably be even worse than the new Total Recall.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Poor Padhilla


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Serendipity
> 
> Say Anything



or dat GOAT High Fidelity 

and he's doing a Cronenberg movie now


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> I would watch Kate Beckinsale in absolutely nothing at all.



Kate Beckinsale is the most attractive 40 year old of all time.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> I would watch Kate Beckinsale in absolutely nothing at all.



Not sure if my reaction should be



or


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> And like Axel Foley in Beverly Hills Cop 1, 2 & 3, I hope you find your end results while on a coffee break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But it truly is a microcosm of me + you, because you made a :d etective, whereas I emphatically turned down :jove. I just have dem Cincinnatus genes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Beckinsale is bathwater level.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Which speaking of...who is going to see that Robocop remake?



Me, tomorrow.



Masterpiece said:


> Kate Beckinsale is the most attractive 40 year old of all time.



She is damn beautiful. But "of all time"? Really?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

She's 40


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

I forgot they also remaking Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Beckinsale is a captivating woman, Cyphon

Even if you won't say it in your reviews 

@Luca Nah man just putting cusack's best stuff in your example of likeability


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Me, tomorrow.



The sacrifice is most appreciated.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

@Gesy : There was a pilot for that CBS turned it down :|

starring Brandon Jackson 

at least we're spared of that in the end


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> She is damn beautiful. But "of all time"? Really?



I think she is arguably the prettiest woman ever. I can't think of anyone more beautiful but I will also never see every woman who ever existed either. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I forgot they also remaking Beverly Hills Cop



Aw hell nah.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice i put the team on my back by offering recommendations, only to ignore me  So ungrateful you are.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

> Which speaking of...who is going to see that Robocop remake?



I'm all in


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> @Luca Nah man just putting cusack's best stuff in your example of likeability



in that case i will make a note to watch those


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> She's 40



She even has a 14 year old daughter.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

beckinsale is aight



in her prime

at least she ain't as washed up as Connelly now that they're both 40-somethings


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

kate beckinsale isn't even the most attractive woman in the world right now, how is she gonna be the most attractive woman ever

off the top of my head, i would put scarjo, emilia clarke, zoe saldana, sasha grey and stoya (), winstead, beyonce, and nina dobrev above her


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Slice i put the team on my back by offering recommendations, only to ignore me  So ungrateful you are.



Vaulto.

You recommended 5 albums.

I need to listen to the previews.
Not buying stuff completely blind.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Why are all you rubes watching Robocop


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

When it comes to money, Hollywood will anything including destroy movie genres by remaking classics.

Look what they've done with Carrie for example.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> She is damn beautiful. But "of all time"? Really?



Any other 40 year old comes to mind? Sofia Vergara? No...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> @Gesy : There was a pilot for that CBS turned it down :|
> 
> starring Brandon Jackson
> 
> at least we're spared of that in the end



Got this from wiki



> During late Summer 2013, after CBS decided to pass on the TV series, Paramount decided to move forward with the fourth film. On September 13, 2013, Jerry Bruckheimer, stated he is in talks to produce the 4th entry in the Beverly Hills Cop Series. On December 6, 2013, it was announced that Eddie Murphy will again reprise the role of Axel Foley and Brett Ratner will direct



I know, lol wiki, But this seems likely to be true


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

I paid money to see Bloodrayne and Ultraviolet in the theatres...but I won't do it for the Robocop remake.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Any other 40 year old comes to mind? Sofia Vergara? No...



maybe a little pushing it but Penelope Cruz


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my, Vergara


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> at least she ain't as washed up as Connelly now that they're both in 40s



Connelly looked good last time I saw her. 



Lucaniel said:


> kate beckinsale isn't even the most attractive woman in the world right now, how is she gonna be the most attractive woman ever



Well, I would argue she might still be but you are comparing a 40 year old to younger women. 

off the top of my head, i would put scarjo, emilia clarke, zoe saldana, sasha grey and stoya (), winstead, beyonce, and nina dobrev above her[/QUOTE]

I don't know some of these but she shits on Clarke, Saldana, Scarjo and Beyonce and I would F all 4 of them. Well, not shits on per se but still prettier. 

Keep in mind I am just talking face though. If we are talking hot Scarjo has bigger tits and B has a fatter ass than Kate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Any other 40 year old comes to mind? Sofia Vergara? No...



diane kruger's gonna be 40 in three years, marion cotillard's gonna be 40 in two

barring a cataclysm, beckinsale can say goodbye to that crown


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> maybe a little pushing it but Penelope Cruz



I do like Penelope... 
But she's not 40 yet 



Lucaniel said:


> diane kruger's gonna be 40 in three years, marion cotillard's gonna be 40 in two
> 
> barring a cataclysm, beckinsale can say goodbye to that crown



Neither of those women come close to Beckinsale


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Connelly looked good last time I saw her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how's she gonna shit on them face-wise (man this metaphor is getting 2 lewd) when her face is so unusually long?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

fucking cruz was scathing hot in the counselor


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Luc, what other Unwound albums did you listen to


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> how's she gonna shit on them face-wise (man this metaphor is getting 2 lewd) when her face is so unusually long?



Look man, to each his own. I am just saying she is probably the prettiest women I have ever seen. 

But there are different things to talk about here. I wouldn't pick her for sex over some of the women you listed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Vaulto.
> 
> You recommended 5 albums.
> 
> ...



Better start as soon as then


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

"Real Madrid 3-0 Atletico Madrid"

what in the fuck

did simeone send out a second string?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys I may want to be the next Terminator. Everyone but Tetra feel free to judge. I don't want him calling me ugly and saying I have yellow teeth.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't care what you all say

Salma Hayek is still more than  alright


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Hey Luc, what other Unwound albums did you listen to



leaves turn and and the future of what


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't even know why Sasha Gray is included in a Katie Beckensale debate. You dun goofed, Luc.

and  Vergara is too full bodied for Masterrace. Chicks with the body of a 14 year old is more his speed.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterrace:

Counting late 30s / nearly 40:
Amy Adams
Jessica Chastain
Isla Fisher
Milla Jovovich
Jennifer Conelly
and the ever so unpopular choice
Gwyneth Paltrow



Beckinsale has it going for her that she looks insanely young. First glance you won't think she's much older than 30. Youthful appearance isnt the only thing defining beauty in women 35+.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm putting my name behind Robocop, if it's shit I'll wear a set of Stunna's choosing for a week. That's how much faith I have in the film


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I don't care what you all say
> 
> Salma Hayek is still more than  alright



Salma was once upon time my dream girl. She still ain't bad though. 



~Gesy~ said:


> and  Vergara is too full bodied for Masterrace. Chicks with the body of a 14 year old is more his speed.



Vergara is stacked but she is too damned annoying.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy shit i forgot the game  Watching now


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Masterrace:
> 
> Counting late 30s / nearly 40:
> *Amy Adams
> ...



slice _knows_

i didn't include chastain because some might consider her funny looking but man


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> But it truly is a microcosm of me + you, because you made a :d etective, whereas I emphatically turned down :jove. I just have dem Cincinnatus genes.



I know people use the  whenever a genius moment or outstanding deductive post is made, but I could definitely see a true benefit to :jove being used whenever tomfoolery could occur.







Cyphon said:


> Not sure if my reaction should be
> 
> 
> 
> or



You have succeeded where Masterrace has failed.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

If we are talking 40 J Lo's name needs thrown in the mix. She still looks good.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Masterrace:
> 
> Counting late 30s / nearly 40:
> Amy Adams
> ...



We all know Adams, Cotillard, Patton, and Cruz make top-tier choices from each race in this regard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree with you, Cyphon, I've heard her accent isn't even real.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon, re-watch Dawn till Dusk.

Peak Hayek.

Also loving that beard man.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

>that feel when no classically beautiful gf


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> leaves turn and and the future of what



Fake Train and Repetition are their 2nd and 3rd best album check those out

Leaves is obviously the best, I'd willingly spend quite a bit to track down a copy of that album


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Beckinsale has it going for her that she looks insanely young. First glance you won't think she's much older than 30. Youthful appearance isnt the only thing defining beauty in women 35+.




Youthful appearance is the only thing their should be, regardless of age


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >that feel when no classically beautiful gf



Counter this, my friend.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree with you, Cyphon, I've heard her accent isn't even real.



If it isn't she needs to cut that shit out. Ruins her. 



Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Cyphon, re-watch Dawn till Dusk.
> 
> Peak Hayek.



She was still looking good in After the Sunset and Ask the Dust....Dat ocean scene. 



> Also loving that beard man.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Obviously, Tetra is just a red herring to distract everyone from the second man on the grassy knoll.





R.I.P John F. Kennedy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Youthful appearance is the only thing their should be, regardless of age



It's getting to the point where I don't know if you're joking.You're scaring me


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Fake Train and Repetition are their 2nd and 3rd best album check those out
> 
> Leaves is obviously the best, I'd willingly spend quite a bit to track down a copy of that album



will do



well there's one


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Counter this, my friend.



i can't


*Spoiler*: _alternate_ 



believe i forgot about weisz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Dunno why y'all debating when Gwyneth is canon sexiest woman in the world.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

oh my fuckin' shit Atletico

Calderon will still be hell for Madrid doe

those players will be angry


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> will do
> 
> 
> 
> well there's one



I meant vinyl not cd


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Mate i got you
> 
> Julia Holter - Loud City Song
> Doesn't really click with me. A bit too slow. I like my slow music without vocals.
> ...




Initial reactions added in ^


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

The way this thread derailed. Salivating over women we can't hope to get  ain't about that life.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

For white chicks it's Chastain(fave actress) and Weisz, no doubt


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dunno why y'all debating when Gwyneth is canon sexiest woman in the world.



Ghost was a Day 1 viewer of Shakespeare in Love and Great Expectations, during their cinema debuts.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i can't
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _alternate_
> ...



How could i forget to list Rachel Weisz. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dunno why y'all debating when Gwyneth is canon sexiest woman in the world.



I always get strange looks when i say i think she's beautiful. THen she was named "most beautiful in the world" and i was confused.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I meant vinyl not cd



is music actually better on vinyl, para?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Counter this, my friend.



 

I dunno why, but I presume Rachel has paid money and gone through the mill to keep herself looking like that

Beckinsale I think less so but I could be wrong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dunno why y'all debating when Gwyneth is canon sexiest woman in the world.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought you might not like Cronin  bowie is hit and miss but the next day was a return to form.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i never fancied gwyneth paltrow

then i saw iron man


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> The way this thread derailed. Salivating over women we can't hope to get  ain't about that life.



Vault with that truth.

To be honest I can't be attracted to female musician/ actors if I don't like what they do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> The way this thread derailed. Salivating over women we can't hope to get  ain't about that life.



Lol, Vault


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

It is a joke bringing Paltrow up in this convo.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's getting to the point where I don't know if you're joking.You're scaring me



That's the only type of females I find legit attractive. Other types just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault hiding his natural man thirst 

What Bowie album we on about, Lets Dance

also forgot to ask you your punk bands Vaulto


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

vaulto have you seen this article

http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2014/feb/05/lithuanian-suarez-ronaldo-golden-shoe-award

is it clickbait or is the author just retarded


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

> In 2001-02, Marc Lloyd Williams scored 47 goals in a 34-game season for Bangor City, who finished third in the League of Wales. But that is the only time a player has come anywhere near the total of 50 league goals scored by Messi for Barcelona in 2011-12. Williams lost out on the Golden Shoe to Sporting's Jardel and would have needed an improbable tally of 64 goals to claim the prize. Even now, 12 years later, it still rankles.
> 
> "I was very disappointed," he says.


BANGOR CITY IN THE LEAGUE OF WALES

pffffffffft

fuck off you idiot


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

alright enough talk bout the women. thread quality going down


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh guys guess what. Somehow I found a theatre STILL showing Gravity 3D at one time tonight. Going to go see it. So expect to be pissed off later tonight if you really loved it


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i never fancied gwyneth paltrow
> 
> then i saw iron man



I remember Rukia being very rustled when i gave Iron Man 3 a bonus point because Paltrow looked so pretty in it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> alright enough talk bout the women. thread quality going down



What a homo...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i never fancied gwyneth paltrow
> 
> then i saw iron man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

If Jena was here she'd slap you down Pseudo


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Idiots at IGN mad 'cause Shinji was named best anime character of all time


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It is a joke bringing Paltrow up in this convo.




I was on Scarlett's side when i heard she and Paltrow fought on the set of Iron Man 2. 

I don't give a shit about the details, but everyone would have made the same decision anyway


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

never say tenenbaums, gesy

also, i don't like that hair


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah Luc there is a difference


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Idiots at IGN mad 'cause Shinji was named best anime character of all time



heh

why would anyone ever pay attention to IGN?

that's like getting your football journalism from bleacher report


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Scarlett better have won


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Paltrow is a vegan. She ain't got no muscle for fighting.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I was on Scarlett's side when i heard she and Paltrow fought on the set of Iron Man 2.
> 
> I don't give a shit about the details, but everyone would have made the same decision anyway


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca lmao I also read a dumb article the other day and thought about you  The Guardian is really falling in quality  

Especially the life and style articles are always so shit


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

The Observer solos vault


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

.
.
.
.



Chelski couldn't hold back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, Scarlett lost scenes because Gwyenth didn't want to be out shined.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca lmao I also read a dumb article the other day and thought about you  The Guardian is really falling in quality
> 
> Especially the life and style articles are always so shit



i did like the post-city/chelsea articles, though

gave some deserved recognition to mourinho after "park the bus anti football blah blah" for days


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> alright enough talk bout the women. thread quality going down



Pseudo wishing he had the power to eliminate all our posts, in true Pseudo-like deleting fashion.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> heh
> 
> why would anyone ever pay attention to IGN?
> 
> that's like getting your football journalism from goal.com



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh yeah, Scarlett lost scenes because Gweynth didn't want to be out shined.



Shoulda showed her tits.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



i'm not familiar with goal.com, so i don't know what the correction implies

is it that goal.com is more crap than bleacher report (if so, wow), or what?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i did like the post-city/chelsea articles, though
> 
> gave some deserved recognition to mourinho after "park the bus anti football blah blah" for days



I remember when the team sheets got realised and everyone and their mums thought we would park the bus. Glorious game


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

As confirmed most beautiful woman in the world, Queen Gwyneth shouldn't have to play second fiddle to any one.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm not familiar with goal.com, so i don't know what the correction implies
> 
> is it that goal.com is more crap than bleacher report (if so, wow), or what?



Goal is a cesspool. GOAT comments can be found though


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Goal is a cesspool. GOAT comments can be found though



actually i just remembered one i saw there

have you seen the "i saw messi in a convenience store" copypasta?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Luc was talking about NFL football Pseudo 

i think


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca lmao I also read a dumb article the other day and thought about you  The Guardian is really falling in quality
> 
> Especially the life and style articles are always so shit



Vault who are you in The Guardian comment section? boringoldchelsea, TheSpecialJuan or Lukaku?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc was talking about NFL football Pseudo
> 
> i think



bleacher report covers footy too

look on the front page

"Live: Barca vs. Real Sociedad"



> FOOTBALL
> Yaya Toure Must Lead for Man City
> Beckham Announces Miami MLS Team
> Space for Coutinho in Brazil Team?
> ...


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Still listening to random recommendations on iTunes.
THe latest Sophie Ellis Bextor album doesn't sound half bad. Thats so unusual compared to her pop stuff so far.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys vote on  yet? It's suppose to end later tonight. This is one of those rare occurrence when I choose an older woman over a jailbait.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

masterrace, why are you paying any attention to 'Miss 'Naruto' 2013/14'


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterrace feels uncomfortable talking about real women so he has to direct the attention towards teenaged anime girls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> As confirmed most beautiful woman in the world, Queen Gwyneth shouldn't have to play second fiddle to any one.



he team that dubbed her this need to get their eyes checked.

When it comes to famous people, She's not even top 50.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You guys vote on  yet? It's suppose to end later tonight. This is when I'll choose an older woman over a jailbait.



Hinata? My God.........


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You guys vote on  yet? It's suppose to end later tonight. This is when I'll choose an older woman over a jailbait.



Hinata's male fans are creepy as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Miss Naruto?

the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Vault who are you in The Guardian comment section? boringoldchelsea, TheSpecialJuan or Lukaku?



I'm not a member haha


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

pseudo, who do you support again, spurs?

are you Dante or Magnusson?


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> masterrace, why are you paying any attention to 'Miss 'Naruto' 2013/14'



Because fuck Hinata...


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Hinata's male fans are creepy as fuck.



If you like Hinata, I'm looking at you funny. Probably some sicko.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Hinata's male fans are creepy as fuck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

if vaulto was a member, i would have guessed exxxcalibur


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i got banned for mocking someone about his hinata hug pillow once


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if vaulto was a member, i would have guessed exxxcalibur



And why is that?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't know Bleacher Report covered intl. Football Luc, I don't go on that site


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Hinata and Konan aren't even most attractive.

smh


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

This page has been sponsored by:

[youtube]HZYfi_Ex_gM[/youtube]


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> pseudo, who do you support again, spurs?
> 
> are you Dante or Magnusson?



Football?

England: Spurs.

Spain :Real Madrid. Falling out of love with them though. I think I subconsciously want them to lose every game 

Germany: Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective is a chelsea fan  this much I'm certain of.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

I ain't monogamous

Manu only and only Manu 

i think imma put on an Adnan set soon :33


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective is a chelsea fan  this much I'm certain of.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

What da hell Detective know about Football?

You're a damn Canadian, go watch  Ice Hockey, you pleb.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> And why is that?



out of the the ones pseudo guessed, i recall boringoldchelsea being too chill and i forgot specialjuan even existed lol. lukaku is a possibility but he's a bit thick sometimes. exxxcalibur combines a pretty mean edge with being pretty smart 

shedexile is german iirc and seems too old, just like dizzy and another dude whose name i forget


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Football?
> 
> England: Spurs.
> 
> ...



and do you post BTL?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

roma beating Napoli :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Rinoa said:


> Have already been checked and there's no evidence of dupes so far.
> Only one but their vote has been removed from the poll.
> After closing the poll we can carry out another check up.
> 
> Probably some people decided to participate and vote later than others.^^



Dupes were created to make sure Hinata won.

The hell is wrong with these people!?


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Football?
> 
> England: Spurs.



Everton going to smash that on Sunday.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I ain't monogamous
> 
> Manu only and only Manu
> 
> i think imma put on an Adnan set soon :33







> Adj.	1.	monogamous - (used of relationships and of individuals) having one matemonogamous - (used of relationships and of individuals) having one mate; "monogamous marriage"; "monogamous for life"



......................................


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> What da hell Detective know about Football?
> 
> You're a damn Canadian, go watch  Ice Hockey, you pleb.



Football and Basketball are actually my favourite sports. I played quite a bit of the former as a child growing up. 90's era was amazing for both sports. Especially the WC antics. 

Street football was the best as a kid. Every day, before school, during lunch, and after the day was done.

Anyone remember this ad?

[YOUTUBE]f65EwG10kgY[/YOUTUBE]

:33


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dupes were created to make sure Hinata won.
> 
> The hell is wrong with these people!?



one dupe is nothing

the user i mentioned with the notional hug pillow, he was banned for making _a hundred_ dupes to influence an OP popularity poll

dupes are endemic in naruto popularity polls, too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> What da hell Detective know about Football?
> 
> You're a damn Canadian, go watch  Ice Hockey, you pleb.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hinata and Konan aren't even most attractive.
> 
> smh



If Hinata wins, I'm blaming you people...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> one dupe is nothing
> 
> the user i mentioned with the notional hug pillow, he was banned for making _a hundred_ dupes to influence an OP popularity poll
> 
> dupes are endemic in naruto popularity polls, too



Got same issues in FT votes too

damn this forum


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Everton going to smash that on Sunday.



Most definitely.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Voting for Hinata, show me the thread.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Seriously, I hate that hoe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

The woman who should win Miss Naruto is obviously Ino, as she shares the most qualities with universally accepted most beautiful woman on the planet, Gwyneth.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> This isn't going to stop the dedicated ones.  They'll just spam enough to be able to join the new usergroup and then continue to mess with poll results.  *Heck, one user made nearly 100 dupes this month and used them to vote in polls.*  This may cut down on how many dupe he would be willing to create but he'll still likely have a dozen or so dupes.  There are others that will won't be too deterred by it.



4 real               .


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Also, biggest choker/lazy bastard of my childhood viewing.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Seriously, fuck that guy.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

It was about being the most attractive?

I thought it was best female character. Hinata still should not be there.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterrace, give us the link


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

i like Konan but i ain't sullying my hands


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

picking the best female character in naruto is a fool's errand

they're all terrible


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

mai innocent waifu hinata-chan

so shy and innocent

her love for naruto is pure!! not like that skank sakura. hinata is so kind and shy tee hee


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> picking the best female character in naruto is a fool's errand
> 
> they're all terrible



Don't you ever say an unkind word about Chiyo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Calling Hinata innocent when she's been staring at Naruto's dick with her x-ray vision since she was like 5 years old.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

It used to be fun watching the endless fuckups defend Hinata as a good character, they almost always had some weird ass fantasies about a good waifu who would never talk back.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Should have known Stunna gay ass voted for Hinata


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Don't you ever say an unkind word about Chiyo.



okay, forgot about her tbh

chiyo it is

she was...acceptable



Pseudo said:


> Someone post the link.
> 
> I need to get the poor man's rei ayanami out of here.



rei ayanami is the poor man's rei ayanami


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> It was about being the most attractive?
> 
> I thought it was best female character. Hinata still should not be there.





> Who deserves it to carry the Miss 'Naruto' 2013/2014 title and be known as the most beautiful and attractive of them all?





Lucaniel said:


> one dupe is nothing
> 
> the user i mentioned with the notional hug pillow, he was banned for making _a hundred_ dupes to influence an OP popularity poll
> 
> dupes are endemic in naruto popularity polls, too



What a sad reality we live in


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> mai innocent waifu hinata-chan
> 
> so shy and innocent
> 
> her love for naruto is pure!! not like that skank sakura. hinata is so kind and shy tee hee



Sakura took Naruto's heterosexual kissing virginity in the latest chapter, no matter what the original intent was.

And she has his heart literally in her hands.

Nothing has changed since Chapter 1.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

HoU is just weird though man.

"Could Sakura's ass feature on a rap video?"

Never forget.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Naruto and Hinata are never gonna happen

It's Ichihime levels right now.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Barca getting fucking decisions then after score   Go figure


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

vault any good streams for that?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> HoU is just weird though man.
> 
> "Could Sakura's ass feature on a rap video?"
> 
> Never forget.



22 pages

never forget indeed


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

HINATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!   

I think I might punch the first person that comes into my room. Man I'm pissed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Naruto and Hinata are never gonna happen
> 
> It's Ichihime levels right now.



i'm behind on bleach

Ichihime seriously isn't gonna happen tho?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> vault any good streams for that?



Rasengan to the shoulder.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

So was everyone voting for Hinata? I may go add mine.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

han, i just went back to that thread

the funniest thing about it is that some messages were deleted by halfhearted with the reason given as "off topic/spam"

"off topic/spam", in a thread about whether sakura's ass was worthy of being enshrined in a rap video


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

^^ Latent pedo 

EDIT fuck sake Luca move


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> vault any good streams for that?



I have no idea :S Watching it on TV


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Naruto should just get with Karin. Keep dat Uzumaki bloodline pure.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> So was everyone voting for Hinata? I may go add mine.



I did


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> han, i just went back to that thread
> 
> the funniest thing about it is that some messages were deleted by halfhearted with the reason given as "off topic/spam"
> 
> "off topic/spam", in a thread about whether sakura's ass was worthy of being enshrined in a rap video



Post the link bro


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> Rasengan to the shoulder.



LOL @ the limited streaming options.

Dat True Detective

Watch from the first row, or don't watch at all.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> So was everyone voting for Hinata? I may go add mine.



I voted Konan


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> I have no idea :S Watching it on TV



Sky? Keeping up with BBC updates

Barca easing to victory I bet

Real better win that Copa


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Post the link bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> I did



Tempted to do it in order to troll Masterrace.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> han, i just went back to that thread
> 
> the funniest thing about it is that some messages were deleted by halfhearted with the reason given as "off topic/spam"
> 
> "off topic/spam", in a thread about whether sakura's ass was worthy of being enshrined in a rap video



Hahaha, really what is there even to talk about?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Hinata up by 10 now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Kurenai should win Miss Naruto, real talk. Bitch living in the Konoha ghetto slums raising a kid as a single mother after her baby daddy was killed in gang warfare.

Inspirational


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

o fuck it turns out my local tv channel is also broadcasting Copa Del Rey 

thanks for the effort doe guys really appreciate it


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Hinata up by 10 now



Fuck you  and Vault


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

This place is great for when you're feeling down. How can you not leave that section with a smile on your face?

It's a constant reminder that things could be worst.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Dat True Detective

Seriously, posting this again. First Row has streams for pretty much every sport, and every game if it's being filmed.

I love watching the opposing team's commentary for NBA games on it.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

The threads after the "Women should be child bearers" thing was fucking genius. People trying to justify how Kishi wasn't really sexist.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> This place is great for when you're feeling down. How can you not leave that section with a smile on your face?
> 
> It's a constant reminder that things could be worst.



A Nesha thread. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

> I keep hearing so much talk about Sakura having a great ass. So I would like to know if anyone thinks a platinum-selling rap artist would want to feature her ass in their music video?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

incidentally, jena

i had that reaction to jay z's verse in "drunk in love"


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

That thread. That fucking thread.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

lol Djemba Djemba


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm behind on bleach
> 
> Ichihime seriously isn't gonna happen tho?



I have not read Bleach since the fullbring fiasco. 

They won't. not as long as Rukia's there.

Ichigo X Rukia is so blatantly obvious.  Kubo never tried to hide what the end game was going to be


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahaha, I forgot about Creator. Man that dude was fucking wierd.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

_"Your breasteses is my breakfast"_

- Jay-Z


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

He literally drew "himself" behind Tsunade. And talked about how he was going to marry her one day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

aww man, anyone remember Creator? He was so obsessed with Tsunade he had this as an avy.






Reading his post brought back so many memories, dude.


EDIT: i'm always late


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

people isn't it a fad to drop bleach at this point 

i tapped out


naruto only gets by because it's ending

and wtf them fullbring people are actually still alive


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Ugh... You have the epitome of  shit taste SO HOW FUCKING DARE YOU IMPLY THAT I HAVE SHIT TASTE!?. I bet you've never even seen an entry level Bergman film!
> YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT FILM!



can't wait for nensense to get back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Between rabid Naruhina fans, Creator, Vanity, and that one chick that was obsessed with Hidan, it's clear no one should ever venture out of the Mall unless they want to meet the dregs of the earth.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca im not


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> aww man, anyone remember Creator? He was so obsessed with Tsunade he had this as an avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



♥Tsunade's Husband♥
Location: Between Tsunade's legs.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> can't wait for nensense to get back



Please no...


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> can't wait for nensense to get back


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. No: A-


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Jay-z makes so much money he can shit on beyonce and make it sell


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Jay-z makes so much money he can shit on beyonce and make it sell



..................


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I don't know how tight you have that Fedora pushed down on your head, but you should try and loosen it a bit.





Rica_Patin said:


> Now now Mr. Socialist, just because one group might be arrogant doesn't mean that your little group isn't arrogant as well.





Rica_Patin said:


> You are again, a euphoric feeling Socialist who wears fedoras.





Rica_Patin said:


> Do you actually think you're making an intelligent argument?
> Seriously?





Rica_Patin said:


> Are you 16 years old?





Rica_Patin said:


> You're cute kid.
> 
> Please stop trying to act like you're smarter than me because it's hilariously adorable.





Rica_Patin said:


> 2. You are not smarter than me and you never will be. After all, you think TrayTray was brutally murdered by Zimmerman rather than using logic and actual forensic facts to see that TrayTray attacked Zimmerman and that Zimmerman had to kill TrayTray in self defense.





Rica_Patin said:


> You are a Naruto fan and a militant atheist.
> I've won here cutey.





Rica_Patin said:


> 2. I didn't respond to points of yours that were hilariously ignorant. Again, it's adorable how you think you're smarter than me.





Rica_Patin said:


> You are a Naruto fan.
> How can you claim to have any ground in an argument such as this?





Rica_Patin said:


> If you can't realize why Naruto fans are incapable of being a part of an intelligent discussion then there isn't a point in me trying to explain it.





Rica_Patin said:


> Anyways, the debate is over so I'm done in this thread.
> Stay cute kiddos.





Rica_Patin said:


> It's hilarious how you cuties can't understand the ironic usage of my avatar.
> Are you not familiar with the reputation of the exact image in my avatar?



i _really_ can't wait for nensense to get back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Between rabid Naruhina fans, Creator, Vanity, and that one chick that was obsessed with Hidan, it's clear no one should ever venture out of the Mall unless they want to meet the dregs of the earth.



Vanity had a real life boyfriend who she considered less attractive than Hidan.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Vanity was KY? The headcase so insane that the Staff even abandoned any pretenses of trying to help her out with her perpetual self-victimization mindset.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll have to decide what kind of ref to be once Nen returns: Richard Steele or Joe Cortez....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

She had a mental breakdown when they sealed her rep.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

Everyone encouraged her to commit suicide.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

speedy, beyonce's net worth is catching up to jay, actually

plus i'd say she's been bigger in public profile for a while now


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

You should see the mental breakdown when we actually banned her. The pictures she uploaded once we stopped responding...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> Vanity was KY? The headcase so insane that the Staff even abandoned any pretenses of trying to help her out with her perpetual self-victimization mindset.



Thats the one

I think her end came because she could not bring herself to leave this place, even though she wanted too. Mods had to do a mercy ban.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> incidentally, jena
> 
> i had that reaction to jay z's verse in "drunk in love"


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> You should see the mental breakdown when we actually banned her. The pictures she uploaded once we stopped responding...



was this where she pretended to hang herself with a towel?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> You should see the mental breakdown when we actually banned her. The pictures she uploaded once we stopped responding...



Link


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> speedy, beyonce's net worth is catching up to jay, actually
> 
> plus i'd say she's been bigger in public profile for a while now



He can retire on his huge hovi emnpire tbh

Is it too late to be adopted by them?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

And even then, she still had her brigade of white knights coming to her aid.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

PM us the link(s) Ms Jove


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> He can retire on his huge hovi emnpire tbh
> 
> Is it too late to be adopted by them?



speedy, since you're a dude who's alive and straight, i assume you want to bang beyonce. wanting to be adopted by her seem like a kinky twist to that


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

you guys are pathetic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

huh

i'm going through the KY leaks

spy seems to have some sort of benevolent rapport with her

i didn't expect that - i would think spy would despise her, to be honest


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> you guys are pathetic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not sure they even exist anymore, but I remember the thread was titled "I hate you all."

She went bonkers, started telling us she was going to cut herself, posted pics of her "wounds" or whatever from scratching at herself.


I mean... it was _literally_ Greek fucking tragedy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> huh
> 
> i'm going through the KY leaks
> 
> ...



actually, the HR seems to be divided on whether spy is nice to her or trolling her, never mind


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm-6RR4sLXw[/youtube]

 this series


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Spy said:
			
		

> Except I'm not trolling her, Esboner.





			
				Esponer said:
			
		

> My Internet name is Esponer. Could you please use it? I consider the term you use impolite.



pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I paid money to see Bloodrayne and Ultraviolet in the theatres.


Aeon Flux, Battlefield Earth, The Postman, and Pluto Nash.  Beat that.

(Not you Martial.)


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

listening to Is This It by The Strokes.

Catchiest album of all time. So good.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

pseudo, have you finished punpun yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm not sure they even exist anymore, but I remember the thread was titled "I hate you all."
> 
> She went bonkers, started telling us she was going to cut herself, posted pics of her "wounds" or whatever from scratching at herself.
> 
> ...



I hope these people got the help they needed.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

These last pages makes me grateful i dont read Naruto


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

I can leak this to show how much of a dick I was in the Courts back then. She started her thread called "I hate you all" with a very long list of all the people she hated. I waited until Thanksgiving and replied:



Ms. Jove said:


> Dear Turkey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She ignored me.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

he did read a non-Hox trans of the last volume I think

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5GAGswWrGk[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_ZUkDnVtd4[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'll have to decide what kind of ref to be once Nen returns: Richard Steele or Joe Cortez....


Steele did the right thing during the Julio Caesar Chavez fight.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> speedy, since you're a dude who's alive and straight, i assume you want to bang beyonce. wanting to be adopted by her seem like a kinky twist to that



She was my favourite Destiny Child back in the day lol

Altho I did like Kelly Rowland


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I don't know why people still trust Rukia. The guy is clearly a sociopath.




Sociopaths are trust worthy. You always know where they stand on any matter .





Lucaniel said:


> thanks to the rest of you btw
> 
> i can't remember all the stuff i read through in itt, but i do remember huey starting on stunna again
> 
> ...



i can't remember all the stuff i read through in itt, but i do remember Lucy bragging about his internet BFF again.

what i found absurd in that episode was the notion that by overanalyzing my posts on stunna and putting his stencil like insults( Before I forget do you actually take time to memorize Stunna's Catchphrases  ), Lucy had accomplished an epic burnt

spoiler: that is totally a cry for help.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

What do you mean "was" a dick, Jove


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> These last pages makes me grateful i dont read Naruto


I don't understand why anyone reads it anymore.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Steele did the right thing during the Julio Caesar Chavez fight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> i can't remember all the stuff i read through in itt, but i do remember Lucy bragging about his internet BFF again.



what



> what i found absurd in that episode was the notion that by overanalyzing my posts on stunna



what overanalyzing



> stencil like insults



what



> ( Before I forget do you actually take time to memorize Stunna's Catchphrases  )



he has _one_



> Lucy had accomplished an epic burnt



burnt



> spoiler: that is totally a cry for help.



this is the most inept post i have ever seen


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand why anyone reads it anymore.



Invested too much time, just want it to end already.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> YOU HAVEN"T EVEN SEEN A DECENT FUCKING MOVIE HE'S STARRED IN SO YOU LITERALLY HAVE ZERO FUCKING ROOM TO TALK ABOUT HIS TALENT!
> GOD FUCKING DAMN THAT POST WAS UNFATHOMABLY RIDICULOUS!
> 
> YOU CLEARLY DO NOT KNOW JACK FUCKING SHIT ABOUT ACTING!
> ...


nensense come back right now, i miss your...

...i don't even know how to sum you up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Aeon Flux, Battlefield Earth, The Postman, and Pluto Nash.  Beat that.
> 
> (Not you Martial.)



Alone in the Dark, House of the Dead, Bullet to the Head, In the Name of the King: Dungeon Siege, Freddie Got Fingered, Drive Angry, Crossover, Step Up 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand why anyone reads it anymore.



1)Takes 5 minutes to finish a chapter.
2) it's something I've started reading in my childhood (stopping now would be weird for me)
3)And I would have never met you awesome creatures without it


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I was gnna say Rukia won

But then Ghost posted Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

No wonder he believes himself a true patrician if he feasts on fodder such as that  Over here its a whole different kettle of fish


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca,

I support your new customer user title.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> pseudo, have you finished punpun yet?



Yep

It's my 2nd favorite after Akira.

I love that Punpun's friend with the glasses made something of his life. He's the only one that had a truly happy ending.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I was gnna say Rukia won
> 
> But then Ghost posted Freddy Got Fingered



I sat through the whole thing man..

What the fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone probably would've mentioned something like xXx 2 : State of the Union or the Transporter trilogy, but those movies are classics.

Oh wait...I forgot to mention Chun Li and Elektra.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> spoiler: that is totally a cry for help.



Huey displaying his own cry for help by masquerading it as one from someone else.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone probably would've mentioned something like xXx 2 : State of the Union or the Transporter trilogy, but those movies are classics.
> 
> Oh wait...I forgot to mention Chun Li and Elektra.



Fuck you all, Master of Disguise is the greatest shame in the history of the world.

I never trusted Dana Carvey after that bullshit.

That God damn Turtle Turtle joke in the trailer, fooled billions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost, your set always reminds me of this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Luca,
> 
> I support your new custom user title.



heh, i figured you'd approve

you might enjoy brooklyn nine nine, btw

best police show on air right now


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

I remembered when Darc rocked that sig


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

What the fuck Pseudo i havent finished Punpun  

Yes i am rustled as fuck 

Vengeance is mine, I will repay


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Fuck you all, Master of Disguise is the greatest shame in the history of the world.
> 
> I never trusted Dana Carvey after that bullshit.
> 
> That God damn Turtle Turtle joke in the trailer, fooled billions.



Turtle Turtle was the goddamn BOAT GOAT trailer joke.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Para trololololol 

Pseudo strikes again


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Turtle Turtle was the goddamn BOAT GOAT trailer joke.



I know man, I know. 

MFW I discovered the main villain's key trait was farting.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> heh, i figured you'd approve
> 
> you might enjoy brooklyn nine nine, btw
> 
> best police show on air right now



Haha, Indeed. I watch it.

Fucking Peralta and Terry Crews.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Master of Disguise or the most recent the Pink Panther films?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Para trololololol
> 
> Pseudo strikes again



I'm legit mad i overloaded on work and got ahead so that tonight I would have free time to read it in one go in peace  

Vengeance is mine, I will repay


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Master of Disguise or the most recent the Pink Panther films?



Master of Disguise man.

I can't get that wasted time of my life back.

I never understood the phrase of wanting to look away from a train wreck but being unable to, until that movie.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck my car and the alarm right now


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm legit mad i overloaded on work and got ahead so that tonight I would have free time to read it in one go in peace
> 
> Vengeance is mine, I will repay



Hahahaha i havent seen Para like this


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Also, Master of Disguise would turn 2014 Enno into 32 BC Enno.

It regresses the mind.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what




what


> what overanalyzing



qu?



> what


cad




> he has _one_


что 




> burnt


 เผา




> this is the most inept post i have ever seen


Cho!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Para you don't work 

Lazy as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

John Cena in The Marine.

I forgot...I watched that on opening day.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

so that's how to rustle para

it's too cruel

i doubt i'll ever be able to do it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

So Huey, I think we've found out what sort of agreement you and Tetra got into.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm not sure they even exist anymore, but I remember the thread was titled "I hate you all."
> 
> She went bonkers, started telling us she was going to cut herself, posted pics of her "wounds" or whatever from scratching at herself.
> 
> ...



There was also her huge meltdown over Deidara's face being slightly blocked by the format layout on the Akatsuki skin, and the final nail in the coffin was her good bye or whatever thread in what used to be either the Lounge or Chatterbox.

I think in just under an hour that thread accumulated something like nearly 800-1000 posts while most people took turns ripping on her, Staff defending their reasoning for her getting a repseal for her protection (iirc Para even said something to the effect that she FREQUENTLY AS FUCK complained and cried about it in the Courts) and the self-claimed attempts to harm herself had them ripping their hair out in frustration.

It was a pretty charming point in notable NF events.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> what
> 
> 
> qu?
> ...



Huey's mind has finally begun it's inevitable degradation into madness.

He will soon only be able to communicate with cave man drawings.

The large black stick man with big eyes and a jagged smile is Stunna.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> The large black stick man with big eyes and a jagged smile is Stunna.



hahahahahaha

oh man that's spooky


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Cena in The Marine.
> 
> I forgot...I watched that on opening day.



I bet you Vice has seen Hulk Hogan in Mr. Nanny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> There was also her huge meltdown over Deidara's face being slightly blocked by the format layout on the Akatsuki skin, and the final nail in the coffin was her good bye or whatever thread in what used to be either the Lounge or Chatterbox.
> 
> I think in just under an hour that thread accumulated something like nearly 800-1000 posts while most people took turns ripping on her, Staff defending their reasoning for her getting a repseal for her protection (iirc Para even said something to the effect that she FREQUENTLY AS FUCK complained and cried about it in the Courts) and the self-claimed attempts to harm herself had them ripping their hair out in frustration.
> 
> It was a pretty charming point in notable NF events.



Poor dude who was her "boyfriend" who apparently never got any....which is probably for the best. 

Never stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy shit, 11 members viewing and 18 guests.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, 11 members viewing and 18 guests.



I bring in the ratings.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> What the fuck Pseudo i havent finished Punpun
> 
> Yes i am rustled as fuck
> 
> Vengeance is mine, I will repay



Dude, I'm sorry but I don't think I spoiled anything.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, 11 members viewing and 18 guests.



13 and 21 now.

These are All-star like numbers right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Not in KY's case, but crazy can be hot tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey's mind has finally begun it's inevitable degradation into madness.
> 
> He will soon only be able to communicate with cave man drawings.
> 
> The large black stick man with big eyes and a jagged smile is Stunna.



Gwey mi seh


You Mussi tun Sketel fi de Coolie Bwai den.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Para getting rustled, it's too beautiful


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Dude, I'm sorry but I don't think I spoiled anything.



Vengeance is mine, I will repay


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

What the hell happened though? Everyone's been watching this thread recently. Are we part of some social experiment?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

The Official Thread of NF.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> 13 and 21 now.
> 
> These are All-star like numbers right now.



they're really not

there were once 46 guests viewing the gundam convo

there are like four regs in the gundam convo


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2014)

Why did Vanity get banned? 

I remember talking to her a few times about movies and she always seemed stable, but I didn't know her- as far as someone could know someone else on the internet- very well.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Thread has been active. Brings in lurkers.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not in KY's case, but crazy can be hot tho.



I like crazy too, it's exhilarating as it is terrifying


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bring in the ratings.



Haha, keep thinking that Ghost. There was a time when we were discussing our voices on vocaroo and the origin of Jena's real name, and it was like 21 and 37. Jena asked me not to use my investigation skills to reveal anything because it was scary how fast the guest viewing count rose. Creepy as fuck.



Oh shit, Jove is here. We're gonna drop down to 1 and 4.

Greatest drop in PER since Sin's downfall, which eventually led him to be out of the league in less than 2 years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vengeance is mine, I will repay



Theirs a creepy post if I ever saw one.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Why did Vanity get banned?



Being a complete and utterly certified mental case.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I like crazy too, it's exhilarating as it is terrifying



Fellow thrill seeker over here.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> What hell happened though? Everyone's been watching this thread recently. Are we part of some social experiment?



They are waiting for the next big review to come.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Theirs a creepy post if I ever saw one.



So it was Para all along?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> There was also her huge meltdown over Deidara's face being slightly blocked by the format layout on the Akatsuki skin, and the final nail in the coffin was her good bye or whatever thread in what used to be either the Lounge or Chatterbox.
> 
> I think in just under an hour that thread accumulated something like nearly 800-1000 posts while most people took turns ripping on her, Staff defending their reasoning for her getting a repseal for her protection (iirc Para even said something to the effect that she FREQUENTLY AS FUCK complained and cried about it in the Courts) and the self-claimed attempts to harm herself had them ripping their hair out in frustration.
> 
> *It was a pretty charming point in notable NF events.*



Moreso than Jay's rep-slash?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Gwey mi seh
> 
> 
> You Mussi tun Sketel fi de Coolie Bwai den.



Translation:

Help me, please.

Am so rustled.

God, why?

Wife knocked me the fuck out again.

STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNA!


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Slashstorm and the Final Villain FC/repcircle was more notable.

And hilarious.

"Don't seal bro!"


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> The Official Thread of NF.



It really is.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Why did Vanity get banned?
> 
> I remember talking to her a few times about movies and she always seemed stable, but I didn't know her- as far as someone could know someone else on the internet- very well.




For being unable to handle the forums.


Funny thing about stability... people posting in the Mall sections tend to be entirely different personalities than the personalities they project when talking about black-and-white Japanese Donald Duck comic homages.

For instance, the other major get-this-fucker-out-of-here ban was Mario. Like Vanity, he's immortalized for a litany of wrong reasons. Yet in the Sports Bar he seemed less like a R. Kelly-esque sex deviant and more like a normal guy.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

the amount of visitor hits i get on a daily basis hasn't been this high since my trolling prime.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Lone Buttu de link up inna di spot. 

Mien, mi haffi bust out a road fi mass now.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> For being unable to handle the forums.
> 
> 
> Funny thing about stability... people posting in the Mall sections tend to be entirely different personalities than the personalities they project when talking about black-and-white Japanese Donald Duck comic homages.
> ...



You mean Naruyamcha.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Lone Buttu de link up inna di spot.
> 
> Mien, mi haffi bust out a road fi mass now.



That Jamaican dialect. I'm from the Caribbean and when they get going, even i don't understand them.

*EDIT*: Is this another cry for help? You're speaking in Jamaican Patois. Why? What are you trying to say, friend?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Lone Buttu de link up inna di spot.
> 
> Mien, mi haffi bust out a road fi mass now.



Luc, I think you broke him..

Is he still under warranty?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Lone Buttu de link up inna di spot.
> 
> Mien, mi haffi bust out a road fi mass now.



Struggles to speak are becoming harder, losing hope day by day, hour by hour.

Wife broke arms, typing with nose and tongue on SHIFT button, it's too much.

Not sure how I will be able to drink liquids anymore.

May resort to urine.

Huey's Log: Day 78


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Translation:
> 
> Help me, please.
> 
> ...



Mi Neva kno da yo pum pum tun up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> That Jamaican dialect. I'm from the Caribbean and when they get going, even i don't understand them.


Bwai, ya done know seh mi deya gwaan easy.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Mi Neva kno da yo pum pum tun up.



*Translation*:"I didn't know you wanted to have sex."

Damn, wife beat him because he was too tired to hit the vag?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Mi Neva kno da yo pum pum tun up.



Translation:

Look at me
You may think you see
Who I really am
But you'll never know me
Every day
It's as if I play a part
Now I see
If I wear a mask
I can fool the world
But I cannot fool my heart

Who is that girl I see
Staring straight back at me?
When will my reflection show
Who I am inside?

I am now
In a world where I
Have to hide my heart
And what I believe in
But somehow
I will show the world
What's inside my heart
And be loved for who I am

Who is that girl I see
Staring straight back at me?
Why is my reflection
Someone I don't know?
Must I pretend that I'm
Someone else for all time?
When will my reflection show
Who I am inside?

There's a heart that must be
Free to fly
That burns with a need to know
The reason why

Why must we all conceal
What we think, how we feel?
Must there be a secret me
I'm forced to hide?
I won't pretend that I'm
Someone else for all time
When will my reflection show
Who I am inside?
When will my reflection show
Who I am inside?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> Slashstorm and the Final Villain FC/repcircle was more notable.
> 
> And hilarious.
> 
> "Don't seal bro!"



FC's invented the circle of green jerking.

Plus those kids must not have much lives outside it.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Para stop trippin'.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmm...if coming across as a sexual deviant is enough to get your banned, then...erm....how in the hell is Stunna still here?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Rep Circles was the only reason I joined FC's


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmm...if coming across as a sexual deviant is enough to get your banned, then...erm....how in the hell is Stunna still here?



You think your vileness is funny? Stunna please be careful with him.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> FC's invented the circle of green jerking.
> 
> Plus those kids must not have much lives outside it.



MFW I initially realized that post counts don't accumulate in the FC section back in late 2004.

Never again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Didn't he start the whole rep-circle?
> 
> I remember the thread for it, but forgot to screencap it
> 
> ...



iceman started it

lemme find the caps


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rep Circles was the only reason I joined FC's



Sorry it didn't work it out too well for you breh [IMG=troll]http://www.narutoforums.com/picture.php?pictureid=71950&albumid=6558&dl=1372572166&thumb=1[/IMG]


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

MH is clearly some sort of sexual deviant with a Stunna fetish, yet he is able slip under the radar of most users here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Sorry it didn't work it out too well for you breh [IMG=troll]http://www.narutoforums.com/picture.php?pictureid=71950&albumid=6558&dl=1372572166&thumb=1[/IMG]


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Fucking Preet was behind one of the largest, if not the largest, rep jerk scandals of NF.

I think he only got a small slap on the wrist, at the cost of 300, 000 points, but he basically accumulated 3, 000, 000 plus, in addition to spreading it to others, during a period of less than a year.

Our SuperMod, lady(Jena) and gentlemen.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

So i just read this because i was curious



Terrible.

Only thing this has going for it is the clean art.

Masterrace probably would like it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> I think he only got a small slap on the wrist, at the cost of 300, 000 points, but he basically accumulated 3, 000, 000 plus, in addition to spreading it to others, during a period of less than a year.



Its insane how much rep some people have, if you would take away 300.000 from me i would be below zero. 

But in general the only correct response is: _lol, rep_.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

something about lebron's features makes me think of roger federer


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Never bothered with FC's till recently lol.

Kinda jumped around since I started in the OL where I met up with Slice back in the day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Haha, keep thinking that Ghost. There was a time when we were discussing our voices on vocaroo and the origin of Jena's real name, and it was like 21 and 37. Jena asked me not to use my investigation skills to reveal anything because it was scary how fast the guest viewing count rose. Creepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Was a time"

Not in the present.

Ergo.

I bring in the ratings.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> *Translation*:"I didn't know you wanted to have sex."
> 
> Damn, wife beat him because he was too tired to hit the vag?



De play puppay puppay lik yuh mouth.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Sorry it didn't work it out too well for you breh [IMG=troll]http://www.narutoforums.com/picture.php?pictureid=71950&albumid=6558&dl=1372572166&thumb=1[/IMG]




...............................................................


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Fucking Preet was behind one of the largest, if not the largest, rep jerk scandals of NF.
> 
> I think he only got a small slap on the wrist, at the cost of 300, 000 points, but he basically accumulated 3, 000, 000 plus, in addition to spreading it to others, during a period of less than a year.
> 
> Our SuperMod, lady(Jena) and gentlemen.



I lost 900k for a "retroactively planned" neg on Sunuvaman back in 2009 when he didn't poz me for some stuff I did for him in the Blender. Comparatively he only got slashed 600k for revenge negging me afterwards before Jetstorm got involved in it.

But oh well, rep these days isn't worth shit. Like someone else said, FC posters just circlejerk each other and it feels like all these NPUs and Eternals walking around like total poz inflation. 

Of course there was that one time while Vegeta as still an active Admin and modfucked me into being "Swat Kat" complete with a matching set, rep rank, and I had over 240 billion rep.

That was fun.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> MH is clearly some sort of sexual deviant with a Stunna fetish, yet he is able slip under the radar of most users here



It's because whenever he is around, Stunna's uptight ass clenches itself so hard in fear, that it actually unclenches itself, and releases a lot of arrogance, and annoyance in the process.

MH is a natural deterrent to keep Stunna in check.

He knows that if he lets his guard down, there is  gonna be a vanilla flag planted in dem dark cavernous hills.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

i forgot that preet was part of the circle jerk rep scandal :lmo


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> Slashstorm and the Final Villain FC/repcircle was more notable.
> 
> And hilarious.
> 
> "Don't seal bro!"



They also final villain'd the Nameless FC, people got so salty because it had the busiest traffic of any thread. In like a year the thread had 100k posts  then the fuckers killed it off. Im still salty to this day


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> something about lebron's features makes me think of roger federer


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

huey is reminding me of this picture


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> So i just read this because i was curious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theirs alot of #1 issues lately, Marvel is performing more reboots than a Windows 98 computer.:amazed

(before your time stunna)


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> I lost 900k for a "retroactively planned" neg on Sunuvaman back in 2009 when he didn't poz me for some stuff I did for him in the Blender. Comparatively he only got slashed 600k for revenge negging me afterwards before Jetstorm got involved in it.
> 
> But oh well, rep these days isn't worth shit. Like someone else said, FC posters just circlejerk each other and it feels like all these NPUs and Eternals walking around like total poz inflation.
> 
> ...



Man I miss Vegeta.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Doom's jibberish has killed the ratings share.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> I lost 900k for a "retroactively planned" neg on Sunuvaman back in 2009 when he didn't poz me for some stuff I did for him in the Blender. Comparatively he only got slashed 600k for revenge negging me afterwards before Jetstorm got involved in it.
> 
> But oh well, rep these days isn't worth shit. Like someone else said, FC posters just circlejerk each other and it feels like all these NPUs and Eternals walking around like total poz inflation.
> 
> ...





> "retroactively planned"



fuck me, that's worse than "indirect baiting"


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Am I the only one that adblocked rep? I don't even know what people have


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

White man is hated by the MAN, Luc.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Doom's jibberish has killed the ratings share.



12 and 2.

Bargnani-esque numbers now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

mfw noobs with join dates from July 2013 have rep of over 3 million. 

Legit as fuck.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Oyasumi Punpun : *A*

Can't deny what happened in the final volume was a long time comin, don't worry people we got the end we deserved 

well-fuckin' done


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Theirs alot of #1 issues lately, Marvel is performing more reboots than a Windows 98 computer.:amazed
> 
> (before your time stunna)



This is actually justified as it is a legit new character just taking over the power set. It also tries to be as diverse as possible and by extension manages to be racist as fuck, the only one who is not a complete stereotype is the father.
Also no 16 year old acts like this. Wasted potential.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Was a time"
> 
> Not in the present.
> 
> ...



It was like 2 weeks ago, but that's a century in NF time.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo

*Punpun Spoiler* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The twist involving Nanjou being that fat student from when Punpun and Aiko visited that factory in their childhood was neat man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Did Tyler just review a manga volume here


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Did Tyler just review a manga volume here



i've seen someone review a comic in here before 

this thread's title is meaningless


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vegeta looks legit cool as fuck admin that didn't give a shit either way

2013's Rapturous++ 

I know tons in my year that waaay ahead of me in the scandal which I never entered really

and I think I'm a repwhore lol


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

> Pseudo
> This message has been deleted by Pseudo.



Like fucking clockwork


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i've seen someone review a comic in here before
> 
> this thread's title is meaningless



I also rate TV shows, anime and video games here.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Oyasumi Punpun : *A*
> 
> Can't deny what happened in the final volume was a long time comin, don't worry people we got the end we deserved
> 
> well-fuckin' done




*Spoiler*: _Are you ok Tyler?_ 



I was never fan of her but when Aiko killed herself, it messed me up so bad. I didn't want to continue reading.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw noobs with join dates from July 2013 have rep of over 3 million.
> 
> Legit as fuck.



You know some of the staff be double dipping to let that shit go.

Green rep is the new black tar heroine. 

This is why I sometimes resort to using Stunna's random images when repping people, you know it will detract from them checking the UserCP as a result.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Doom's jibberish has killed the ratings share.





Lucaniel said:


> huey is reminding me of this picture



Funny man unno


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Carl's Jr Philly Cheesesteak $6 Burger: 8/10

We reviewing food now, people.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault have you watch the Goal's movies?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

AAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHHA

HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Lana del Rey thread in the music section. Really?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> AAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHA
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHHA



I was watching the game, that was so retarded.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i've seen someone review a comic in here before
> 
> this thread's title is meaningless


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Pseudo
> 
> *Punpun Spoiler*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, it was. 

You know Nanjou is basically the author's avatar right? 

I'll show you something neat just now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

ps



this ceria dude is trolling nensense brutally


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> this thread's title is meaningless



Jove needs to give me thread title changing powers or some shit. We should have a contest to name the next version of the thread, or something along those lines.

KT Movie Rating Thread - Subplot ITT: Thread cancelled due to poor Huey related ratings

Do it, Jove.

If fucking Bioness can get it for evil reasons, you know I would only use it for lulz and the betterment of my fellow KT users.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> This is actually justified as it is a legit new character just taking over the power set. It also tries to be as diverse as possible and by extension manages to be racist as fuck, the only one who is not a complete stereotype is the father.
> Also no 16 year old acts like this. Wasted potential.



Reminds me of White Tiger and her "i'm more Hispanic than you" agenda


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> AAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHA
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHHA



[IMG=sabu]http://www.narutoforums.com/picture.php?pictureid=71944&albumid=6558&dl=1372572087&thumb=1[/IMG][IMG=sabu]http://www.narutoforums.com/picture.php?pictureid=71944&albumid=6558&dl=1372572087&thumb=1[/IMG]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Mi Bawn an raise da Elington West yuh cuh seh Detective da pretty Bwai.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca posting will make it seem like we miss him  Im not in the mood for his nonsense man.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait is NF stealing coli emoticons now?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Vault have you watch the Goal's movies?



Hell no


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lana del Rey thread in the music section. Really?



I try to stay away from that place, man.

It's like another FC section, basically.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca posting will make it seem like we miss him  Im not in the mood for his nonsense man.



vaulto you've gotta step back from the situation and start laughing at how absurd he is

i mean, you know he's most likely gonna come back to plague this thread anyways


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Hell no



First movie was quite good 

Best football movies are either Fever Pitch

Maybe Green Street


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carl's Jr Philly Cheesesteak $6 Burger: 8/10
> 
> We reviewing food now, people.



Papa Johns is nasty

3/10 would not eat


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Masterpiece, I still lurk the KT thread in an incognito window. I see everything you say guys about me and I know you just came in here to troll.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ps
> 
> 
> 
> this ceria dude is trolling nensense brutally



I have no idea who Ceria is but that really was some low quality bait. And Nensense still jumped on it. -.-



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lana del Rey thread in the music section. Really?



One last unpopular opinion for today: I own her album and think its one of the better pop records to come out last year.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Papa Johns is nasty
> 
> 3/10 would not eat



Chick-Fil-A

*Rating:* Not available in Canada.

FML


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria has a point, doe.

Bergman is good, that much I admit...Through a Glass Darkly is a classic....but he never made anything as entertaining or exciting as 300.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Jove is scary as fuck  Every single time i see that grayish font


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> I have no idea who Ceria is but that really was some low quality bait. And Nensense still jumped on it. -.-



oh, you think that was low quality bait?



Lucaniel said:


> are you sure that hunter x hunter didn't rip off naruto?
> 
> after all, the pilot chapter of naruto was published in 1997, a year before hunter x hunter started





Rica_Patin said:


> Are you dense? Naruto the one-shot doesn't have quite a few of the elements that the serialization has. All the HxH rips didn't come into Naruto until the serialization.
> 
> Don't you dare play this game with me Luca because you will never win.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ceria has a point, doe.
> 
> Bergman is good, that much I admit...Through a Glass Darkly is a classic




True Patrician :ignoramus 



> ....but he never made anything as entertaining or exciting as 300.



Pleb


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Vault have you watch the Goal's movies?



I was expecting Vault to say he's watched Goal 3.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> I try to stay away from that place, man.
> 
> It's like another FC section, basically.







That said, it was once the best section on NF. The pimps, the radio, the intelligentsia...


A cautionary tale, but Boskov is working on things.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

If Karin had just screamed "THERE IS A GOD" and then kicked Minus into a pit, I'd rank the movie up there with 300.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I was expecting Vault to say he's watched Goal 3.



There is a trilogy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucy the play wa number 2 with rica.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

lol Tyler.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ceria has a point, doe.
> 
> Bergman is good, that much I admit...Through a Glass Darkly is a classic....but he never made anything as entertaining or exciting as 300.



I like this Ghost guy. He has shown some really interesting opinions these last 4 hours.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove, what movies have you watched lately?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo Ghost, you gonna check this out man? I'm all in. Lot of good dialogue.

[youtube]yXoZCAVTzEQ[/youtube]

What would the fat as fuck black hooker rate on your BBW scale?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Ms. Jove, what movies have you watched lately?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2014)

_



*DC:*
Superman (1978): 7.8/10
Superman Returns (2006): 5/10 
Batman Begins: 8/10
The Dark Knight: 9.2/10
Watchmen: 7.8/10 (was 8.8 by accident)
The Green Lantern: 4/10 
The Dark Knight Rises: 7.5/10
Man of Steel: 8/10

*Marvel/Fox/Sony/*
X-Men: 6/10
Spider-Man (2002): 6/10
X2: 7.8/10
Spider-Man 2: 7/10
X-Men: The Last Stand: 5/10
Spider-Man 3: 4/10
Fantastic Four: 4.5/10
Ghost Rider: 3/10
Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer: 3/10
Iron Man: 8/10
The Incredible Hulk: 5.5/10
X-Men Origins Wolverine: 2/10
Iron Man 2: 4/10
Thor: 5/10
X-Men First Class: 8/10
Captain America The First Avenger: 7.2/10
Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance: 2/10
Marvel's The Avengers: ~7.5/10
The Amazing Spider-Man: ~7.2/10
Iron Man 3: 6.5/10
The Wolverine: 6.5/10
Thor The Dark World: 6.8/10


*Non-Comic Book SciFi Films/Misc/:*
Gojira (1954): 8/10 (will not rate the whole series lol)

Prometheus: 7.2/10
Alien: 8.5/10
Aliens: 9/10
Alien 3: 5/10
Alien Resurrection: 4/10
Predator: 7.5/10
Predators: 7/10
Alien vs Predator: 3/10
Alien Vs Predator 2: 2.5/10

Gamera (Guardian of the Universe): 7.5/10
Gamera 2 (Attack of Legion): 8/10
Gamera 3 (Awakening of Irys): 7/10

Rebirth of Mothra: 6/10
Rebirth of Mothra 2: 2.325/10
Rebirth of Mothra 3: 6/10


Transformers (Michael Bay): 4/10
Transformers Revenge of the Fallen: 2/10
Transformers Dark of the Moon: 4.5/10

V for Vendetta: 8/10
Kick-Ass: 6/10
Scott Pilgrim vs The World: 6.5/10
Dredd 3D: 7.8/10
300: 6/10​_


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yo Ghost, you gonna check this out man? I'm all in. Lot of good dialogue.
> 
> [youtube]yXoZCAVTzEQ[/youtube]



[YOUTUBE]0RIfxInncis[/YOUTUBE]

Taking this shit :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

absquatulate

stunna's gonna be using that


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2014)

I prefer Pepper


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]0RIfxInncis[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Taking this shit :33



I'm taking this bullet for you, Bro.

[YOUTUBE]e73J71RZRn8[/YOUTUBE]

Also, fuck Rukia for selecting Vampire Academy as my 4th shitty new release on that dare list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yo Ghost, you gonna check this out man? I'm all in. Lot of good dialogue.
> 
> [youtube]yXoZCAVTzEQ[/youtube]
> 
> What would the fat as fuck black hooker rate on your BBW scale?



holy fuck, that last line he gave to that mom 

wreckage. brutal wreckage


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> absquatulate
> 
> stunna's gonna be using that



Yeah I hope some people will absquatulate this thread as well.

Today's Choice: Huey's jibberish self.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

luc how did you find your way to the theater?


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> I prefer Pepper
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I also prefer my pepper, shaken, but not stirred.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> luc how did you find your way to the theater?



i don't understand the question

it was on the index and i wanted to talk about tv and movies

???


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> I also prefer my pepper, shaken, but not stirred.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't understand the question
> 
> it was on the index and i wanted to talk about tv and movies
> 
> ???



And the rest we can say, is history.

Also, I like to think my elaborately laid out story about how Stunna was responsible for your ban from last year, played a huge part.

Still remember that unexpected shock on your part at the casualness of my laying blame on Stunna.

Good times.

T'was only 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a Retrospective. How can you live in Toronto and not know Jamaican Patois? Go ahead and ask white boy Detective.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

> Still remember that unexpected shock on your part at the casualness of my laying blame on Stunna.



that was absurd of you


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

fuck you Detective, the MD was once a haven

fuck you you all abandoned it


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective's life is just one big Xanatos gambit.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Here's a Retrospective. How can you live in Toronto and not know Jamaican Patois? Go ahead and ask white boy Detective.



[YOUTUBE]5fHDaNQtmac[/YOUTUBE]

Remix:

[YOUTUBE]ZV15UO0FdQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Absurd is the day's word.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective's life is just one big Xanatos gambit.





Reese to my Finch. Finch to my Reese.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]5fHDaNQtmac[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Remix:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZV15UO0FdQE[/YOUTUBE]



Always trying to pretend like you're some smooth poster. You are just Makin it's easy to see your true self Poseur.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger being tsundere again. Whatta slut.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Huey just wants to be accepted


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Huey isn't tsundere

just watchful his wife don't catch his sorry arse not doing chores


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

it's a he, ceria


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol ceria unfortunately Rica is a man-child

Someone link him to his crazy arse pics


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria said:


> So easy a caveman could do it.  She jumped on me for comparing a drug over dosed actor to heath ledger and oh fuck it was Krakatoa from then on.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted. RP if you read this they did not egg me on to do this.



Pretty sure Rica's a dude btw


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Lol ceria unfortunately Rica is a man-child
> 
> Someone link him to his crazy arse pics





Jena said:


> Pretty sure Rica's a dude btw



I would've thought otherwise, but it's neither here nor there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Huey just wants to be accepted



Everything is in order, being accepted isn't as easy as hopping  the border


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I would've thought otherwise, but it's neither here nor there.



tbh i think his particular brand of

well 

you know

his everything

is definitely a guy thing

i can't imagine a girl doing it


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I've reached my rustle quota Huey

best try another day


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Huey isn't tsundere
> 
> just watchful his wife don't catch his sorry arse not doing chores



Overuse joke that's already been thrown, must feel swell knowing you're going to die alone. I guess I need to start striking the proper tone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You are wrong and I hate you.
> Like if I were to see you getting murdered on the street I would just watch and laugh.
> That's how much I hate you.



Kid is really fucked up..

How the fuck did he beat his brothers to that fetus?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Huey shut up and get to work

I hear your punisher wife coming...


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> tbh i think his particular brand of
> 
> well
> 
> ...



 i'll concede you have more experience with him and leave it at that.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Always trying to pretend like you're some smooth poster. You are just Makin it's easy to see your true self Poseur.



Oh Huey, I still remember the day I received your request to learn my handsome posting ways, stylish logic and lulzy rebuttals.

Seems like it was only 2 years ago.

You should have remained my disciple, and allowed yourself to graduate from the Detective School of NF. So close.

But I sensed a darkness in you, an ego, that I hoped could be contained, and converted for the power of good.

But you made your choice.



Just as planned.





			
				Anakin Huey said:
			
		

> _*take one knee*_ I am privilege to accept this gift I may not be worthy but I will become worthy and live up to the standards of your greatness.





			
				Anakin Huey said:
			
		

> _*take one knee*_ I am privilege to accept this gift I may not be worthy but I will become worthy and live up to the standards of your greatness.





			
				Anakin Huey said:
			
		

> _*take one knee*_ I am privilege to accept this gift I may not be worthy but I will become worthy and live up to the standards of your greatness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I've reached my rustle quota Huey
> 
> best try another day




Quota?  Like if you actually work? Come on man don't be like the rest of these Turks.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2014)

How does anyone get trolled that easily?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Overuse joke that's already been thrown, must feel swell knowing you're going to die alone. I guess I need to start striking the proper tone.



okay, once or twice might've been a coincidence

but your rhyming's no accident


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger trying to subtlely battle rap everyone.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I still think Jena posterizing the shit out of Tetra and everyone throwing Rukia under the bus were the best moments of the day 

holy shit the activity in this thread has been off the chains


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i don't understand


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2014)

i was actually more surprised we legit talked about movies today 

for a while

thread went off the rails


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Oh Huey, I still remember the day I received your request to learn my handsome posting ways, stylish logic and lulzy rebuttals.
> 
> Seems like it was only 2 years ago.
> 
> ...



Whoa, bringing in the big weapons but not as deadly as using MS paint. Relax and get yourself some water before you faint .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Overuse joke that's already been thrown, must feel swell knowing you're going to die alone. I guess I need to start striking the proper tone.



You better not be trying to test me son,

Coz I have 99 problems, but you ain't one.

You battle like a pussy

I've had my fun

Dry as fuck not juicy

With you, I'm done.

*Drops mic*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't understand



....I'd hit it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> okay, once or twice might've been a coincidence
> 
> but your rhyming's no accident





You can't get nothing pass you, sharp like a Rock. I guess this is the part where I say no shit Sherlock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger tries to rap
But this is not 8 mile
Huey is Clarence


Haiku is how real men express themselves.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Gesy thirstier than half the denizes in the NBA thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Huey Dr. Suessing this bitch.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't understand



This may help explain?





> You see, the giant African land snail is a hermaphroditic love machine. ?Snails have female bits and male bits,? explained biologist Robert Cowie of the University of Hawaii, ?a single pore, through which if you?re acting as a male, a penis extrudes, or if you?re acting as a female, through which the other snail puts its penis in. And in some cases they can do it reciprocally.?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Gesy thirstier than half the denizes in the NBA thread



The NBA thread has a thirst so powerful, not even all the lakes of the world can quench it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> You better not be trying to test me son,
> 
> Coz I have 99 problems, but you ain't one.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you're into Glee, I'm about to serve you like what Wilson did Bree


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread hahaha


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't understand



My instincts were right on


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

someone once started a "rap battle" thread in the obd

i'd like to collect some reactions from that one, because they definitely fit whatever's happening here


*Spoiler*: __ 





Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh god no
> 
> just no





Darth Nihilus said:


> SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP





Narcissus said:


> After reading through this I believe I've lost some brain cells.





Quelsatron said:


> jesus fucking christ





Crimson Dragoon said:


> it is objectively bad, like Shadow the Hedgehog





Hunteri Heroci said:


> he's raping the english language





Lucaniel said:


> i'm looking at this objectively, and that sucked.





Lucaniel said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> are you rapping or doing some kind of shitty experimental poetry, because your rhythm went right out the window there.
> 
> what does that even mean





Darth Nihilus said:


> Sorry, but that was horrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria said:


> My instincts were right on



Maybe it's one of them he-shes.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Sounds like you're into Glee, I'm about to serve you like what Wilson did Bree
> 
> [YOUTUBE]StlMdNcvCJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria said:


> My instincts were right on



no dude, he has straight up posted pictures of his dick before (or so he's said, at least, i've never been masochistic enough to actually go look)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Gesy thirstier than half the denizes in the NBA thread



Crazy chicks..Para


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Always trying to pretend like you're some smooth poster. You are just Makin it's easy to see your true self Poseur.





Detective said:


> Oh Huey, I still remember the day I received your request to learn my handsome posting ways, stylish logic and lulzy rebuttals.
> 
> Seems like it was only 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

wait

so nensense is suzuku's type


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe it's one of them he-shes.



get Suzuku on the case 

thirst ain't got shit do with liking crazy women Gesy, tru fax


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

fuck Luc beat me to the joke


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Jove trying to get a punch in, his/her ambiguity brings new meaning to same love.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> fuck Luc beat me to the joke



on the other hand, nensense posted a picture of himself cross-dressing on my profile

so you're still coming out way ahead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica if you're lying about having boobs in order for me to be nicer to you...

It totally worked <3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

We're back up to 14 members and 12 guests.

Shemales bring in the viewers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Just because someone rhymes doesn't mean its a rap, likewise just because someone look like a girl means they're one just ask Suzuku when he fell for the trap.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Worst thing was the lack of Aquaman.


Yeah I find it odd that DC seem to be forcing Justice League Cyborg on us but have no problem leaving Aguaman out of the League.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Jove trying to get a punch in, his/her ambiguity brings new meaning to same love.



Jove knocking the fuck out of your rhymes with a single image.

You lost the ten count man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost trying to get another fraudulent MVP in another thread


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

ITT: Now with 100% less pussy, and 45% more suspect as fuck cock


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Para nervous as fuck and I haven't even done anything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Jove knocking the fuck out of your rhymes with a single image.
> 
> You lost the ten count man.



These long winded insults of yours need to get to the point, it's probably time to roll a joint.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

MVP to Ghost, but he doesn't have a dick he can Boast.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

this is embarrassing


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

yo that rhyme was really bad

fuck you Huey


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> These long winded insults of yours need to get to the point, it's probably time to roll a joint.



[YOUTUBE]Oh7SoOcuacI[/YOUTUBE]



> The Hate Master was created by Lord Zedd and Rita Repulsa from the evil seeds of the various monsters that Finster had created. Using his powers, he was able to 'enchant' the Rangers with various rap songs, causing them to feel nothing but hate and frustration with each other. Fortunately, Aisha was not affected by his initial attack as she was away visiting her grandmother, later being granted an immunity to even a direct attack from the Hate Master due to the love centred in a necklace her grandmother had given her. Using the love in the necklace, Alpha 5 was able to develop a machine that would purge the Rangers of the rest of their hate, Aisha managing to resist an atack from the Hate Master on her own by remembering her grandmother's encouragement. Hate Master was finally destroyed by a mass assault from all six Ninjazords and Titanus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Just by being here
It matters not if I act 
My presence is felt.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Huey, just retire dude, from ever considering the possibility of beating me.

This is getting sad now. You're a grown ass man on an anime internet forum, who is worried about street rep, and attacking other posters using limericks.

For fucks sake man, your child could one day read all this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]Oh7SoOcuacI[/YOUTUBE]



ahahahaha what the fuck

that is spookily relevant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Aisha was a poor substitute for Zack. 

Hip-hopkido 4 life


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey, just retire dude, from ever considering the possibility of beating me.
> 
> This is getting sad now. You're a grown ass man on an anime internet forum, who is worried about street rep, and attacking other posters using limericks.
> 
> For fucks sake man, your child could one day read all this.



someone for fucks sake call the fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> someone for fucks sake call the fight



I'm trying to back away out of pity for him man, but he keeps running face first into my fists and feet.

It's too sad.

Too sad.

Someone ring the bell.

For God sake, throw in his towel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective considers himself a father figure bragging how he is the winner. 
Do you read your own posts? Or you're just a beta Ghost?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey, just retire dude, from ever considering the possibility of beating me.
> 
> This is getting sad now. You're a grown ass man on an anime internet forum, who is worried about street rep, and attacking other posters using limericks.
> 
> For fucks sake man, your child could one day read all this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective considers himself a father figure bragging how he is the winner.
> Do you read your own posts? Or you're just a beta Ghost?



you can be a father figure and still administer a spanking


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

These aren't limericks , it's just me being a prick


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ahahahaha what the fuck
> 
> that is spookily relevant



Curious as fuck question, I noticed how you often quote my posts as spooky. Does this have a different meaning in England? Is my relevance to every off-topic subject somehow supernatural in nature?

I mean, I can adapt to pretty much any rebuttal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Curious as fuck question, I noticed how you often quote my posts as spooky. Does this have a different meaning in England? Is my relevance to every off-topic subject somehow supernatural in nature?
> 
> I mean, I can adapt to pretty much any rebuttal.



i just use the word spooky a lot and to an inappropriate extent, there's no regional variation of meaning  

but there's certainly something spooky about that, detective


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> The large black stick man with big eyes and a jagged smile is Stunna.





Lucaniel said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> oh man that's spooky



being fair though, you can't deny that's not legitimately spooky in the sense of scary


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no dude, he has straight up posted pictures of his dick before (or so he's said, at least, i've never been masochistic enough to actually go look)



no disrespect intended but that could've been a dude


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you can be a father figure and still administer a spanking


I am the enemy this thread deserve but not what it needs right now . I make your shitty lives seem better so for that I shall take my bow.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria said:


> no disrespect intended but that could've been a dude



yeah, it could've been a dude, i would usually assume the possession of a dick implies that

what?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't think anyone ever needed to have Dr. Suess as an enemy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> These aren't limericks , it's just me being a prick



Nobody's after your lucky charms Huey. Fall back until St. Patricks Day, laddy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmmmm, should I watch Argento's Dracula or VHS 2 tonight?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Huey rhymes are bad

this is getting sad

I'm feeling really bad for him

Remember South Park's wheelchair Tim?

He was a special case

but huey lost this race

he's a total waste of space

stop before we get the mace

this feels entirely

like huey in sobriety

he lost the fight

but with all his might

he makes it worst

dwarfing the thirst

that happened earlier in the day

In the end I have to say

he let us down 

making us frown

not up but down

he wears a gurls gown


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

all rhyming in this thread should be banned :|


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Speedy hamming up the thread


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

In the end, he wasn't even rhyming anymore. 

Forget it, Para. It's Chinatown.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ahahahaha what the fuck
> 
> that is spookily relevant



I always thought it was spooky how a boxy seemingly inflexible machine beat a faster more maneuverable villain on a weekly basis.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

dat feel when Goldar, Scorpina, and the Green Ranger destroyed the Megazord


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Speedy that was terrible. Whoever told you, you could rhyme, punch them straight in the face.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Shut Luc

Ruining Fantasies and shit

Rica's one hundred percent woman, yo.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Rica looks like a woman, I'll give you that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shut Luc
> 
> Ruining Fantasies and shit
> 
> Rica's one hundred percent woman, yo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Nobody's after your lucky charms Huey. Fall back until St. Patricks Day, laddy.



Are you already out of ammunition?  This is a war of attrition, and Huey is the Surgical tactician.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

This limerick battle...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

Disney songs

DISNEY SONGS


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

fucking Vault


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys aren't painting with all the colors of the wind.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if that's what you want, then here's an example of excellent rhyming
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wbVlGESh9Mc[/YOUTUBE]



_[On a rooftop somewhere, as Stunna lies in wait, his phone buzzes to alert him that someone has mentioned Disney in this thread. He reads the post and his lips split in a wide, shiny, unnerving grin]_


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost would love Stunna, our resident Disney guru :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Listen up you rubes, Listen to the guy ^ who is into show tunes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Speedy...

You lack flow my dude.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> dat feel when Goldar, Scorpina, and the Green Ranger destroyed the Megazord



Goldar was my favorite, shame to see him reduced to comic relief.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Luc if you liked Unwound you should listen to Fugazi, they're even better :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speedy...
> 
> You lack flow my dude.



How do I find it? 

No-one is helping 

Feeling cold right now bros


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc if you liked Unwound you should listen to Fugazi, they're even better :33



i don't think they're as good, actually. i've listened to repeater and i've got steady diet of nothing on my ipod too


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

you're wrong

but that's ok


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Rica looks like a woman, I'll give you that.



[YOUTUBE]ZJL4UGSbeFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Speedy your rhymes are a bore, Huey felt like he was reading lyrics of Macklemore.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

ha, i haven't seen that reply for a while 

it's...reassuring, somehow


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Ghost would love Stunna, our resident Disney guru :33



Fuck you Para, that's too cruel.

That's like Little Red Riding Stunna and the Big Bad Ghost Wolf.

Feeding prey to a predator.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> How do I find it?
> 
> No-one is helping
> 
> Feeling cold right now bros



Experimentation, Change your rhyme scheme during certain parts. Thats what the greats are known for.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This limerick battle...



Goldar tapped that.

You know that was a surprise anal reaction.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't think they're as good, actually. i've listened to repeater and i've got steady diet of nothing on my ipod too



You should listen to the rest of the catalog, especially 13 Songs and Red Medicine

Repeater gets better after repeated listens and kinda "understanding" the Fugazi sound, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Speedy your rhymes are a bore, Huey felt like he was reading lyrics of Macklemore.



that's a little cold.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> You should listen to the rest of the catalog, especially 13 Songs and Red Medicine
> 
> Repeater gets better after repeated listens and kinda "understanding" the Fugazi sound, if that makes sense.



alright, i will do

tho based on what i've heard of repeater (and i have listened to it three or four times), i doubt i'm going to like it better than new plastic ideas, let alone leaves turn

but, okay


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Really? Which one of you is such a thirsty fuck
> 
> Enno's suspects:
> 
> ...



Possibly no one knows me better than Enno on this board.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmm, let me try some of this basic rhyming:

Huey stop being a limerick using prick, how about you shut your mouth by sucking a dick.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Possibly no one knows me better than Enno on this board.



That cut me deep, Yash.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hmm, let me try some of this basic rhyming:
> 
> Huey stop being a limerick using prick, how about you shut your mouth by sucking a dick.



now that's pretty good


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

everyone in this thread needs to stop rhyming immediately

this is a festival of ineptitude


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> That cut me deep, Yash.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Of course, its a white bandage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective acting like a real knee-grow, would you please stop humping my leg like a ho.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

He/she keeps trying to make me think she won that fight. But i know the truth.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

nensense was so rustled he negged you twice in the same thread? even i haven't managed that


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> alright, i will do
> 
> tho based on what i've heard of repeater (and i have listened to it three or four times), i doubt i'm going to like it better than new plastic ideas, let alone leaves turn
> 
> but, okay



Repeater took a bit longer for me to warm up to it, it helps listening to their disco and revisiting 

Its not better than Leaves Turn Inside You doe
(Although Red Medicine is  )


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> nensense was so rustled he negged you twice in the same thread? even i haven't managed that



Damn i had so much fun with that, she was such an easy target, it was like deer hunting over a food plot.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

We made Megaharrison mad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> We made Megaharrison mad



This thread quality crash, we need you to art in the white wash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective, Bro

I heard Psych got cancelled


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> We made Megaharrison mad



Oh the memories though in doing so


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

*Gravity*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone talked about the visuals so I guess I will start there. It definitely looked good but tbh given that it was space you would have to be a complete shit to have it not look good. Space is beautiful from any angle or approach so I don't feel the need to give a ton of credit there. As for the 3D....Way overrated. I went in really excited and talked it up to my wife because she had no interest in the movie and the first thing she asked when it was finished was where all the amazing 3D was. So to all of those regretting not getting the experience you can rest easy. It really isn't worth the extra money.

Where the movie truly shined was the music/feeling. It was nothing less than fantastic and in every way it drove home just the right emotion and feeling for the moment. Whether the aim was tense or the complete silence of being adrift in space it was perfect. Maybe some of the best in any movie ever. You really felt on edge or relieved or sad or hopeless. It was all there. 

As for the actors Clooney was the stud here. I really enjoyed his character and dialogue and thought he managed to make what could have been completely boring a little more watchable. Bullock wasn't bad but her character was so fucking incompetent that I couldn't bring myself to root for her until late in the movie. She did a good job acting but ugh, her character in those early parts. 

Lastly I will touch on the ending. I think the movie would have been better served ending when Bullock gave up after talking to the Chinese guys. That said, I did enjoy the scene where she imagined Clooney coming back in but after that I thought it made a mistake going back into intense survival mode again. We had just the right amount before then and a less than happy ending would have been great IMO.

Anyway, solid movie but definitely overrated.

3.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Was Arrow good tonight?  Missed it.  Finally watched that last episode of season 3 Sherlock.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck! Konan going to lose because Cyphon and Vault voted. If this happens we will forever be sworn enemies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Come at thee villain.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

cyphon and vault voted for hinata?


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> cyphon and vault voted for hinata?



Yeah, fucking pedos.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

sad

there'd have been some butt-blasted people if hinata lost


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Hinata's pretty ugly.  She looks like that bitch that climbed out of the well in the Ring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterrace calling out pedos?

Shit got real




Rukia said:


> Was Arrow good tonight?  Missed it.  Finally watched that last episode of season 3 Sherlock.



yes


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

I voted in hopes of trolling you actually, Masterrace.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Konan would have been in the lead if it wasn't for you two...


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

I wanted to ruffle your feathers, it seems it's working now for that hinata win lel


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterrace trolled


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

i've never seen masterrace get rustled

got to hand it to vaulto

he saw his chance and he took it


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Masterrace trolled



i voted already, for the wrong side it seems.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Ceria said:


> i voted already, for the wrong side it seems.



You can request change in vote. PM the mods, there's time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterrace you are just going to take that shit from a Mexican? Show this illegal what it takes to be a real American .


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

It's not over yet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Race is American?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2014)

Naruto really has some poor female characters if those two are the best we can come up with.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You can request change in vote. PM the mods, there's time



I can't deny those titays though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Rukia with a rare moment of reflection 

2OT in the spurs game and Duncan just got fouled out D:


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Come at thee villain.





Vault said:


> I voted in hopes of trolling you actually, Masterrace.





Vault said:


> I wanted to ruffle your feathers, it seems it's working now for that hinata win lel



This.



Looks aside my favorite Naruto female is Chiyo. Looks wise....Yurichi from Bleach.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the obd managed to keep negima from being selected manga of the month (and thus getting its own subsection) for like three polls in a row



I was there for that 

The obd basically had the MotM voting process rigged as fuck


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca put the team on your back  Its drawn level now. Masterrace really working behind the scenes overtime for this win


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

I remember the OBD shotgun which was basically a mass neg from the people with the highest rep  But it soon got outlawed when the mods got trigger happy with the rep slashes and seals.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

nah vaulto, i respect your decision to troll masterrace instead of the HoU, but not at the expense of trolling hinata fans 

i mean, the naruto section's female members are basically split between being nuts for sakura and for hinata, i'm amazed konan is even close to level, and the fact that she is leads me to assume everyone else voting for konan is trying to troll too

that's something i can get behind


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I was there for that
> 
> The obd basically had the MotM voting process rigged as fuck



it's not rigged if people are voting because they honestly hate negima 

it's just a righteous expression of disapproval


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

We also picked which series would win Luc 

Good times


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Goldar tapped that.
> 
> You know that was a surprise anal reaction.



Fun fact: The original Japanese version made it blatantly obvious those two were lovers. Also Burai (Green) got killed by Geki (Red) who inheriated his rival's powers.

Also anyone who is white should not drop lyrical bombs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Luca not having my back  I see how it is. Thought we was boys


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey,     Luca


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca not having my back  I see how it is. Thought we was boys



The game dun changed, Vault


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2014)

I got your back Vault.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2014)

I have always wondered, is Rukia really trolling? or is she/he just into bad movies that everyone hates?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Hey,     Luca



wassup

huey shit the bed earlier

read the last few pages and catch up



Vault said:


> Luca not having my back  I see how it is. Thought we was boys



c-can't we still be boys?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

I even posted in the Hinata FC


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Were you always named Lucaniel?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

And here I was gonna skip the pages since I'd last posted.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck i quit  Masterrace you are lucky my resources arent as powerful as before


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> I even posted in the Hinata FC



Sad Vault, so sad.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

uh, that's 20+ pages. Ya'll pick the worst times to spam like mofos

I'mma just take your word for it


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

yes, gesy



Stunna said:


> And here I was gonna skip the pages since I'd last posted.





start here


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Anything to rustle you  But you win  You win the day


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> *Come on Hinata fans out there  Push for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Vault said:


> And we have drawn level again
> 
> Come on


vaulto, it's okay to wanna troll masterrace, but...seriously? you're in too deep


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Today was quite eventful.

I laughed alot, thanks guys


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault confirmed for washed up


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

You're only exposing your own desperation in attempt to rustle me. 
BUT IT WILL BE TO NO AVAIL!
I rustled you without even doing anything


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You're only exposing your own desperation in attempt to rustle me.
> BUT IT WILL BE TO NO AVAIL!
> I rustled you without even doing anything



I'm tempted to vote Hinata too man.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

>Saint Seiya Omega: 45.

This episode is crazy. It reveals Mars' background origins as some high class human named Ludwig and the revelation of when Sonia (Eden's older half-sister) and Mische (his wife) functioning as a normal family.

Apparently some terrorists blow up or detonate a bomb at the music hall while his wife was waiting for him, killing her, and driving Ludwig insane. Then he sees the red planet of Mars and allows the God of War to use him as an avatar and start the holy war with Athena.

Christ, things escalated there.

8/10.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Gesy come on


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

That has nothing to do with being washed up

Masterrace got you rustled don't take it out on me


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm tempted to vote Hinata too man.



Don't do it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Don't do it



The level of rustling outweighs the integrity of my character.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

2 more minutes


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault letting Masterrace won smh 

Talk about letting your people down


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The level of rustling outweighs the integrity of my character.



Someone who understands!


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

OH WAIT! IT'S 10:34PM?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

hurry up and vote hinata someone


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

2 minutes, if Hinata wins then loool masterrace. I didnt know he was such a Naruto fan


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

hahaha it's level


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

if you vote konan

i will poz you thrice

^_____^


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not a Naruto fan any more but I do hate that hoe Hinata.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

That was legit gay


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Hinata won


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

>tfw no-one wanted to be pozzed thrice

ur loss plebs


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

If I ban Vault and Gesy, their votes would theoretically _have_ to be removed.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> hurry up and vote hinata someone



someone did, she won


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

I not sure how far I can go with Jove around


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait, banned on what grounds?


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Luc

Were you ever around for those old school OBD field trips into the Library and HoU?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Wait, banned on what grounds?



Do you have permission to use that rep in your sig?


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Wait, banned on what grounds?





> *Trolling*:
> Purposefully acting in such a way as to provoke an emotional response from others. Don't do it.


My emotion my been provoked


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Jove tampering like a friend


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Do you have permission to use that rep in your sig?



I received no such memo  And Gesy?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

This has been a good day for this thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> Hey Luc
> 
> Were you ever around for those old school OBD field trips into the Library and HoU?


no

although i did make my own field trips later on


Ms. Jove said:


> Do you have permission to use that rep in your sig?



jove, on a serious note, i've actually seen some discussion about this recently. my two cents: if you quote a user in your sig whilst providing a link the original post which provides context, then all you've done is...quote the exact words they said. which shouldn't be anything like an offense

same with having negs in your sig. the users were the ones who negged, and if they don't like being showcased, then they shouldn't have negged. that isn't a immediately predictable response to being negged, true, but surely if a user has the right to neg you, you have the right to put their neg in your sig?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope chaos follows these "shocking" results.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Foreal, still hoping for dupe votes on Hinata side.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no
> 
> although i did make my own field trips later on
> 
> ...




You mean your leaker is even leaking boring stuff like that thread I made yesterday? Tell him to save it for really important stuff like mod nominations.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> I received no such memo  And Gesy?



We're both black Vault, we can claim racial profiling .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Foreal, still hoping for dupe votes on Hinata side.



lol i've already spotted a possible one


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> You mean your leaker is even leaking boring stuff like that thread I made yesterday? Tell him to save it for really important stuff like mod nominations.



...


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> You mean your leaker is even leaking boring stuff like that thread I made yesterday? Tell him to save it for really important stuff like mod nominations.



>leaker

You'd be very surprised who that is.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2014)

Night all,


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm getting a lot accomplished in this thread.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Free Vault


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

I support the ban if that means the poll is tied


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I have not voted

Where is this poll


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

That was messed up.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault got banned


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

That Ugetsu ending haunts me, i think I'm gonna bump it to an A-


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

if mods ban people by looking at their notes

Users should be able to post at each other by looking at their quotes


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree

But it's easy to falsify a quote


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I support the ban if that means the poll is tied



Selling out your boy for hate over a fictional character?

Loyalty just isn't what it used to be


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> If I ban Vault and Gesy, their votes would theoretically _have_ to be removed.



Check this out, Enno.

God damn you, Jove, why!?

Why Vaulto!?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Not, Vaulto!?

  



Ms. Jove said:


> I'm getting a lot accomplished in this thread.



I needed him for the KT Draft this Saturday. Damn it, now I have to postpone for another week or so. This is like the 4th postponement already.



Also, what's this I hear about Mod nominations? We're not going to be affected in the KT, are we? I mean, our system works well, but Velocity doesn't even interact with any of us, which is kind of a let down.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Gesy going on about loyalty?

smhhhhhh


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

is this my chance?

will I reign over the KT?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

It's even easier to catch, wipe and strike the guy doing it though

If someone reports, you click the source or search it on the bar, if it doesn't exist, woosh


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

Modfucking the poll would be too difficult. I guess Vault can come back.


No mod noms on the table as of now, but smod promotions usually lead to us doing so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna need to let that go man


This better be a funny, haha 1 hour ban or something.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

WHY JOVE!?

YOU BANNED HIM, YOU BANNED HIM.

OH DAMN YOU, GOD DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL.



VAULT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Modfucking the poll would be too difficult. I guess Vault can come back.



Believe me when I say you made the right choice.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Jove can I have KT powers :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Para actin like he'd do somethin with KT powers lol


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is this my chance?
> 
> will I reign over the KT?



STUNNA FURTHER CONFIRMING HIS OPPORTUNISTIC BACK STABBING TENDENCIES.

I KNEW YOUR SHENANIGANS IN THE KT DRAFT THREAD COULDN'T BE A COINCIDENCE. 

YOU'VE BEEN TAKING OUT YOUR COMPETITION ONE BY ONE.

GOD ONLY KNOWS WHAT DITCH THAT WARUDO IS LAYING IN RIGHT NOW.

FIRST VBD.

NOW VAULT.

STUNNA HAS BECOME THE HIGHER POWER OF EVIL IN THE KT.

[YOUTUBE]kujo7V9m0gk[/YOUTUBE]

AWWWW SUNOVABITCH.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

See why I should have those powers over Stunna

He'd probably force everyone to rep a Disney set once a week


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't front, Detective -- you don't actually think I'm a threat.




which will be your ultimate downfall


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Don't front, Detective -- you don't actually think I'm a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunna, I have lasted this long on sheer wit, intelligence and impeccably stylish posting and timing. 

 @ if you think someone could take me down.

All I need is logical deduction, a sense of lulz and relevant as fuck facts to take down any kind of situation.

Also, some background music.



P.S: Of course I don't think you're a threat. You're like our mascot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

wait

how would me becoming a mod be back-stabbing anybody

that line of thinking doesn't make any sense


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah fuck Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2014)

As if your powers would be used for good


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Detective with dem poor character judging skills


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> As if your powers would be used for good


section banning you would be my first public service


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wait
> 
> how would me becoming a mod be back-stabbing anybody
> 
> that line of thinking doesn't make any sense





			
				~Gesy~ said:
			
		

> As if your powers would be used for good



You'd go power hungry too soon, Stunna. You may not think so right now, but we can all see it coming a mile away.

Old fucks like me, Yasha, Vice, etc. have seen a lot of Mods over the years, and the trend occurs way too often. It's also why I get annoyed with it(I've spoken to Jove in the past about my feelings on how change and progress should occur around here, but alas, that's somewhat of a dead ). 

I'm sure existing Mods have their own feelings on how the duties are done, but I've always hoped to see someone who still has a sense of keeping their ear to the ground. Similar to walking the streets like a beat cop. You see way too much detachment from some of these ladies or gentlemen after a short period of time.

Para's a cool dude, and luckily he's from the NBA section, where he isn't actually required to do any work, because we run it like a council of sorts. In a way, that's kind of fucked up, because if this was real life, he'd be getting paid to do nothing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2014)

Stunna, I know i'm styling on you

But a wise person once told me "Don't be bitter,be better"

Jealousy is ugly man


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna, I know i'm styling on you
> 
> But a wise person once told me "Don't be bitter,be better"
> 
> Jealousy is ugly man



This gives me an idea.

What if we have a KT Election Debate?

Like, the members nominate a couple candidates, and the winner gets the totally meaningless title of KT President, CEO, and Janitor, etc?

That way, people like Stunna who believe they have the gumption to lead the regulars, can showcase their talents to all, and let the members decide.

We can have a lulzy campaign HQ thread, and also a main voting thread.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2014)

It would only lead to Danger making more limericks.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It would only lead to Danger making more limericks.



Ghost, you could totally fit the role of Marijuana Party Leader, a hostile candidate, who has actually no ties here, but is in to spite others. 



Besides, unless their insane, no one will nominate Huey.

I see potentially only about 5-6 people who could get picked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm just a saboteur. The movie debates wouldn't be able to handle me and my Demarcus Cousins-level volatility.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> This gives me an idea.
> 
> What if we have a KT Election Debate?
> 
> ...



It'd have to be the entire KT...


I mean, DDJ has to be a candidate.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> It'd have to be the entire KT...
> 
> 
> I mean, DDJ has to be a candidate.



Yeah, I have no issues with that. The more people available to vote, the better. People can nominate whomever they want. But I think maybe only Top 5-6 people get to have nomination bids recognized. Can you help setup a tamper proof thread, and get the votes counted properly? 

I honestly think it would be a whole lot of fun. None of the other sections have had anything similar done in the past. And each candidate can have a running mate, and campaign team.

i.e. Lucaniel - Minister of Stunna's Defense

Also, DDJ would be a strong proponent of inter-cousin marriage. I'm sure there are people looking for that kind of leadership in the KT.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

> Lucaniel - Minister of Stunna's Defense



why not Minister of #rekt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2014)

DDJ is the type of ultra-literal possibly sociopathic cousin-lover that NF needs to make it a utopia for all.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why not Minister of #rekt




Hahaha, spooky. I was just speaking of you, and you appear my friend. 

Yeah sure, titles are totally something that can be up to the nominee and their teams.

Stuff like theme music, a slogan, some custom sigs, etc. need to be involved too.

Hey Jove, do you think as a simple prize, the winning candidate and their team can get 150x200 avatars? Or something neat like that?


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> DDJ is the type of ultra-literal possibly sociopathic cousin-lover that NF needs to make it a utopia for all.



*DDJarvis 2014 * - A man who practices keeping it in the family, will always make sure any incestual progress will be kept within the users of the KT.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh god, I just realized something. If Martial ends up running and by some freak of nature reason, winning, he would ask for Stunna's ass as his prize.





....


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2014)

The Great Raid: B-

A War movie starring Benjamin Bratt and James Franco that deals with a real life raid of a Japanese prison camp. It's interesting enough and the action scenes are phenomenal, but Franco is miscast and the story is disjointed. Every story thread is interesting, but when crammed into the same film, none have any time to breathe. It's still worth watching if you have netflix or something like that though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hey Jove, do you think as a simple prize, the winning candidate and their team can get 150x200 avatars? Or something neat like that?


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Jove and I were discussing, and he thinks it should be okay to greenlight the bigger avatars, customer titles and arrange for some special banners from our colleagues in the art section. I'm sure Frost/Gin would make some kickass sets.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2014)

This means I can't slack off like I usually would, I've always wanted to win a big avatar.

Shit is real


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> This means I can't slack off like I usually would, I've always wanted to win a big avatar.
> 
> Shit is real



[YOUTUBE]uvqJ1mTkEuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2014)

GOAT Michael Bay scene


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2014)

He's a huge fan of rotating the camera like that.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

And this is the greatest music ever played in a Michael Bay film.

GOAT TRACK:

[youtube]xl84mTb_ZkE[/youtube]

Zimmer's greatest work, IMO.

4:00 - 5:32 and 7:10 - 7:40

Sooooooo good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm back bitches.
I plan to try and keep a lower profile though now that I'm back.

Anyways.
Safety Not Guaranteed
7/10
I really enjoyed this movie a lot more than I thought I would. It was just a really well executed quirky romcom featuring the perfect Aubrey Plaza. I also really liked didn't focus too much on the time travel stuff and was only centered around the relationship between the two characters and only used the time travel as a wacky way to start (and end) the plot and not much more.
Not a great movie, but certainly a good one.

Magnolia (rewatch)
9/10
Decided to rewatch this tonight and fuck do I love this movie. While I can't quite give it a 10 because I feel it's a big longer than it needed to be, it's truly an amazing movie and one of those movies I can watch over and over again without getting bored.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, Detective.  I now have the urge to watch The Rock again.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Thanks, Detective.  I now have the urge to watch The Rock again.



No problem. A man is not a man without watching that film at least once a year, or listening to that track.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah The Rock is a dope as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2014)

The Rock is good, but this is still Nick Cage's best scene...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock is good, but this is still Nick Cage's best scene...



Wrong
[YOUTUBE]kfcJUl39iiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Wrong
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Still wrong.



_"I never disrobe...before a gunfight."_


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

i'm watching KlK

i like mako a lot


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 6, 2014)

^How far have you gotten into it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

i'm on ep 4 atm


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> *DDJarvis 2014 * - A man who practices keeping it in the family, will always make sure any incestual progress will be kept within the users of the KT.



[YOUTUBE]AhMQOb0tEmI[/YOUTUBE]

I'd like to see Nensense and DDJ battle it out in that debate


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is this my chance?
> 
> will I reign over the KT?



You ain't ready yet


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2014)

Zimmer is a hack


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 6, 2014)

Is The Fountain any good?


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes.

It also comes with the GOAT soundtrack.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2014)

hey what's with the Vig Link stuff in people's post?

edit: hey fuck out of my post


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2014)

Sometimes it manages to sneak past adblock.
It was especially funny when it started to link me to a store selling sunglasses whenever Stunna was quoted.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 6, 2014)

Slice, have you upgraded your Mac OS to Mavericks?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 6, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Is The Fountain any good?



It's a very polarizing movie generally, and aronofsky could have worked out the pacing a little bit (this is where Cloud Atlas succeeded, despite its inferior content) but i admire its ambitions.

Also GOAT Weisz.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

stunna is associated with sunglasses?

maybe it's trying to give him style tips

doesn't sound like a bad idea tbh


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm still a little wary about Mavericks since early versions of any update are always bound to be riddled with problems but i might try it out on my iMac 

i don't think i use it for anything beyond casual purposes it should be fine


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2014)

I dont really have a choice. The last time i owned a Windows PC (at home) was when Win 98 was brand new. 

When the iMac bites the dust. this will change. But for now its 27" screen is serving me well as a TV substitute.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It would only lead to Danger making more limericks.





Detective said:


> Ghost, you could totally fit the role of Marijuana Party Leader, a hostile candidate, who has actually no ties here, but is in to spite others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold up stop the press, Detective on an anime forum trying to oppress because my rhymes are giving him too much stress. No need to regress


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> That cut me deep, Yash.



Well, possibly no one knows you better than I do on this board.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2014)

lol, like I'd win an election 

and Mako is obnoxious. She has her moments tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2014)

Detective is only popular in the konoha Theatre, so he already has himself part of the 6 he mention because he truly believes he is the forum leader.


I would vote for Stunna I believe he will be a fair moderator, unlike rest of you just one  big bunch of haters.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

mako isn't obnoxious

your face is obnoxious

put on some sunglasses


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective is only popular in the konoha Theatre, so he already has himself part of the 6 he mention because he truly believes he is the forum leader.
> 
> 
> I would vote for Stunna I believe he will be a fair moderator, unlike rest of you just one  big bunch of haters.



huey, is all this mad you've got for detective just a long, very involved, joke?

because it's pathetic


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2014)

Mako is character of the year 2013. No need to try and prove otherwise.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2014)

Not even the best Kill la Kill character.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> huey, is all this mad you've got for detective just a long, very involved, joke?
> 
> because it's pathetic



How does one has mad? Your word skills make me sad. Do you mean rage? Nah I'm peaceful like a sage. 


Why you always playing other people white knight? What's pathetic is you always looking for an internet fight.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> and Mako is obnoxious. She has her moments tho



Truth has been spoken. Though even her "moments" can get annoying as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> How does one has mad? Your word skills make me sad. Do you mean rage? Nah I'm peaceful like a sage.
> 
> 
> Why you always playing other people white knight? What's pathetic is you always looking for an internet fight.



"how does one has mad?"

your "word skills" make me sad, too

and anyone with half a brain would think you were the one always looking for an internet fight, since you're initiating your tedious, prissy slanging matches and continuing them when everyone else has stopped giving a fuck. if you can't be funny, witty, or clever, then you're just taking up space


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2014)

ryuko's horrific stripper outfit isn't becoming less revealing as it absorbs life fibers

it's going to stay like this forever, isn't it


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

